# 2020 Oglethorpe County



## Buford_Dawg

Happy New Year fellow OC'ers.  Hope 2020 is a great year for you all and your outdoor adventures in OC are fulfilling.  This will be my 40th year getting to camp and hunt in OC and as always, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Todd E

Man, it isn't even over yet and you've got a new thread started. LoL

When is the last day of deer season anyway?


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Man, it isn't even over yet and you've got a new thread started. LoL
> 
> When is the last day of deer season anyway?



  Jan 12 ,   I looked it up last night to make sure,   I don't think I'm going back to the lease until the friday before that,   I put one in the freezer on the last weekend last season,   hopefully I can do it again this year ?


----------



## Triple C

Been watching all morning to see with BD was gonna start our 2020 OC thread. BD...speaking of 40 yrs of hunting in OC, I was on the phone with my BIL last nite and he brought up hunting story from 1975 that took place just below Maxey's.  Remember that trip like it was yesterday.

Feel honored to be amongst all you good folks that live and/or hunt in Oglethorpe County. Headed down Friday bout lunch for what will most likely be the last hunt of the season. Getting antsy to start on habitat improvements.  Here's to a great 2020!!!


----------



## jbird1

Went back and looked through the old OC threads out of curiosity.  I first contributed starting in the 2009 OC reports and a few guys still contributing pre-date that (Buford Dawg, Arrow, ADDICTED, Todd, etc.)  We've lost a few contributors along the way as well (FREDW, Georgia_home, etc.,) and picked up some good ones (Triple C, transfixer, etc.)  That '09 thread had 39 replies for the year....the '19 thread had 674!  I enjoy the OC threads more than any other on Woody's so thanks to everyone who check in, give their reports, engage their fellow sportsmen in friendly conversation, and make this thread what it is today.  Cheers to a great year ahead and it would be awesome to go North of 700 replies in '20!


----------



## Todd E

I've got a ton of things I should be doing but, I couldnt resist a try. So here I sit.


----------



## Steven037

I’ll be back at it Friday through Sunday. A nice doe to top of the freezer would be nice but I won’t pass up a pig either. Got two wild butts on the egg right now for dinner.


----------



## Arrow3

I'm done with deer till September.  Gotta take care of these in Sandy Cross now. I screwed up night before last and let them get away from me. They didn't come till about the time stamped on the camera last night.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Happy new Year too all of you!
I went down this morning, still needing a couple does for the freezer. Ended up seeing 9 deer, 5 of which were bucks. I did get a big nanny doe. Still need one more good size doe so maybe this weekend!


----------



## Todd E

As the afternoon grew long, my hopes of seeing anything were still just as low as they were when I climbed the pine. As we all know in the grand scheme of hunting; you just never know.

#doedeerdown


----------



## Todd E

Looks to be a washout in the am. I'm undecided. Anybody going to try? I may just try to catch up on to do's list.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Looks to be a washout in the am. I'm undecided. Anybody going to try? I may just try to catch up on to do's list.


Got a buddy coming in this afternoon for his annual visit to the farm.  Gonna slip down in the enclosed blind about 3:00 this afternoon and hopefully put him on a doe. We've killed only 2 doe from the property this year and plan to take maybe 2 more.


----------



## Todd E

Yall have fun @Triple C 
Good luck !!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

I'll probably sit out tomorrow and hunt Sunday morning


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd E said:


> Looks to be a washout in the am. I'm undecided. Anybody going to try? I may just try to catch up on to do's list.


Not hunting, but gonna run up to my small place in Banks county and pull my 2 cameras and throw out some corn for the mom and her 2 fawns.  Seen them every single time I hunted up there this year.  Never saw anything there worth pulling the trigger this year.  And cameras caught lots of young bucks, just nothing over "100".


----------



## Steven037

Todd E said:


> Looks to be a washout in the am. I'm undecided. Anybody going to try? I may just try to catch up on to do's list.


Headed that way in the morning. Decided to try to wait out the rain. Gonna hunt the afternoon and all day Sunday.


----------



## Steven037

Closed the deal on a nice fat doe. Probably the biggest one I’ve ever shot. Had a young kid with us that got his first deer as well. Even though it was windy plenty of deer were seen by all.


----------



## Arrow3

Me and a buddy had a fun morning . I put out some minerals and put up a coon feeder. Got a blind out of the woods. I need to pull out a couple of climbers.


----------



## Todd E

OC rockets on a 30mph tail wind.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

With one week left in the deer season, OC is reporting 2515 deer harvested this season, about 250 less than last year.  Personally, I heard more shooting this year, especially in the SC and Glades, so must have been alot of missing   I think we are about the same on my clubs as far as deer harvests.


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> With one week left in the deer season, OC is reporting 2515 deer harvested this season, about 250 less than last year.  Personally, I heard more shooting this year, especially in the SC and Glades, so must have been alot of missing   I think we are about the same on my clubs as far as deer harvests.



 I haven't looked at the numbers in the last few weeks,   I was hoping the numbers would be down more than that, but it is what it is,  I'll be back in OC this friday and hunt till the last day.   No one has hunted our lease since the 12th of Dec,  I'm hoping the deer have relaxed a bit and will show themselves in the daylight .  We'll see,,,  

   I'm going to seriously search for an additional place to hunt this next season,  somewhere I can put some meat in the freezer without hurting the population,  there's just not enough in our area of the county to do that.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> OC rockets on a 30mph tail wind.View attachment 997976View attachment 997978


That would have been worth the price of admission just to watch!  Can't imagine slinging lead at those lil rockets in that wind.


----------



## Triple C

Went down Friday during the rain and hunted in an enclosed blind overlooking several acres of rye and brassica.  The rain stopped about 4:30 and around 5:00 deer started filtering in to the field.  Had 2 doe groups come in from different sides along with a single spike.  Ended up with a total of 12 deer before dark and all got a pass.

Had a guest down with a 10 yr old son still looking to connect on his 1st deer.  They didn't arrive until after 9:00 so first hunt for them was the a.m.  Not a single deer seen from stand during the morning hunt.  Late season, it's mostly afternoon sightings on or around plots.  Saturday afternoon guest and his son sat the enclosed blind and as expected, deer came in before dark.  The kid got to squeeze the trigger on his 1st deer but missed.

So far, we've killed 2 doe and 2 bucks off the farm which is about par for the course for us.  Feel fortunate that we seem to have a decent population of deer on the place.  Most afternoon sits will produce sightings of deer in or around the plots.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

The wind was still howling yesterday morning so I decided to sit it out and go in the evening. Went back down to my buddy's place that wants some does thinned. Mission accomplished! We ended up with 6 by dark between 4 of us. I killed my final deer of the season. It was a beautiful afternoon!


----------



## Todd E

The Mrs asked me to cook them up so we could enjoy them. I'm so glad that I am married to a woman who enjoys the finer table fare in life. So, last night the dove were submerged in a brine of salt, pepper, brown sugar, apple cider vinegar, and water. 

#doveitswhatsforsupper


----------



## Triple C

Todd - You got in going on in a good way brother!  Bet that was one fine meal.


----------



## Todd E

Triple C said:


> Todd - You got in going on in a good way brother!  Bet that was one fine meal.



Thanks. I will be cooking them tonight.


----------



## Todd E

Here's yall another one you should try. It's called sausage bread. I use my bulk wild hawg jalapeno cheese sausage in it. But, you can use store bought. Crumble and brown. Pop a can of store bought pizza dough. Unroll on a greased cookie pan. Spread browned sausage. Add grated cheese, sauteed onions, peppers, shrooms...if you desire. Roll up in a spiral. Pinch ends. Brush top with beaten egg. Bake in oven for about 20 mins. Slice.

I'm here to tell you.....its off the chain. Put those wild hogs to good use.


----------



## jbird1

Gonna turn this place into the OC cafe'..haha.  Looks good!


----------



## Triple C

jbird1 said:


> Gonna turn this place into the OC cafe'..haha.  Looks good!


Love me some OC Cafe pics!  That looks off the charts good Todd!


----------



## Todd E

Since, I'm a foodie..you know I just have to post it.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

_some good looking dubs there Todd!_


----------



## Todd E

I'm sure some have already jumped and inquired.....
Acreage posted for lease in Sandy Cross down in the "club section".


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Good looking eats there Todd and AC.  And saw the thread about the Sandy Cross property.  I PMed the gentlemen to get a idea of location.


----------



## Arrow3

I was one of the first to PM him about the land. I'm not sure he'll lease it to me though. He mainly wants non locals on his leases. I went ahead and filled out the lease application though.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Brandon, You could step out your backdoor and hunt it, LOL....  I inquired as well, along with about 20 others. Funny how a OC lease opportunity arises and 100 people are on it in a matter of hours.  Leases in other parts of the state hardly get a response.  OC is very popular.  I have hunted all that area back in time, like 30 years ago.  Heavy deer population back then, but given it is so close to the club I just left on Loyd Smith, I am thinking deer herd levels may be weak right now.


----------



## lungbuster123

If someone secures that lease by Sandy Cross and needs members let me know. I'm a deputy with Hall County and looking for something close for me and my 12 year old to hunt


----------



## fredw

The son and I made a late afternoon trip to the lease yesterday.  He sat on a food plot while I pulled SD cards to see what's been happening.  We had five trail cams out and had dead batteries in three of them.  

Plots are in good shape but heavily browsed.  Lots of standing water in low areas.  Found a good pig crossing that is in need of some corn.....


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Brandon, You could step out your backdoor and hunt it, LOL....  I inquired as well, along with about 20 others. Funny how a OC lease opportunity arises and 100 people are on it in a matter of hours.  Leases in other parts of the state hardly get a response.  OC is very popular.  I have hunted all that area back in time, like 30 years ago.  Heavy deer population back then, but given it is so close to the club I just left on Loyd Smith, I am thinking deer herd levels may be weak right now.



    I run into people all the time that hunt south ga counties and when I tell them where I hunt,  they go , " yeah I've heard about Oglethorpe co " ,     we have to be one of the hardest hunted counties around,   thats why I wish DNR would cut way back on those 70 some odd either sex days we have,,,


----------



## transfixer

Arrow3 said:


> I was one of the first to PM him about the land. I'm not sure he'll lease it to me though. He mainly wants non locals on his leases. I went ahead and filled out the lease application though.



  I looked over the website for that lease,  some pretty strict rules ,  family evidently has to be counted as a member ,  and don't want people hunting it on a regular basis,  as in weekly,  I can see it working for those that don't camp and hunt,  those that drive to the lease, hunt and go home,  and whose work schedule limits their hunting time,   but for those of us who enjoy being in the woods, and the whole experience I don't see their setup working for us.  At least half the reason I enjoy deer season is the camaraderie of hanging out at camp with those I hunt with,  and hunting with family whenever possible.


----------



## jbird1

fredw said:


> The son and I made a late afternoon trip to the lease yesterday.  He sat on a food plot while I pulled SD cards to see what's been happening.  We had five trail cams out and had dead batteries in three of them.
> 
> Plots are in good shape but heavily browsed.  Lots of standing water in low areas.  Found a good pig crossing that is in need of some corn.....



Fred...Good to see you are still hunting in the OC.  Thanks for the report!


----------



## fredw

jbird1 said:


> Fred...Good to see you are still hunting in the OC.  Thanks for the report!


jbird1, thanks much.  Still hunting Oglethorpe.  Thirty four years on the same lease.


----------



## revans4661

Todd E said:


> Since, I'm a foodie..you know I just have to post it. View attachment 998185


That is a good looking grill! I hope those are wild GA shrimp...


----------



## Triple C

While we're on the foodie kick - Made this for the boys last Saturday night at the farm.  Arroz con Pollo.  Easy and stupid good!


Headed down tomorrow just to spend the weekend there and see if the urge hits to take a deer.  Based on forecast, may be in shorts n swattin' skeeters.


----------



## Todd E

@Triple C I've heard of that dish but never tried it. Looks deliciously great !!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

3c you u gotta post the recipe for that! It looks AMAZING!


----------



## Triple C

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> 3c you u gotta post the recipe for that! It looks AMAZING!


Here you go!

Stop by Bells or your fav grocery store and buy a pack of skinless, boneless thighs.  In addition, you gonna need the following:
Salt to taste
Black pepper to taste
1 tsp Cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp Cumin
(Not called for but I add a pinch of curry n cajun seasoning)
1.5 C of chicken broth
Medium onion diced
Green bell pepper diced
Red bell pepper diced
Diced garlic (I buy it in the glass jar already diced)
Long grain white rice
1 small can of tomato sauce (Think it's 8oz)
Can of Rotel diced maters with green chiles
Olive oil or your favorite oil
I C water

Here's what you do.

To a 1 gallon freezer bag add salt, black pepper, cayenne, cumin, just a pinch of curry, and if desired, a sprinke of cajun seasoning.  You're making somewhat of a rub so use the appropriate amount of each of the above ingredients.  You like it good n spicy add a bit more cayenne.  If kids gonna be eating it go easy on the cayenne.

Add chicken to bag n shake till coated with the "rub".
Fry thighs on med-hi for bout 6 or 7 minutes on each side till almost but not quite done.  (It'll finish cooking when you add to the rice)
Set thighs aside but leave drippings in pan and add bout 1/2 Tbs more of oil.

In a separate pan, add onion, green n red peppers n garlic and cook down til tender but not mushy.

Add 1.5 C of uncooked rice to the thigh drippings and stir constantly until rice just starts to turn golden.

Add onions, peppers n garlic to rice and along with 1.5 C of chicken broth, rotel tomatoes, tomato sauce and 1 C. water.  Bring to a boil and reduce heat to simmer.  Add thighs on top, cover and let simmer for bout 35 to 40 minutes until rice has fully cooked.  Let rest for a few minutes and enjoy.

Or...google Arroz con Pollo recipe and pick one you like.  The above is my favorite.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Preciate that! Gonna give that a shot! Looks and sounds great!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Well, the loggers have officially started thinning all our pines on our SC lease.  Hopefully they done by Turkey opener, but guess it will depend on weather and how much that affects them working.  We were glad we got the deer season in without logging going on, so it may be perfect timing.  Hopefully won't scare our birds off to far.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Well, the loggers have officially started thinning all our pines on our SC lease.  Hopefully they done by Turkey opener, but guess it will depend on weather and how much that affects them working.  We were glad we got the deer season in without logging going on, so it may be perfect timing.  Hopefully won't scare our birds off to far.


I wouldn't mind if a gobbler or two ventured down the road ?


----------



## transfixer

We've got plenty of them over our way,,  I've seen enough this deer season that I've gotten a little enthused about hunting this turkey season,  and I haven't turkey hunted in prbly 6 or 7yrs,   I figure they've been eating my corn,  I might as well try to get something back ,,,,  lol


----------



## Arrow3

transfixer said:


> We've got plenty of them over our way,,  I've seen enough this deer season that I've gotten a little enthused about hunting this turkey season,  and I haven't turkey hunted in prbly 6 or 7yrs,   I figure they've been eating my corn,  I might as well try to get something back ,,,,  lol


I know a guy if you have to many to fool with ?


----------



## transfixer

Arrow3 said:


> I know a guy if you have to many to fool with ?



If my work schedule allows me to go much I'll do that,  I consider myself a total novice when it comes to turkey hunting,  I've called a couple in before,  but never close enough for a good shot,,,  closest was about 50yds and my 3in mag 12ga didn't get it done,  I do have a 10ga single shot that should do the job,,  as well as a muzzleloader and xbow,, for the most part I've always tried hunting them alone,  and I've been told its a little easier when hunting in pairs with one calling and one shooting.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Don't listen to Arrow! He don't know how to call birds


----------



## jbird1

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Don't listen to Arrow! He don't know how to call birds


----------



## jbird1

fredw said:


> jbird1, thanks much.  Still hunting Oglethorpe.  Thirty four years on the same lease.



I know several of the contributors here have been hunting the same ground for a long time.  The founders of our place started leasing it in 1974.  One of those founders introduced me to deer hunting there in the mid 80's.  Been good times ever since.


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Don't listen to Arrow! He don't know how to call birds


Ive found a few sick ones over the years ?


----------



## Arrow3

transfixer said:


> If my work schedule allows me to go much I'll do that,  I consider myself a total novice when it comes to turkey hunting,  I've called a couple in before,  but never close enough for a good shot,,,  closest was about 50yds and my 3in mag 12ga didn't get it done,  I do have a 10ga single shot that should do the job,,  as well as a muzzleloader and xbow,, for the most part I've always tried hunting them alone,  and I've been told its a little easier when hunting in pairs with one calling and one shooting.


Your 12 gauge will be fine. Just shoot it with your turkey loads in it at a target at 40 yards and post a pic here for me to see it. Sometimes it takes a little tweaking. I suggest picking up a box of 3 inch Longbeard 6s . Best lead shell on the market and can be found pretty easily and not too expensive.  Make sure you buy the 6s. I'll be happy to help you all I can.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

transfixer said:


> We've got plenty of them over our way,,  I've seen enough this deer season that I've gotten a little enthused about hunting this turkey season,  and I haven't turkey hunted in prbly 6 or 7yrs,   I figure they've been eating my corn,  I might as well try to get something back ,,,,  lol


Yes, imagine there will be 3 of us hunting around you there Trans, they seemed to have moved off our side right now.  Must be over on your side  as we have not put out corn recently over the property like we were earlier in deer season.  Looking forward to hunting down there this spring.  BTW, if you down this weekend, I will be at BCR tomorrow, maybe we run upon each other.


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Yes, imagine there will be 3 of us hunting around you there Trans, they seemed to have moved off our side right now.  Must be over on your side  as we have not put out corn recently over the property like we were earlier in deer season.  Looking forward to hunting down there this spring.  BTW, if you down this weekend, I will be at BCR tomorrow, maybe we run upon each other.



 I was going to go this afternoon, but have decided to wait and go Sunday morning,  not sure about the storm coming through Sat nite,  

  The turkeys usually are all along that side of our lease that meets ya'lls,,,  and also the part where ours joins the Crista place,  of course I've always seen plenty of them during deer season, and then can't find them come turkey season,,,,  lol


----------



## transfixer

Arrow3 said:


> Your 12 gauge will be fine. Just shoot it with your turkey loads in it at a target at 40 yards and post a pic here for me to see it. Sometimes it takes a little tweaking. I suggest picking up a box of 3 inch Longbeard 6s . Best lead shell on the market and can be found pretty easily and not too expensive.  Make sure you buy the 6s. I'll be happy to help you all I can.



   I'll try to do that,  I've got a couple of different  extended chokes for that 870 12ga,,,   I haven't bought turkey loads in a while but still have some of what I bought years ago,   federal premium copper plated 6's I believe,,  and some Winchester loads I think, but I'll look for those you suggested,    The 10ga I have is a hoss,  and I've got a couple different turkey loads for it,   its a 24in barrel and extra full choke,   it just hurts a little bit when I pull that trigger,,,  lol


----------



## Arrow3

I'm gonna say that this cell cam is toast ?


----------



## Todd E

That's par for the area @transfixer 
There during deer season and not during turkey season. One tract of land that has driven me crazy when it came to turkey hunting.


----------



## Todd E

Dang @Arrow3 
Beavers like their privacy. LoL


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Dang, Brandon, hate to see that.  So, logging is going on on our SC club, interesting, we were told no hardwoods would be cut, but they have taken out more hardwoods than pines and they clear cutting, not thinning  Regardless, we had 5 people in camp on the last weekend and had some luck.  I got a piggie, first one I seen this year, took the whole season even though they been on my cameras all season on occasion and a 16 YO son of one of our SC members killed a pretty good buck.  I did not see any deer, only the pig.  Time for some rabbit hunting and getting ready for the turkeys.


----------



## Triple C

Good job BD!  I went down Friday and came home yesterday.  Wind n weather just didn't put me in the mood to wanna hunt.  Brooks is after one more doe this afternoon.  Assuming he connects, we will have taken 2 bucks and 3 doe from the property this year.


----------



## Todd E

The woods were mighty quiet this evening. The few shots I heard were very late and seemed to be coming from wide open fields. Game warden was out riding roads. 

That's a wrap.


----------



## Todd E

There was no finer way for me to wrap the evening up. Returned home to find that the Mrs had prepared up deer cubed steak from The Meat Shed. 28 years of marriage and still treating me great.


----------



## Triple C

Todd - Couldn't think of a better way to end the season that with that meal.  Another season comes to an end with many memories made in the process.  Looking forward to getting busy on 2020 projects.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

OK guys, deer season is over in OC.  It is time to rate your season.  Let your fellow OC'ers know how your year went.  I will start off.

My logs show I saw 92 deer from deer stand this year, 12 different bucks.  That is a slight 10% increase over last year in deer seen.  2 of the properties I could see deer almost any sit, the 3rd property was tough to see any deer after the first 2 weeks of the season, think the deer population in that area is not as strong as the other 2 areas I hunt.  Need to work on increasing deer numbers there I think.  I ended up with 2 bucks, 0 does, 1 coyote and 1 hog.  Had a lot of fun as always.  Hope your season was as blessed.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Saw less deer this year than any other year on my place. No shooter bucks at all. Ended up with 3 does for the freezer. Not a good year at all. We are already making plans to help with the deer sightings for next year. We have a lot of lanes that need trimmed and we are going to install some summer/spring plots.


----------



## Arrow3

I didn't keep a log but my sightings were way down this year but that was obviously gonna happen since I didnt join a lease. I did see at least 18 different deer on more then one occasion on my 12 acre tract in Sandy Cross. 

My Oconee county land produced very few sightings. 

I wound up with 2 bucks, 1 doe, and 2 hogs.


----------



## Todd E

Deer sightings almost non existant. Deer tracks almost non existant. Found no rubbed trees. Only found one scrape. I have never seen that tract of land yield so little. 2 outta 10 on scale only because I squeaked out some venison. 

Other OC tract.. I never really hunted. Cant rate.


----------



## Triple C

Any of you guys ever hunt this tract of land or know anything about it?  Looks like a basic clearcut with a creek running thru it with clean property lines.

https://www.landflip.com/land/199567


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> OK guys, deer season is over in OC.  It is time to rate your season.  Let your fellow OC'ers know how your year went.  I will start off.
> 
> My logs show I saw 92 deer from deer stand this year, 12 different bucks.  That is a slight 10% increase over last year in deer seen.  2 of the properties I could see deer almost any sit, the 3rd property was tough to see any deer after the first 2 weeks of the season, think the deer population in that area is not as strong as the other 2 areas I hunt.  Need to work on increasing deer numbers there I think.  I ended up with 2 bucks, 0 does, 1 coyote and 1 hog.  Had a lot of fun as always.  Hope your season was as blessed.


Already commented on our year but will provide a little more detail.  As far as number of deer, confident we have as many or more than at any time since 2011.  Feel like we are able to maintain a healthy number of doe groups that call our place home.  Deer seen just about every sit.  As far as bucks...very average year.  Not sure we saw a buck over 3 yrs old all year long which is disappointing based on what we've had on camera the past 2 years and what we pass on.  The only negative I have is our inability to hold bucks with any age on them.


----------



## transfixer

Was not a good year for us,  I saw deer early in the season, more in bow season than gun,  then it became a lot harder,  deer seemed to go nocturnal earlier than in the past ,  our mature pines were thinned a month or so before season and it may have played a role in disrupting their normal patterns,   heard very few shots during gun season, but mainly being there on weekends I'm not sure what happens during the week,  out of 4 hunters we only took 2 bucks,  two of us hunting most weekends,  weather didn't help in the last month or so,  I've got to do some soul searching in the next few months,  I've hunted this same property since 1977,  we've leased it since 1979,  I've never considered finding somewhere else to hunt , but I am now. 

  The founding members of an adjoining club turned the club over to someone else, and they hunted elsewhere this season,  the people currently running it don't seemed concerned about population and harvested whatever,   pretty sure an adjacent tract is shooting whatever,    it may be time to move on,  even though that place is like a second home to me.


----------



## transfixer

Sure would be nice if we could get DNR to pay attention to our thread,   maybe they'd consider cutting out about 3/4 of those 70 some odd either sex days Oglethorpe county has ?


----------



## Triple C

Triple C said:


> Any of you guys ever hunt this tract of land or know anything about it?  Looks like a basic clearcut with a creek running thru it with clean property lines.
> 
> https://www.landflip.com/land/199567


Disregard the above.  Just found out this tract is under contract and should close within the nxt few weeks.


----------



## jbird1

We had a pretty good season on our piece of dirt in the NE part of the county.  Most everyone saw decent numbers and we managed to take a few.  The breakdown was balanced at a couple of does, couple of young bucks, and one good buck.  We have cut back on our doe harvest the past several years and it has paid off with healthy numbers it seems.  I personally passed on a couple of decent bucks so hopefully they will be around next Fall.  The interesting part of the season is that we didn't have the hogs we usually have.  I'm not complaining either!  My guess is that it has to do with the fact that we weren't baiting or running feeders on the property.  I think they were most likely drawn to other properties so the baiting in North helped us in that regard.  Other than that, we were holding some birds like usual....just hope they hang around 'til the Spring.

My biggest positive take from this season is that we're bringing the next generation along with a couple of die hard young guns picking up where the older guys are slowing down.  I don't go near as hard as I use to so it's fun watching these newer hunters with their energy and Eye of the Tiger.  My biggest regret is that I just can't get there as much as want or use to.  I enjoy all the youth athletics but I'm running an OC deficit at this point.  I plan to make up for lost time in a few years as an "empty nester"....may even get The Eye of the Tiger back..HA!


----------



## Todd E

@jbird1 our kids are grown and married. We are grandparents. We love our kids, but an empty nest is just as fun as it was 28 years ago.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> @jbird1 our kids are grown and married. We are grandparents. We love our kids, but an empty nest is just as fun as it was 28 years ago.


That deserves about a hundred like buttons!


----------



## jbird1

Todd E said:


> @jbird1 our kids are grown and married. We are grandparents. We love our kids, but an empty nest is just as fun as it was 28 years ago.



Thanks for the words of wisdom!  I wouldn't trade these days of raising children for anything.  That doesn't mean I won't be ready to run in the next phase, the Lord willing.


----------



## Triple C

transfixer said:


> Was not a good year for us,  I saw deer early in the season, more in bow season than gun,  then it became a lot harder,  deer seemed to go nocturnal earlier than in the past ,  our mature pines were thinned a month or so before season and it may have played a role in disrupting their normal patterns,   heard very few shots during gun season, but mainly being there on weekends I'm not sure what happens during the week,  out of 4 hunters we only took 2 bucks,  two of us hunting most weekends,  weather didn't help in the last month or so,  I've got to do some soul searching in the next few months,  I've hunted this same property since 1977,  we've leased it since 1979,  I've never considered finding somewhere else to hunt , but I am now.
> 
> The founding members of an adjoining club turned the club over to someone else, and they hunted elsewhere this season,  the people currently running it don't seemed concerned about population and harvested whatever,   pretty sure an adjacent tract is shooting whatever,    it may be time to move on,  even though that place is like a second home to me.


transfixer...Those thinned pines should produce an explosion of forbs n bramble growth this spring and summer providing great cover and food for the next few years.  Just curious how many acres of food plots ya'll are able to plant?  Any possibility you could maintain year-round food plots to keep those nanny does and their young coming to the same plots every day to nibble on what's growing?  If you have really heavy hunting pressure all around you see if you can create an oasis on your place that makes the doe(s) want to stay there for bedding, cover and food. 40 years hunting the same tract would be hard to give up, particularly if the outlook is good to continue to be able to lease in the years ahead.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> transfixer...Those thinned pines should produce an explosion of forbs n bramble growth this spring and summer providing great cover and food for the next few years.  Just curious how many acres of food plots ya'll are able to plant?  Any possibility you could maintain year-round food plots to keep those nanny does and their young coming to the same plots every day to nibble on what's growing?  If you have really heavy hunting pressure all around you see if you can create an oasis on your place that makes the doe(s) want to stay there for bedding, cover and food. 40 years hunting the same tract would be hard to give up, particularly if the outlook is good to continue to be able to lease in the years ahead.



  We're very limited in being able to plant food plots,  since its a pine plantation they don't leave many places open , I've planted a couple small ones the last few years, but honestly haven't prepared them as well as I should,  the only open areas we have are two or three loading zones they used,  but nowadays they leave all the bark and wood they strip in those loading zones,  they're more like big compost piles,  so planting them is virtually impossible,  they don't bulldoze or burn anything anymore, 

  I know the mature pines that were thinned will have plenty of browse this spring and summer,  it just seems like we're fighting a losing battle,  we started being very conscious of what we harvested years ago, and quit shooting does about 3yrs ago,  at first it seemed to help,  but I think the neighboring clubs have canceled out what we did,  we only have 366acres,  so its hard to make a difference with that. I'm going to get with the other two guys that hunt a good bit, and see if they want to put an effort into making what food plots we can,  but the only place we really have to do them is on interior roads, unless we get a bulldozer and try to clean up the loading zones, 

    I'm just rather disgusted with the DNR to be honest,  I know how the population used to be around that area,,   and ever since the DNR expanded the bag limits and either sex days its gotten less and less ,  I know the insurance companies would like for deer to disappear,  it just seems as though the DNR does too


----------



## Todd E

We are right there beside him @Triple C. Our 260 acres doesnt even hold deer. We just see what passes through going to @transfixer.  The entire area is heavily pressured. We took three deer this year. One tract he mentions, was shooting every time I was there. I didnt hunt much. That tract has the primo bedding area.


----------



## fredw

transfixer said:


> We're very limited in being able to plant food plots,  since its a pine plantation they don't leave many places open , I've planted a couple small ones the last few years, but honestly haven't prepared them as well as I should,  the only open areas we have are two or three loading zones they used,  but nowadays they leave all the bark and wood they strip in those loading zones,  they're more like big compost piles,  so planting them is virtually impossible,  they don't bulldoze or burn anything anymore,
> 
> I know the mature pines that were thinned will have plenty of browse this spring and summer,  it just seems like we're fighting a losing battle,  we started being very conscious of what we harvested years ago, and quit shooting does about 3yrs ago,  at first it seemed to help,  but I think the neighboring clubs have canceled out what we did,  we only have 366acres,  so its hard to make a difference with that. I'm going to get with the other two guys that hunt a good bit, and see if they want to put an effort into making what food plots we can,  but the only place we really have to do them is on interior roads, unless we get a bulldozer and try to clean up the loading zones,
> 
> I'm just rather disgusted with the DNR to be honest,  I know how the population used to be around that area,,   and ever since the DNR expanded the bag limits and either sex days its gotten less and less ,  I know the insurance companies would like for deer to disappear,  it just seems as though the DNR does too


Four of our five food plots are old loading zones.  We had the forestry department come in and push the trash out of the loading zone.  While they aren't able to get rid of all of the limbs/stumps/bark the first year they can clean it enough to make a good plot.  We have them return each year and plow.  They do a little more pushing then as well.   Our plots have improved each year.  

This was a loading zone four years ago.


----------



## transfixer

I've never tried checking into that,  I guess I should, it would make things easier


----------



## Triple C

fredw said:


> Four of our five food plots are old loading zones.  We had the forestry department come in and push the trash out of the loading zone.  While they aren't able to get rid of all of the limbs/stumps/bark the first year they can clean it enough to make a good plot.  We have them return each year and plow.  They do a little more pushing then as well.   Our plots have improved each year.
> 
> This was a loading zone four years ago.View attachment 998830


Dang Fred...Either I'm hunting on your land or you're hunting on mine!  Eerily similar.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> We are right there beside him @Triple C. Our 260 acres doesnt even hold deer. We just see what passes through going to @transfixer.  The entire area is heavily pressured. We took three deer this year. One tract he mentions, was shooting every time I was there. I didnt hunt much. That tract has the primo bedding area.


That's a tough situation and I'm thankful that we don't have that type of pressure all round us.  Feel like we did across the dirt rd for a number of years but even that has improved over the past couple of years.  Only advice I could possibly offer and it would be a lot of work is to take 3 or 4 of the removed rows of pines in a north to south orientation and prepare them for fall planting of grains and clover, along with converting any of the logging decks into year-round clover plots.


----------



## fredw

Triple C said:


> Dang Fred...Either I'm hunting on your land or you're hunting on mine!  Eerily similar.View attachment 998843


Lol.  It sure is......you don't have a dog leg running to the left at the far end do you?


----------



## fredw

fredw said:


> Four of our five food plots are old loading zones.  We had the forestry department come in and push the trash out of the loading zone.  While they aren't able to get rid of all of the limbs/stumps/bark the first year they can clean it enough to make a good plot.  We have them return each year and plow.  They do a little more pushing then as well.   Our plots have improved each year.
> 
> This was a loading zone four years ago.View attachment 998830


I was off a year.   This is what the loading zone looked like in 2017 while they were cutting.


----------



## Triple C

fredw said:


> Lol.  It sure is......you don't have a dog leg running to the left at the far end do you?


Thank goodness I don't!  We good to go.


----------



## transfixer

fredw said:


> I was off a year.   This is what the loading zone looked like in 2017 while they were cutting.



 Ours are actually more cluttered than that,  although they didn't top the trees at our loading zones,  they did that in the woods and just left stacks of tree tops wherever they cut them off,  first time I've seen that,  the loading zones were where they ran the trees through the machine that strips off the limbs and also some of the bark,  I appreciate the loggers not running into any of our stands and feeders,  they were great about that,  but they sure made a mess of the woods otherwise.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

OK, year end results for deer harvest are 2,706, which is very close to last year, I think about 70 less.  Obviously, these are reported kills only, not sure what DNR approximates the total kill given non-reports.


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> OK, year end results for deer harvest are 2,706, which is very close to last year, I think about 70 less.  Obviously, these are reported kills only, not sure what DNR approximates the total kill given non-reports.



  70 less ?   DNR will probably have either sex days start at the first day of gun season again next year then,,,,   that seems to be the way they interpret harvest numbers in the last few years ,,,


----------



## Jeff1973

its good to see a post for OC, my family owns about 20 acres near smithonia/clouds creek since the early 1990's.  looking to lease some additional land in OC for 2020.  Please let me know if you guys need members or know of anything...look forward to a great 2020 in OC.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Hang around Jeff, great group of OC outdoorsman on this forum.  You may learn some new tricks, lots of good information shared.  Clouds creek is a outstanding area, some really big bucks grow up there.  Hunted there off Smithsonia for 5 years, saw some strong bucks taken.


----------



## fredw

Weather forecast at the lease.......wet and the roads are muddy.


----------



## transfixer

I can only imagine what our place looks like,  if it will ever stay dry around the weekends I need to go check on my camp,   and look for hog sign,  for some reason the hogs tend to show back up on our lease around the end of Jan , first couple weeks of Feb ,


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yep, I am sure all these rain has got the club roads in a mess.  Got a squirrel hunt lined up tomorrow with a good squirrel dog, got some teenagers raring to go chase them.  I just walk behind them to get exercise.  Get in one good hunt on our SC property before all the hardwoods are gone, we have learned our hardwoods will be clearcut for most part   Need to put our salt/minerals soon, but doubt we get that done tomorrow.  Was at Walmart this AM, they have all their hunting stuff on clearnace, picked up several double ladder stands for 59.00, several moultrie feeder motors for 30.00, these are great for using on 5 gallon hanging buckets and a bunch of camo burlap for 5.00 each.  We use that burlap to wrap all our ladder stands with.  Those double ladder stands are not the most comfortable for long sits, but I take a thick cushion with me and can sit nicely for up to 4 hours, which is my limit anyway, so they get the job done.  I have found the older I get, those all day sits dont work too well, LOL....


----------



## Arrow3

Great dove hunt this morning with Hughy!


----------



## Triple C

Great day Brandon!  How old is Hughy?


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Great day Brandon!  How old is Hughy?


Hughy how old are you? ???

I assume your talking about my dog ... His name is Rock and he turned 10 last week.


----------



## Hughy

Arrow3 said:


> Hughy how old are you? ???
> 
> I assume your talking about my dog ... His name is Rock and he turned 10 last week.



Hughy will turn 43 in May. 
He don’t listen or fetch as good as Rock.


----------



## Triple C

Ha!  Too freakin funny. Guess I know the age of both now.


----------



## Arrow3

Closed out this pitiful duck season yesterday morning. Worst one since I got into it about 12 years ago.


----------



## Steven037

A few from this weekend on the flooded bottom. View attachment 1000395View attachment 1000396View attachment 1000397View attachment 1000398View attachment 1000395View attachment 1000396View attachment 1000397View attachment 1000398


----------



## Todd E

@Arrow3 the rangers were parked at various gates last night. Hopefully they busted the illegal roost shooters I heard.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Brandon, was at the Golden Pantry Sunday AM about 7:15 getting a bisquit before we squirrel hunted with some guys.  They were busting big time in that property right behind the GP. Was busting when we went in and when we came back out, they were busting still.  Assume it was duck hunters.  I think there is a swamp back there down 22 or 77 south, I forget which HWY that is right past the GP.  Got up to SC and there was a good shoot going on across 22 down in clouds creek area, some good hunts Sunday.


----------



## Arrow3

Looks like the skinning shack at Hughy's Is fixing to get busy!!


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Back at it again, fellas. Cuttin no slack.View attachment 1000756



  Todd, 
             Did those come from the BCR area ?   or one of your other spots ?


----------



## NMH5050

Todd E said:


> Back at it again, fellas. Cuttin no slack.View attachment 1000756



I like that rig on your wheeler!


----------



## Todd E

transfixer said:


> Todd,
> Did those come from the BCR area ?   or one of your other spots ?



Not BCR, no sir. But OC, yes.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Looks like the skinning shack at Hughy's Is fixing to get busy!!


Brandon....I'm just glad to know that Hughy is your buddy and not your retriever.


----------



## Todd E

@Triple C  we are just glad Hughy is back healthy. Now, we can work on his listening and retrieving. 

LoL


----------



## Todd E

Some of you know me well. Some may not. When I'm serious about something, I give it my all. No halfhearted attempts here. I put a lot of time and a lot of money into hog hunting. I sit well into the dark. Often, I watch the sun go down and the sun come back up; all in one sit. I may hunt 5 or 7 nights of the week. It is the way I choose to hunt now. I've done the dogging gig. I know all about it. I'm not ignorant.  

I'm getting sick and tired of these hog doggers coming into a certain club on BCR, turning their dogs loose, and running where they shouldn't be. Last year, a group came in on me on a property a good distance from where they should only be hunting. Last night, a different group of guys who had went into that same spot where they should only be hunting did the same thing. A football pig came blasting by my set in the darkness. Within minutes, I hear the dog sounding off. All the way to my set. Yeup. Totally messes up the entire rest of the night. I've already sat in the cold darkness Friday night hoping a pig would come in. So, here I am on night two of the weekend. Doing the same thing. Looking for a pig to kill and satisfy my desires. 

Livid, to say the least. Even more so after sitting here at 3am playing over and over in my mind what was said when I had a conversation with these guys last night.  

To our neighbor on the back line.........I can easily bet, your land was trespassed too. 
They had one dead pig they had killed somewhere on the "1k acre lease" they were hunting. 1k acres. Hmmmm..........


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Hate to hear it Todd. I know you putting in much time and effort and money. Hopefully your encounter with those guys last night will put a stop to the trespassing.


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Some of you know me well. Some may not. When I'm serious about something, I give it my all. No halfhearted attempts here. I put a lot of time and a lot of money into hog hunting. I sit well into the dark. Often, I watch the sun go down and the sun come back up; all in one sit. I may hunt 5 or 7 nights of the week. It is the way I choose to hunt now. I've done the dogging gig. I know all about it. I'm not ignorant.
> 
> I'm getting sick and tired of these hog doggers coming into a certain club on BCR, turning their dogs loose, and running where they shouldn't be. Last year, a group came in on me on a property a good distance from where they should only be hunting. Last night, a different group of guys who had went into that same spot where they should only be hunting did the same thing. A football pig came blasting by my set in the darkness. Within minutes, I hear the dog sounding off. All the way to my set. Yeup. Totally messes up the entire rest of the night. I've already sat in the cold darkness Friday night hoping a pig would come in. So, here I am on night two of the weekend. Doing the same thing. Looking for a pig to kill and satisfy my desires.
> 
> Livid, to say the least. Even more so after sitting here at 3am playing over and over in my mind what was said when I had a conversation with these guys last night.
> 
> To our neighbor on the back line.........I can easily bet, your land was trespassed too.
> They had one dead pig they had killed somewhere on the "1k acre lease" they were hunting. 1k acres. Hmmmm..........



     I have a feeling the group running that club now aren't worrying a whole lot about rules ,  or common courtesy either,,   since the actual leaseholder and the guy that was in charge of running it no longer hunt that lease.   They're supposedly still in charge of it,  but on an absentee basis.  So they really don't know what is going on over there,  or at least I hope they don't ?  

    I'm still a little upset that they claimed to be with our group when you confronted them last time !    after getting caught on the wrong property last time you would think they would avoid doing that again ? 

     Feel free to call me when you're up and about today,


----------



## Arrow3

Got an invite to go rabbit hunting with Jeff Phillips and Chris Childers on Saturday.  We jumped 5 and killed 4 . The other we called the dogs off because they crossed the property line. Jeff's grandson Wiley with our kills for the day. All with a 410. 

I miss getting to go rabbit hunting more. I used to have a good pack of dogs myself but haven't had any beagles in 15 years now or so.


----------



## Arrow3

Any of yall small game hunting this weekend?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

If there is any dry land, rabbit hunting in AM, then spending afternoon moving a treestand and getting minerals put out.  Gotta start getting those minerals in the ground now.  Got 4 50 lb blocks and 4 50 lb bags to put out.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Had a great snowy day Rabbit Hunt with Triple C and other fine friends Saturday.  Finished the day moving treestands and checking trailcams, LOL.  Great day to be in OC.  Was totally wore out when I got back to Buford Saturday evening.


----------



## Arrow3

That looked like a fun hunt!!


----------



## jbird1

Yessir!....wintry conditions just seem to make small game hunting extra special.  Good stuff!


----------



## Triple C

Enjoyed the company, chases and the food!


----------



## Arrow3

Been mighty quiet in here....


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Too wet! I have been feeding the birds a little bit and killing some pigs that have shown up since I've been feeding.


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Too wet! I have been feeding the birds a little bit and killing some pigs that have shown up since I've been feeding.


What are you ?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Nothing but pigs, half Horned bucks and a few turkeys


----------



## Triple C

You right Brandon...Mighty quite in here.  I'm bout half depressed from all this freakin rain!!!  I did spend the weekend there last week.  I've had my place since Jan 2011 and not once since then have I ventured all the way back in the bottoms to the back southeast corner.  With the floods we've had in the bottoms it was all cleaned out so I took off early saturday morning and ventured all the way back there.  Mercy me...beautiful part of my property I had never visited before.  Shoulda took a few pics and posted but left my phone at the cabin.


----------



## Todd E

Seems I finally learned to keep my fingers closed on here. I'm tired of having to fuss folks out for trespassing and such. It's not good for my anxiety.

You'd be surprised at how many "guests" monitor this thread and non commenting members. Dog eat dog world out there amongst hunters.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Just too wet to do much, rain keeping me at home.  Hope to get back down in couple of weekends, scout some for turkeys, check on the logging at SC club, check on camp, etc.....  Gonna have a metal camper cover installed over my camper early March, so hoping all this rain isn't getting inside before I do.  My camper is 12 years old, roof has held up great, but time to get it covered.  Those metal camper covers are not cheap


----------



## transfixer

This rain is downright depressing ,,,,,  I need a day in the woods,,, in the sunshine ,,,


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Just too wet to do much, rain keeping me at home.  Hope to get back down in couple of weekends, scout some for turkeys, check on the logging at SC club, check on camp, etc.....  Gonna have a metal camper cover installed over my camper early March, so hoping all this rain isn't getting inside before I do.  My camper is 12 years old, roof has held up great, but time to get it covered.  Those metal camper covers are not cheap


I've seen no evidence of them logging your club...


----------



## transfixer

Arrow3 said:


> I've seen no evidence of them logging your club...



Pretty sure they won't try logging with it being this wet ,  their equipment would spend more time getting unstuck than they would cutting and dragging.   Two years ago they started cutting ours in November when it was pretty wet, and gave up after two days,,  and we've had a lot more rain this year than we had back then.


----------



## Todd E

First pic of text......cutter is stuck, but I got him out.


----------



## Todd E

Second pic of text....  now what? lol 
Cutter is stuck. I'm stuck. Building fire. Seeking shelter. Waiting on dozer.


----------



## oldguy

OH YEAH!


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Second pic of text....  now what? lol
> Cutter is stuck. I'm stuck. Building fire. Seeking shelter. Waiting on dozer.View attachment 1003672



Holy of all COWS!!!  Gotta give us the story of getting those beasts out of that.  If that ever happens.


----------



## fredw

Todd E said:


> Second pic of text....  now what? lol
> Cutter is stuck. I'm stuck. Building fire. Seeking shelter. Waiting on dozer.View attachment 1003672


Now that's taking getting stuck to a whole new level.


----------



## Steven037

Todd E said:


> Second pic of text....  now what? lol
> Cutter is stuck. I'm stuck. Building fire. Seeking shelter. Waiting on dozer.View attachment 1003672


That’s stuck.


----------



## Arrow3

These things are so rare these days that I was shocked to see them on camera today ?


----------



## Hughy

I saw 2 toms in a field on the OC/Wilkes line today in the pouring rain around 1:00. 
It will be here before you know it.


----------



## Triple C

Seeing turkeys today is as about as rare as seeing deer in 1970.  Wasn't but just a few short years ago that they would come thru on about every deer sit.  Not anymore.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Quick trip down to OC yesterday, scouted for turkeys, pulled a few trailcam cards and worked around camp a couple of hours.  Shot a couple of 20 guage turkey guns with the new TSS #9 to see how it compares the Fed Heavy 7s we have used for last 5 years.  My feedback in the Turkey section - https://forum.gon.com/threads/late-...around-with-tss-9-shot-in-my-20-guage.962273/ 

Beautiful day to be in OC walking in the woods.  Sure is wet down that way


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Quick trip down to OC yesterday, scouted for turkeys, pulled a few trailcam cards and worked around camp a couple of hours.  Shot a couple of 20 guage turkey guns with the new TSS #9 to see how it compares the Fed Heavy 7s we have used for last 5 years.  My feedback in the Turkey section - https://forum.gon.com/threads/late-...around-with-tss-9-shot-in-my-20-guage.962273/
> 
> Beautiful day to be in OC walking in the woods.  Sure is wet down that way


Still not cutting ?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> Still not cutting ?



The had started in December and came in from the back side via Billy Stevens road and cut most of the small side of the property, then have stopped due to the rainy weather.  But they have flagged our roads and property lines on the big side within the last 2 weeks and our gates are down on 2 of our entrances with heavy flagging, so that tells me they about to get back to it.  Right here at turkey season, oh well.  At this point, I hope they can get in there and get it done so we can start seeing new growth all summer.  Turkey season may be a wash on the club.


----------



## Triple C

Are there any turkeys left in OC?  We manage to take at least one a year off the farm but I swear, they're as rare as deer were in hall county back in 1970 when I was a teenager.  Just a track got all the neighbors talking. Bout that way with turkeys on our place.  Can't figure out what happened.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Same here 3C. Don't know where they all went. I usually have birds but haven't gotten a pic of a long beard since I've put cameras out in January


----------



## Buford_Dawg

They are definitely few and far between, in most areas of OC.  Not like it was 10+ years ago.


----------



## Todd E

I don't have any answers. Suggestions only.......shoot every coon, possum, dillo, hog, coyote, bobcat you can. Plant some chufa. Do early controlled burns, if it's your land. 
Other than that, I've got to hope a biologist somewhere can figure it out. 

On that note, picked this one up today.


----------



## Arrow3

I have had a good scouting season for turkeys.  I have located several long beards that I will be asking to dance before long. I have put in the boot leather though,  carrying seed and cameras . A few are in Oglethorpe and a some in Wilkes...

Here is a preview..


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> I don't have any answers. Suggestions only.......shoot every coon, possum, dillo, hog, coyote, bobcat you can. Plant some chufa. Do early controlled burns, if it's your land.
> Other than that, I've got to hope a biologist somewhere can figure it out.
> 
> On that note, picked this one up today. View attachment 1006492View attachment 1006493


Todd - That sucker gives me the jeebie weebies looking at it's eyes.  Evil looking critter there.


----------



## Todd E

Triple C said:


> Todd - That sucker gives me the jeebie weebies looking at it's eyes.  Evil looking critter there.


They are evil. Reason I shoot, or try to shoot, everyone I see.


----------



## Hoyt804

I took my daughter turkey hunting near sandy cross this morning and she killed a good bird.  They gobbled a little on the roost and twice when they hit the ground and that was it.  Next weekend should be good!


----------



## Arrow3

Started off the 2020 season right this morning ... I called 2 gobblers in front of Keith and he killed the stutter.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Way to go guys.  Wish I still had opportunity to hunt that Youth weekend, but my boys have outgrow it.  We had some good success both in OC and in Elbert county during those times.  I think it is great our DNR provides for this weekend for youth and handicap, applaude them.  Can't wait to get down there next Saturday and give it a shot myself.  Remember those youth weekends well - https://forum.gon.com/threads/youth-weekend-success.836752/


----------



## Triple C

Brandon, Todd and other OC residents - What's the buzz there about coronavirus? What do the bread n paper aisles in Bell's look like? A buddy at work who's daughter lives in Athens, teaches in the high school said schools were closing for 2 weeks.

If this thing keeps getting worse, the wife and I headed to the farm to hunker down for a while.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Brandon, Todd and other OC residents - What's the buzz there about coronavirus? What do the bread n paper aisles in Bell's look like? A buddy at work who's daughter lives in Athens, teaches in the high school said schools were closing for 2 weeks.
> 
> If this thing keeps getting worse, the wife and I headed to the farm to hunker down for a while.


So far 2 confirmed cases in Winterville.  Schools are closed for a while. You can find some bread but you won't find any toilet paper, clorox wipes, hand sanitizer etc unless you just happen to get lucky right after they stock it.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> So far 2 confirmed cases in Winterville.  Schools are closed for a while. You can find some bread but you won't find any toilet paper, clorox wipes, hand sanitizer etc unless you just happen to get lucky right after they stock it.


Brandon - One would think that rural America is about a safe a place as anywhere to avoid this thing.  Didn't know there were reported cases near there but with Athens being so close, I can see it happening.  This thing is getting more real by the minute - not just the illness but the negative impact to our economy.


----------



## jbird1

The silver lining for my family in all of this mess, if we can find one, is that we'll be afforded plenty of time to fish, hunt, and get back to a simpler time before all the hustle and bustle of our current lifestyle, and focus on the things that truly matter.  Turkey season was probably off the table before this situation...now, I'm making a woods checklist and digging out my gear.  The plan will be some social distancing on a sandy hilltop in Oglethorpe County.  We went from being booked every weekend through June to an open SLATE (pun intended.)  Be safe fellow OC'ers, and make the most of this extraordinary time period that's been thrust upon us.


----------



## Todd E

@Triple C  I have water. I returned from a run to my grocery store, therefore I have breakfast, lunch, and supper. I have leaves to wipe with. I'm good out here in the country.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

If hard times hit, I will hit up my friend Todd   Some good eating sitting in those boxes.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> @Triple C  I have water. I returned from a run to my grocery store, therefore I have breakfast, lunch, and supper. I have leaves to wipe with. I'm good out here in the country. View attachment 1007405View attachment 1007406View attachment 1007407


Like the way you're rolling right there Todd.  It is insane how our thinking has changed in ONE WEEK.  I want nothing to do with this thing.  Rural life has a very real advantage as of today.


----------



## Todd E

Triple C said:


> Like the way you're rolling right there Todd.  It is insane how our thinking has changed in ONE WEEK.  I want nothing to do with this thing.  Rural life has a very real advantage as of today.



Country life AND killing hogs; both have an advantage.


----------



## jbird1

BTW.....I meant to add, local guys don't fret, I won't be stopping in OC for any supplies, gas, etc.  The only sign of my presence will hopefully be the sound of me releasing a load of Hevi 6's around 10:30 am.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

jbird1 said:


> BTW.....I meant to add, local guys don't fret, I won't be stopping in OC for any supplies, gas, etc.  The only sign of my presence will hopefully be the sound of me releasing a load of Hevi 6's around 10:30 am.


Good luck Jbird, heading down Friday after work to enjoy the beautiful OC woods myself.


----------



## jbird1

Buford_Dawg said:


> Good luck Jbird, heading down Friday after work to enjoy the beautiful OC woods myself.



You too, BD...Can't wait to get the reports!


----------



## revans4661

Good luck Saturday everyone. I'll be sittin against a pine bright and early. We have gobblers on camera that look ready to be fried...


----------



## fredw

Had two gobblers show up this morning in heavy fog on one of our Oglethorpe 
County plots.  We've been running a Spy Point there for the past few weeks.  Been getting a lot of pregnant doe and coyote pics.  Really pleased to see a couple of toms.......just before the opener.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Good Luck Fred, hope you get one or both


----------



## fredw

Thanks BD.


----------



## Steven037

Y’all keep em coming. I’ll be working open to close for the forseeable future. I love hearing all the reports from the OC.


----------



## jbird1

Well my wife talked me out of going.  She was worried I'd be caught away from home during a lockdown....something about her having a dream about me stranded on the highways.  Anyway, I'll live vicariously through y'all fellas that make it out.  Gobble Gobble


----------



## transfixer

jbird1 said:


> Well my wife talked me out of going.  She was worried I'd be caught away from home during a lockdown....something about her having a dream about me stranded on the highways.  Anyway, I'll live vicariously through y'all fellas that make it out.  Gobble Gobble



    I was trying to load up and go to the lease yesterday , but got sidetracked helping a friend,  planned on going today by lunch though,  Athens/Clarke county has a mandatory shelter in place in effect now, although according to what I read online they aren't enforcing it as in blocking roads , etc,   I guess I'll make a run to the store and see if I can round up a couple things ,  I've got some canned goods in my camper, and water,   weird situation we're all in right now.


----------



## jbird1

transfixer said:


> I was trying to load up and go to the lease yesterday , but got sidetracked helping a friend,  planned on going today by lunch though,  Athens/Clarke county has a mandatory shelter in place in effect now, although according to what I read online they aren't enforcing it as in blocking roads , etc,   I guess I'll make a run to the store and see if I can round up a couple things ,  I've got some canned goods in my camper, and water,   weird situation we're all in right now.



God's speed to y'all.  Don't forget the DEET!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Got lucky this morning in the OC


----------



## jbird1

That's what I'm talkin' about!  Congrats!!


----------



## Todd E

Woods quiet. Have been checked by two out of three separate wardens who are out. 

Congrats to A2H


----------



## fredw

Only thing moving for me this morning was the mosquitoes.  Lots of tweetie birds sounding off but no turkeys.  Had a pop up shower hit at 8:30 and managed to get wet.  

I pulled SD cards from cameras on three plots (other than the one I hunted).  One lone hen showed up for one pic.  

But.....I was turkey hunting this morning and, with everything that's going on with our world right now, I felt blessed.

Stay safe all.


----------



## fredw

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Got lucky this morning in the OCView attachment 1008032


Congrats on a nice bird.


----------



## Arrow3

I tell y'all what I almost always appreciate law enforcement and dnr but sometimes you just run into a bad apple. Today was my day.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Congrats to all those that had luck this weekend.  I heard no birds Saturday AM, did not hunt Saturday PM and heard 4 birds and saw one bird Sunday AM.  I will say DNR was strongly present on Saturday AM where I hunted, there were 3 officers running patrol within a couple miles.  I was checked as well.  We spent most of our time this weekend, working on a new shed and Fire barrel at camp.  I am wore out.


----------



## Triple C

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Got lucky this morning in the OCView attachment 1008032


A2H...Congrats on getting it done!  I heard nary a bird yesterday or this morning.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> I tell y'all what I almost always appreciate law enforcement and dnr but sometimes you just run into a bad apple. Today was my day.


Brandon - Need the backstory.  Inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Congrats to all those that had luck this weekend.  I heard no birds Saturday AM, did not hunt Saturday PM and heard 4 birds and saw one bird Sunday AM.  I will say DNR was strongly present on Saturday AM where I hunted, there were 3 officers running patrol within a couple miles.  I was checked as well.  We spent most of our time this weekend, working on a new shed and Fire barrel at camp.  I am wore out.


BD - Remember ya'll talking bout that last Fall when I dropped by.  That's gonna be nice!


----------



## revans4661

Heard and saw Gobblers Saturday and Sunday mornings. Couldn't get them in close enough. Had the joy of taking my stepdaughter on her first hunt. Her face when the first gobbler responded to my call was classic! She asked when she could go again!


----------



## Todd E

OC already showing 80 birds checked.


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> OC already showing 80 birds checked.


Not a single one is mine. Struggling to find anything gobbling.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Heard a bird or two this weekend, but spent most of our time working on our camp shed. I am ready to get it finished.  That is too much work.  Next weekend the roof goes on.


----------



## revans4661

The woods were pretty quiet yesterday. Had 1 sounding off but went silent quickly. We may have bumped him. We are hearing shots on adjacent property a good bit.


----------



## fredw

Oglethorpe has been very quiet.  Yet to hear a gobble nor see a bird.

Checked trail cams after this morning's hunt.  Two pics of a hen (on two different plots).

Beginning to wonder where the birds went.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

I've only hunted OC one time this year. I had a bird on camera 2 days before the opener, I killed him. Only hens and Jake's since then and before then. 
I don't know where all the birds are!


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> I've only hunted OC one time this year. I had a bird on camera 2 days before the opener, I killed him. Only hens and Jake's since then and before then.
> I don't know where all the birds are!


I thought you were gonna leave that place alone this year and let them repopulate? ???


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

I am now, as long as I don't get another long beard on camera!


----------



## Triple C

Noticed OC has 1 Covid- 19 case reported as of last night.  How you guys hanging over there?  For the 1st time in my life, I now wear protective gloves when I go out for groceries or to gas up.  And ain't never washed my hands like i'm doing these days.


----------



## Todd E

@Triple C  from what I've seen, it's an older person in the local assisted living facility. As for me and my house, we are fine. You take care.


----------



## Arrow3

Just letting you guys know that don't live in the county that I will keep an eye on yalls turkeys for you. ????


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Heard a few birds Saturday AM, nothing this AM.  Shed is almost completed and had a RV cover put over my camper this week.  One more day of work on the shed and we are done.  A lot of hard work, but we can enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## jbird1

Man...that looks high class there BD.  Yessir...looks like you're set up for the long haul.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Heard a few birds Saturday AM, nothing this AM.  Shed is almost completed and had a RV cover put over my camper this week.  One more day of work on the shed and we are done.  A lot of hard work, but we can enjoy it for years to come.


Dang BD!  You could open an RV park there.  Looks great!


----------



## jbird1

Y'all reckon the deer heard is gonna take a hit from sustenance hunting due to the virus?  Seems like the grocery stores are staying somewhat supplied but if layoffs last too long then I could see some folks in need.  I know there is a small % of off season freezer filling that occurs no matter what but this situation could possibly result in a larger impact than normal.  It'll be interesting this Fall to say the least.


----------



## transfixer

jbird1 said:


> Y'all reckon the deer heard is gonna take a hit from sustenance hunting due to the virus?  Seems like the grocery stores are staying somewhat supplied but if layoffs last too long then I could see some folks in need.  I know there is a small % of off season freezer filling that occurs no matter what but this situation could possibly result in a larger impact than normal.  It'll be interesting this Fall to say the least.



     I don't see that happening except on a very limited basis , mainly for those that live where they hunt,    we're in uncharted territory ,,  I wonder how many leases will be lost due to people not being able to afford membership dues ?    ours usually comes due July 1st,  we won't get the lease till the end of May


----------



## jbird1

transfixer said:


> I don't see that happening except on a very limited basis , mainly for those that live where they hunt,    we're in uncharted territory ,,  I wonder how many leases will be lost due to people not being able to afford membership dues ?    ours usually comes due July 1st,  we won't get the lease till the end of May



Another good point...I could see some leases scrambling come June/July.  We may fare a little better since our leases are small(you and I.)  I think all my folks could hold serve for the coming season.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I hope no one loses their lease due to this crazy situation.  As long as I am employed, I will be joining my leases.  Great group of people I hunt with on them.  Unfortunately, I am sure that some will not rejoin their leases due to lost jobs, hate it for them.


----------



## Todd E

Check this one out. A friend shot it this morning. Son of a gun only weighed 150#, but was sporting some sure enough cutters.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Check this one out. A friend shot it this morning. Son of a gun only weighed 150#, but was sporting some sure enough cutters. View attachment 1011701


Todd - We've killed a lot of pigs on our place in 10 years.  I mean a lot.  Hundreds. And a few hogzillas.  I've never seen cutters like that on any pig we've killed.  Hope you do a skull mount on that sucker.


----------



## oldguy

That thang could H-U-R-T you!


----------



## Todd E

@Triple C  that's the kind of trophy boar I've been searching for over 25+ years. I've killed numerous boars in the 250# range. They are always sporting broken cutters. He shoots a lil joker and it has right at 3" cutters. Go figure?? But, he did have battle scars all over. He has already dropped it off at the taxidermist for a shoulder mount.


----------



## jbird1

Toothy!


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> @Triple C  that's the kind of trophy boar I've been searching for over 25+ years. I've killed numerous boars in the 250# range. They are always sporting broken cutters. He shoots a lil joker and it has right at 3" cutters. Go figure?? But, he did have battle scars all over. He has already dropped it off at the taxidermist for a shoulder mount.


You were right about that boar at my house. Haven't seen him since.


----------



## Arrow3

My buddy is tagged out on turkeys now. We have had some fun!

http://forum.gon.com/threads/want-to-brag-on-my-buddy-continued-from-mobility-impaired-hunt.965450/


----------



## Todd E

OC report now showing 129 for 2020.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd E said:


> OC report now showing 129 for 2020.


Wish I could say I was on that list.  Crazy season for me, heard birds, just can't get a bird any closer than 75 yards, they come close, just not close enough.  I have called in several hens close


----------



## Triple C

Chased em again this morning with my son.  Circled pretty much the entire farm and had birds on all the neighbors gobbling.  Couldn't get one over on our side.

On a Covid- 19 note...You should have seen the looks I got when I walked in the Sandy Cross store donning a mask and rubber gloves.  Priceless!  Interesting enough, I saw quite a few in Bell's wearing masks including the register clerks.  But wasn't anybody at Sandy Cross sporting either.  Soon to turn 64 and never in my life have I worn gloves or mask.  Got a stash of plastic grocery bags in truck to keep from touching fuel pump handle as well.

But...Sandy Cross did have T.P.  Charmin at that!  Felt like I'd hit the lottery!

Crazy times boys!


----------



## Todd E

This season has been crazy. At the end of deer season, I was all into the hogs. In the back of my mind were turkey. I have three places up here and two in SGA. Most all had shown at least one LB on camera. Heading into the season, I was starting out the gate way down in the valley. Nothing in SGA. Zip. Nadda. COVID hits and I dont want to drive there anyway. I would hit local spots and hear nothing.

Vacation time arrives and i have it lined up to travel all around for 9 straight days(I have a great wife). Over those 9 days I bounce around. In woods before 6am and not out until dark. I spent one entire day against a tree with no food nor water. I squeaked one out at a spot really late one eve as he headed back to roost. Nothing to brag about there. I got my butt kicked over those 9 days. Some would be cold as ice. Some days, the woods were on fire. So close....yet so far. Call birds in to 45 yards, yet stand there and laugh at me with brush in way. Fan wouldn't even break em. Gobbling, strutting, yadda yadda yadda. See birds in eves, yet again hide behind brush. Call one straight off a limb and blister him only to watch him run off. Still ain't figured that one out.

Vacay over, go back to FT job, catching up on PT lawn work, and farmer upset about pigs...........
I come dragging in super late Friday night with zero intentions of anything. LoL. WTHeck. One more try and I will go back to hoggin.

It just all lined up Saturday morning. Literally. I swapped out and ran nothing but my trumpet call quietly/sparingly. Called three in from the limb single file. Last two lined up at 35 yards and I dropped both with one shot. A LB 2 yo and a 3 yo beard rot bird. First time ever in my hunting career.

Up..down..excited..disgusted..bad vibes..good vibes. Typical hollow eyed demon bird hunting.
I'm done. Time to go back to hogging.


----------



## Arrow3

Congratulations Todd!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Great Season Todd!


----------



## Triple C

Todd - Only thing better than connecting on the 2-fer is your story.  Great read!  Thx for sharing the details.

BTW - Tell us about that trumpet call.


----------



## Todd E

Triple C said:


> BTW - Tell us about that trumpet call.



Got it from a call maker who used to be on GON. Mud Puppy. Made of some kind of cocoba(sp) wood I think. Some are experts on them. I'm not. I got it to solely use on stubborn birds who have heard it all. It gets carried when I need something different. Each time I've broken it out, it has worked.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Got it from a call maker who used to be on GON. Mud Puppy. Made of some kind of cocoba(sp) wood I think. Some are experts on them. I'm not. I got it to solely use on stubborn birds who have heard it all. It gets carried when I need something different. Each time I've broken it out, it has worked.


May have to tee one of those up for my son.  He absolutely lives to chase gobblers.


----------



## Todd E

Triple C said:


> May have to tee one of those up for my son.  He absolutely lives to chase gobblers.



I hear @Arrow3 can run the heck out of one. I'm sure he can recommend a trumpet call maker. I dont know that Mud Puppy still builds them......

They are "different".  You ....draw air through it.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> I hear @Arrow3 can run the heck out of one. I'm sure he can recommend a trumpet call maker. I dont know that Mud Puppy still builds them......
> 
> They are "different".  You ....draw air through it.


Todd - If I were going to seek advice from any folks on this forum, you and @Arrow3 would be at the top of the list!


----------



## Todd E

Not me, man. I'm a bonafide flunky.


----------



## Arrow3

Thanks Todd for the vote of confidence.  I can vouch for what those trumpets will do. Ive seen them make a stubborn gobbler run in like a jake. Ill be glad to help you Mr. C whenever you get ready. 

Oh yeah,  one less sow in Sandy Cross now.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

AC, Contact Anthony Ellis at http://www.agetrumpets.com/ 

He is one of the best and many turkey hunters on Woody's use his trumpet.  For the life of me, I just can not run them consistently.  I can make some sweet sounds, BUT not consistent enough to feel good in the woods.  They are a heck of a call to have in your arsenal if you can run it.  Especially as Todd points out, after the birds have already heard everything else thrown at them.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> Thanks Todd for the vote of confidence.  I can vouch for what those trumpets will do. Ive seen them make a stubborn gobbler run in like a jake. Ill be glad to help you Mr. C whenever you get ready.
> 
> Oh yeah,  one less sow in Sandy Cross now. View attachment 1012187



Great Job! Brandon, I have only turkey hunted SC one morning this year and as I walked the property noticed that our hog population is getting stronger and stronger OR what few we have sure are making alot of sign.  Not running my cameras there now due to logging about to kick in, so haven't had them monitored since deer season ended.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> AC, Contact Anthony Ellis at http://www.agetrumpets.com/
> 
> He is one of the best and many turkey hunters on Woody's use his trumpet.  For the life of me, I just can not run them consistently.  I can make some sweet sounds, BUT not consistent enough to feel good in the woods.  They are a heck of a call to have in your arsenal if you can run it.  Especially as Todd points out, after the birds have already heard everything else thrown at them.


Thx BD!  I actually stumbled on his website yesterday when i did a search for trumpet calls.


----------



## Todd E

There were some good vids on youtube re: how to run it. You have to grab it in one hand and use pointer or middle finger over bell for back pressure. The opposite hand for sound chamber. Roll bottom lip inward while drawing air through it.

I can make it do the YawtYawt but I'm no trumpet runner for sure.

Good luck to all.
I pulled a card yesterday and had about twenty ***** on it. YeeYee


----------



## Triple C

Notice Oglethorpe Covid- 19 cases have jumped from a couple a week ago to 31 as of this morning.  Any insight into why the increase and if it's isolated to a particular area?  I walked into Sandy Cross with full blown mask/gloves last Saturday and no one was wearing any protection.  Bell's had plenty inside wearing masks/gloves.


----------



## Todd E

@Triple C  it could be that the local assisted living facility hands were forced to report. I dunno. Their employees had to test about two weeks ago. 

My feelings on gloves are too much x contamination if one keeps em on like I've seen folks doing.


----------



## Todd E

My family is practicing safe health via common sense. Wash wash wash. Sanitize. Groceries go in floor. Every item sanitized.  Bags in trash. Floor sanitized. Wash hands.  Put groceries up.


----------



## Todd E

Some good early OC growth growing on. Compared to others in group.....this guy is possibly mature. Hope I can watch what he makes.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd, that a nice one, hope he close by   We spent Saturday completing our new shed project.  It took us 4 Full Saturdays and 1 Sunday to tear down old and build new, larger shed.  We put red metal roofing to match the roofing on our RV covers and even put red roof over the lean to wood shelter.  Looks good and should last us for years, we are now looking for sliding barn doors and a wood burning stove, probably add those 2 items in the fall when it cools down.  Turkeys were very slow for me this weekend, I really didn't spend much time on them, given we wanted to knock the shed out.


----------



## Triple C

BD - Ya'll did good on that shed!  Look forward to dropping by this fall.  As for longbeards...not a peep this morning.  Brooks is down there just about every day to check on things and hunted 2 mornings and same for him.


----------



## Todd E

Wrapped up the memories of 2020.......


----------



## Todd E

Finished this OC boar up for a buddy. I tried a new technique, for me, for degreasing the skull. It worked. Whitest hog skull I've achieved. And, I've had some flops on hog skulls.


----------



## oldguy

Todd E said:


> Wrapped up the memories of 2020.......
> View attachment 1013937View attachment 1013938View attachment 1013939


Like the beard and antler! Naice work.


----------



## Triple C

Todd - You ever consider starting a side biz doing wildlife art?


----------



## Arrow3

Why is it so freaking hard to find some land to hunt? I honestly don't want to go into another deer season with the same options I had last year.  So many of these clubs advertised  are nothing but junk. They want your money but don't want you to show up. These places advertised wanting members that live over a hour away chap my butt. 

More then once I've been in a club and kill several gobblers or the biggest buck on the place and then your an outsider. Man, that place i was hunting on Broad River 2 years ago was jam up but I killed 2 big 10s and next thing you know rules were being changed to you got about 50 acres to hunt on a 2000 acre lease. I'm not paying $1500 to hunt 50 acres so I got out. 

I have searched and searched for a tract here in the county that me and 3 or 4 friends could lease but all I do is strike out. 

I know where a 1000 acre tract is right now that is PREMIUM land and is owned by a lawyer that lives in Colorado.  We contacted him and he won't even lease it . Says he doesn't need the money and he likes to come down and camp 3 or 4 times a year ?. 

I love to deer hunt but I love having the opportunity to kill a mature buck and if I don't think there's much chance of that , I have a hard time getting out of the bed.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yes, it is crazy how tough it is to find a place to hunt in OC.  Thankfully I have several places to hunt now and keep my fingers crossed we get to keep those for years to come, but we have lost some great land over the years for some really strange reasons.  Other counties around the state, you have clubs begging for members, but not OC.  It has really come to a point where you had better buy property down there if you want a long term hunting place.  Like Triple C has done.  Keep trying Brandon, I always have my eyes open as well.


----------



## Triple C

Brandon - Hope you find a great track in OC.  Persistence pays off.  Keep calling and reaching out to folks and it will happen.  Feel blessed to have bought my place back in 2010.  Had no idea I would enjoy it so much.  Been a real blessing and glad it's in OC!


----------



## Todd E

That buck has made the split already.


----------



## Triple C

Longest I can remember this thread sitting idle.  Hope all you guys are doing well and staying safe.  Bout done with this Covid- 19 thing but still being cautious.

Looks like Brooks, for the 1st time since he was 16, is going to get skunked on turkeys.  That's 26 years of connecting on turkeys.  Hope we get a rebound in the population.


----------



## fredw

Made the last (I think) trip of the season to chase birds.  Nothing happening.....no birds, no gobbling.  Looks like a good old fashioned skunk for the season. 

Our wheat is belly high to the does still feeding in the plots.  

Should be getting the lease renewal papers in the mail within the next couple of weeks.  We'll start planning and working on the 20/21 season.  34 years in Oglethorpe on the same piece of dirt.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

We still here, just laying low AC.  I had planned on coming down this weekend to hunt, but learned yesterday the season ends Friday. Skunk for me this year, let a Jake walk several Saturdays back, other than that nothing.  Did hear birds most hunts, but they seemed to be on the neighbors and most times, went the other way.  I know some guys who had terrific season in OC, but not me.  I ran upon several hogs, even wasted a $6.00 TSS #9 on one just to see what it would do.  He left town, but doubt he made it.  Rolled him good at 25 steps.  I think we gonna spend Memorial Day weekend down and start getting ready for deer season.


----------



## Triple C

BD...Look forward to sharing a beverage around your campfire by the new digs you boys built this Spring.


----------



## transfixer

Between this pandemic panic and sporadic work,, along with a health issue I finally figured out,,  I didn't make it turkey hunting this year,   did manage to go check on the lease and camp a couple weekends ago, pulled my cameras,  all of which evidently went dead sometime in April,  I did have some Gobblers on one cam,  oh well,   maybe next year,   we should have our lease in a couple weeks also,  three at the most,  be nice if they would cut us a break on account of the virus thing,  but that ain't gonna happen,    I'll go back in a couple weeks and put my cameras back out,  to see how many little ones we have this year,  found some hog sign in the usual places,,  but none on camera,,    saw where management company had done some controlled burning on adjacent clubs property,  hoping they wait till next spring to do ours,,


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Trans,  Hope you have your health issues behind you and can get back down to OC and enjoy some good hunts this fall.


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Trans,  Hope you have your health issues behind you and can get back down to OC and enjoy some good hunts this fall.




Yeah,  I hadn't been feeling all that great for a few months,  I thought it was just part of getting older,   turns out my blood sugar was high,  no more sweet tea or snack cakes for me,,,,   but I've got it under control now,  feel a lot better,  and losing weight that I needed to lose anyway,,  I'll be ready for the season to start


----------



## jbird1

Had high hopes but only made it down for a single night all season...and never even got to make a single yelp.  I was sitting around the fire bucket close to midnight when a folding chair I was in collapsed.  We're talking like a trap door or dunk tank type of mechanical failure of this chair.  Free fall straight down.  The chair was old and rotten so I should have known better but hindsight is 20/20.  Well anyway, I must of broke my tailbone or Coccyx and was too sore to hunt the next morning.  It's slowly getting better but sitting has been a real chore for the past couple of weeks.  The silver lining is that my son, brother and nephew got good belly laugh out of the deal.  Onward and upwards!


----------



## fredw

jbird1 said:


> Had high hopes but only made it down for a single night all season...and never even got to make a single yelp.  I was sitting around the fire bucket close to midnight when a folding chair I was in collapsed.  We're talking like a trap door or dunk tank type of mechanical failure of this chair.  Free fall straight down.  The chair was old and rotten so I should have known better but hindsight is 20/20.  Well anyway, I must of broke my tailbone or Coccyx and was too sore to hunt the next morning.  It's slowly getting better but sitting has been a real chore for the past couple of weeks.  The silver lining is that my son, brother and nephew got good belly laugh out of the deal.  Onward and upwards!


Dang JBird, that doesn't sound like any fun at all!  Hope it heals for you.


----------



## Triple C

jbird1 said:


> Had high hopes but only made it down for a single night all season...and never even got to make a single yelp.  I was sitting around the fire bucket close to midnight when a folding chair I was in collapsed.  We're talking like a trap door or dunk tank type of mechanical failure of this chair.  Free fall straight down.  The chair was old and rotten so I should have known better but hindsight is 20/20.  Well anyway, I must of broke my tailbone or Coccyx and was too sore to hunt the next morning.  It's slowly getting better but sitting has been a real chore for the past couple of weeks.  The silver lining is that my son, brother and nephew got good belly laugh out of the deal.  Onward and upwards!


Holy cow jbird!  That's a bad piece of luck right there.  I can sympathize.  Bout 25 years ago I must inflamed the nerves in the very tip of my butt bone and never in my life have I experienced that level of pain when it would hit.  It was like a searing hot poker stabbing in me.  Almost to the point of feeling paralyzed when it would catch the wrong way.  Hope you totally get over that soon.


----------



## Triple C

fredw said:


> Made the last (I think) trip of the season to chase birds.  Nothing happening.....no birds, no gobbling.  Looks like a good old fashioned skunk for the season.
> 
> Our wheat is belly high to the does still feeding in the plots.
> 
> Should be getting the lease renewal papers in the mail within the next couple of weeks.  We'll start planning and working on the 20/21 season.  34 years in Oglethorpe on the same piece of dirt.



fred- Pretty dang cool to be hunting the same property for 34 years.  Bet there's been plenty of memory-maker moments on that place!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

JBird, hope you get better soon.  Fred, 34 years on same property is amazing.  I have been in OC for 41 years, hunted all around the northern part, Sandy Cross, Carlton, Glades, Vesta, Clouds Creek, Bethesda Church, just to name some areas I have spent a lot of time.


----------



## jbird1

Triple C said:


> Holy cow jbird!  That's a bad piece of luck right there.  I can sympathize.  Bout 25 years ago I must inflamed the nerves in the very tip of my butt bone and never in my life have I experienced that level of pain when it would hit.  It was like a searing hot poker stabbing in me.  Almost to the point of feeling paralyzed when it would catch the wrong way.  Hope you totally get over that soon.



Thanks TC.  Yessir, it has been a pain in the rear in more ways than one.  It's easy to take something for granted like the simple act of sitting!  Reaching to catch a baseball is no picnic either.  Never went to the doc since I don't suppose there's much you can do for it.

Fixer- glad you got your situation worked out, at some point we're not bulletproof anymore..haha.  Glad everyone else got to get out there and stretch their legs.  Next trip up will be the late August camp haircut and camera deployment.  

On a side note, we had an electrical storm come through shortly before my trip up this Spring.  Two of our oldest pines in camp were struck by lightning...one took a harder hit than the other.  It was split to the core at head height and blew a ten foot section of bark off the side.  This is a 40"+ caliper tree I'm guessing.  I slept with one eye open that night listening for popping as it has a lean towards my pop-up.  It will need to be addressed before October if I'm to rest well on the Hilltop.


----------



## Todd E

He is putting some junk on now.


----------



## Todd E

I think we all must learn that we aren't as young as we used to be. Our bodies just aren't what they used to be. On my last trip to Hughey's, I flipped my atv off the ramp. Second time I've done it. I knew not to throw my hand down. I held on to handle bars and just let my shoulder hit ground. Next morning to no surprise, my side and back were hurting.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Be safe out there Todd, my dad flipped his ATV twice over the years getting it off the back of his truck.  Thankfully both times he was unhurt.  You dont want something that heavy falling on you.


----------



## oldguy

jbird1 said:


> Had high hopes but only made it down for a single night all season...and never even got to make a single yelp.  I was sitting around the fire bucket close to midnight when a folding chair I was in collapsed.  We're talking like a trap door or dunk tank type of mechanical failure of this chair.  Free fall straight down.  The chair was old and rotten so I should have known better but hindsight is 20/20.  Well anyway, I must of broke my tailbone or Coccyx and was too sore to hunt the next morning.  It's slowly getting better but sitting has been a real chore for the past couple of weeks.  The silver lining is that my son, brother and nephew got good belly laugh out of the deal.  Onward and upwards!


It's the little things that'll get you. When you least expect it.


----------



## Arrow3

Finished up turkey season yesterday with bittersweet emotions.  Part of me was ready for some rest and the other part just wanted to see one more die. I made a little collage of my season, one of my most memorable.  Years ago I wanted to hunt alone until I killed my limit and then I would help others. Now I care more about helping others more then killing myself.  I was able to help Keith Grisco kill his 1st ever limit this year. Was also able to put my good friend Chad on a really nice gobbler. My ole eyes are fading on me and I will definitely have to make a change before next season. I wound up shooting (at) 4 gobblers this season.  Killing 2 , wounding one, and missing one.  Definitely was a good year for hearing turkeys and calling them in. I called close to 20 into within 50 or so yards . I passed on several shots that I would have killed birds in years past just because I didn't feel confident with my eyes. Anyways,  here's looking to 2021!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Terrific season Brandon, was definitely different for me for several reasons.  I could have killed a Jake, that was it, had birds close several times, but couldn't get them close enough.  Neighbors wore the birds out around us on one property.  It seemed like a lot more hunters in the woods this year, I guess people getting more opportunity to hunt instead of work due to Covid.  I know you already looking towards next season.


----------



## Arrow3

The best gobbler I saw taken this year just happened to be from Oglethorpe County by one of my best friends.  I don't have an exact measurement on it but I will once it gets back from the taxidermist.


----------



## Todd E

@Arrow3 did that bird have matching spurs or missing one?


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> @Arrow3 did that bird have matching spurs or missing one?


Matching


----------



## Arrow3

Well boys,  the Covid-19 has taken it's toll on me without even catching it. The automotive industry is at a stand still so my job has laid about 90% of us off . I have been told I will be called back but it could be 2 months or longer. I will be able to draw unemployment and I have a little money saved up.  I'll be getting my commercial fishing license and selling catfish this summer to add some more income. Over 23 years with my company and a virus shuts down our country. I don't want to downplay it completely but I'm thinking it's not near as serious as it's been made out in the media.


----------



## Todd E

@Arrow3 sorry to hear this. After all the years, it must be hard to stomach. Keep your chin up, man. 

I will gladly take you a hog to the Meat Shed and have some cuts made that will sustain you and the Mrs. All on me. Seeking nothing in return. Just gotta kill one first.


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> @Arrow3 sorry to hear this. After all the years, it must be hard to stomach. Keep your chin up, man.
> 
> I will gladly take you a hog to the Meat Shed and have some cuts made that will sustain you and the Mrs. All on me. Seeking nothing in return. Just gotta kill one first.


Todd that is mighty generous of you . Shows what kind of man you are but please let me pay for the meat or trade it out in fish. I'm planning on having a pile soon.  

 I have been wanting one done after eating the meat that you gave me.  

Worrying about you killing a hog is about  like wondering if the sun is gonna come up...It's gonna happen ?

Once again,  super nice of you and I thank you friend.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Dang B!! So sorry to hear this! If there's anything I can do to help you through this I'll  be here for ya!


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Dang B!! So sorry to hear this! If there's anything I can do to help you through this I'll  be here for ya!


Thank you Jason.  I'm hoping the economy will rebound and we will be right back to work. Thankfully I can draw unemployment right now with the 600 per week stimulus added on. I think that runs out in July. I was about to buy a new gun a few weeks back when I kinda heard what may happen with us so I definitely held off. Not spending any extra money anytime soon. Me and Jessica have always blew money going out to eat and we have been saving on that since the pandemic.  Ive also paid off a couple of bills that's gonna put some extra money in my account every month (good timing) . We are going to be fine regardless.  Even if times get hard (real bad) I've been putting money in 401k since I was 21 and can fall back on that as a last resort.  

Hey, if it gets bad enough I'll just open up all hunting seasons ??

Luckily my wife's job at the newspaper looks pretty solid. Only problem there is our health insurance is through my company but we'll figure it out if it comes down to needing that. 

I'm one of those "country folks" Hank sang about. Im gonna survive ?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Sorry to hear Brandon, hopefully this thing will end soon and people can get back to work.  I am sure between you and Todd, you would never go hungry, LOL....  I've seen yall's work.  Good luck with the fishing, the river sure was muddy when I crossed it this afternoon headed home from working in OC the last 2 days.


----------



## jbird1

Hate to hear of anyone struggling during this time. I tend to agree, and fall on the side of the response being somewhat of an overreaction. Time will tell.  Keep the faith!


----------



## fredw

Brandon, I hate to hear this also.  Prayers that things work out for you guys.


----------



## Triple C

Dang Brandon.  Like others said, keep your chin up and keep swinging.  Weirdest turn of events I've ever witnessed in my life time.  One day we're hitting on all 8 cylinders. Next day the entire country comes to a standstill.  Hopefully we are on the verge of turning the corner on this thing.


----------



## transfixer

Its definitely strange times,   at some point things will resemble normal,  if the politicians will allow it ,,,,   my line of work has slowed quite a bit,  even though the repair business is considered essential, with a lot of people out of work,  people put off fixing cars if they have something else to drive,   now we're starting to run into situations where parts are not available for some repairs,  as the companies that make the parts have either cut production or shut down completely for a while.


----------



## fredw

At the lease yesterday.  One of our members bush hogged the logging roads and our two largest food plots.   We got two feeders out and corn added to another in hopes of finding a pig or two.

I had three bob white quail whistling around me.  I actually got one to come in close but never saw it.

Surprised at how dry the roads were.  A little moisture in one hole but that was it.


----------



## Todd E

Save a fawn and save a poult. Luckily, the two hens had flown up to roost just before this male came sneaking in.

#cullem


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Way to go Todd, love to see those on the tailgate.


----------



## fredw

Todd E. and others that may use The Meat Shed for processing wild hogs.

Drew posted this on their Facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## Todd E

@fredw thanks for the post. The ones I take are in fact quartered and iced. My wife saw the FB post, too. She has googled brucellosis and given me an ear full about my somewhat unsafe practices while gutting and skinning hogs. SMH


----------



## Arrow3

Boys when it rains it pours. Left leg has started hurting and burning the last 2 days. This morning I woke up and foot was a little numb. Went to urgent care today and had a dr look at it and he is concerned of a blood clot so I have an ultrasound scheduled for Friday morning thats gonna cost in excess off $600. Thankfully my company is still keeping me on insurance and they will reimburse me most if not all of that money..Then on the way home my truck just cut off for no reason. Luckily I turned the key off and it started right back up. 

I sure hope whoever has the voodoo doll of me will ease up soon ????


----------



## Todd E

Dang. Hope all gets better for ya.


----------



## Arrow3

Good news. No blood clots and nothing life threatening.  It is life changing though.  Diagnosed with Venous reflux.  Basically my veins in my leg are not letting the blood flow back and the pooling is causing the pain.


----------



## Arrow3

Foot problems or not ive been fishing since I'm currently not working. The catfish bite has been good.


----------



## Todd E

Have any of my OC hunting friends hunted Flint River WMA?


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Have any of my OC hunting friends hunted Flint River WMA?


Todd - My sons made the trip down there every week following Thanksgiving for many years during the archery only hunts.  Only killed one buck but had many, many encounters with big bucks.  They loved the place.  I went once in 2003.  Really cool place.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd, never been, but heard good things about it, that river holds some great bucks.  Hope all you OC members are doing well, slow time of year for me down there, put out a bunch of cameras 2 weeks back, will wait about 6 weeks to go pull cards to see what's around.  Gonna fish a little and do other things around the house for awhile, this is time of year to keep the wife happy, so I can spend more time in the woods in the fall.  May even hit the beach for a week or so soon.  I can hear 30A calling my name.  Any of you guys ever around my area and want to play golf, just yell, I enjoy hitting that little white ball around too.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Just got back from 30A @Buford_Dawg! It was nice! 
Todd never hunted down there but I know a few folks around that area and man they have some big bucks there!
Brandon-glad to see your getting around and catching some nice cats!


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> Have any of my OC hunting friends hunted Flint River WMA?


No but I've got 4 points and I'm interested in possibly using them there.


----------



## revans4661

Wasn't someone looking for a spot in Ogelthorpe? Just saw this on facebook.


----------



## Arrow3

I've was in that club 4 years . I killed some good deer and turkeys off of it.  That's some good property and if ran properly would be a nice place to hunt.


----------



## Todd E

The Meat Shed is not doing ANY hogs period now.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Hate to hear that Todd, you took them a lot of hogs.  Hopefully the gentlemen will recover soon and they will start back.  You and Brandon ought to team up and put in for the Flint WMA hunt, y'all would have those deer worried for sure


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Not OC related, but hit the mountains the other evening, fishing was good.  As much as I love to be in OC during spring and fall, I like to hit the mountains during the summer and wet a line in the trout streams.  I grew up trout fishing with my grandfather and it is something that I go back too every summer.  Try to make the trip up about every couple weeks and get enough to grill.  See https://forum.gon.com/threads/snuck...-week-trout-were-biting.969806/#post-12320932


----------



## Triple C

BD...I grew up in North Hall area and back when I was a teenager all the way thru my mid-20's I spent so many hours trout fishing all over the NE GA mtns.  Back when Helen was just a blip on the radar.  I haven't done that in years.  Heck, I can't even remember where many of those streams are now.  I've taken up fly fishing and getting a lot of practice on bass n bream out of my pond.  But, I'd love to find my way back up to some of those streams.  Imagine Duke's creek above Helen before there were any tourists.  Or the Etowah river above Dahlonega before ATL discovered it.  I wouldn't even know where to go today.


----------



## Todd E

He is going to be a character buck. Growing two right beams and both have a brow tine. That right base is going to be huge. He just will not stand center frame and look at cam. Guess I need to sit a jar of peanut butter above cam.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> He is going to be a character buck. Growing two right beams and both have a brow tine. That right base is going to be huge. He just will not stand center frame and look at cam. Guess I need to sit a jar of peanut butter above cam. View attachment 1022080View attachment 1022081


Yessir!  Like where that one is headed!


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> BD...I grew up in North Hall area and back when I was a teenager all the way thru my mid-20's I spent so many hours trout fishing all over the NE GA mtns.  Back when Helen was just a blip on the radar.  I haven't done that in years.  Heck, I can't even remember where many of those streams are now.  I've taken up fly fishing and getting a lot of practice on bass n bream out of my pond.  But, I'd love to find my way back up to some of those streams.  Imagine Duke's creek above Helen before there were any tourists.  Or the Etowah river above Dahlonega before ATL discovered it.  I wouldn't even know where to go today.



   Triple C,    I've trout fished all over N. Ga since I was a teenager as well,  but not with a fly rod,   I started fooling around with a fly rod about my mid 30's , but really only for bream in small ponds and lakes,   booked a guided trip in N.Carolina a few years back for the wife and I ,  fishing private waters with fly rods,  learned a good bit,  caught some huge trout !   most were in the 18 to 21in range , and planned on trying to fish only with a fly rod the next few times I went here in Ga,  just never got it down pat,    

   As far as where to go,  the Soque river up around Clarksville is supposed to have a section open to the public, although most of it goes through private land,   that would be a great place to try,   the Lower Toccoa river below Lake Blue Ridge is also supposed to be a great place to fly fish for trout,  as it is wide and fairly open, and holds some large fish I'm told,   I've never fished it but its on my bucket list , 

   I've recently been looking at getting a new fly rod,  something fairly short and light for use on some of the smaller put and take streams,   just haven't found one I liked as of yet.


----------



## Arrow3

Can't get away from these things. They are even starting to show up on my Oconee County property ???


----------



## Buford_Dawg

They are everywhere now a days Brandon, cant get away from them.  I do enjoy target practicing on them


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> Can't get away from these things. They are even starting to show up on my Oconee County property ???View attachment 1022296


I bet Todd's mouth will be watering when he sees this!


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> I bet Todd's mouth will be watering when he sees this!


Todd is a pig killing machine no doubt!


----------



## Todd E

I LOVE EM

LoL

That one in front is a good un.


----------



## Todd E

I think I wet my britches.


----------



## Arrow3

Thankful to have gotten a call from the HR manager this morning. I am starting back to work tomorrow .  Gonna be having to do a new job but like I said, thankful to have one..  Can't say that I haven't enjoyed fishing whenever I wanted to up to this point this summer though


----------



## Todd E

Great news @Arrow3


----------



## revans4661

Got this O.C. hoss back. Thanks Hugh Bryant!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Stud, glad I got to see him first hand, he filled up that truck bed


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

revans4661 said:


> Got this O.C. hoss back. Thanks Hugh Bryant!View attachment 1023576


Beautiful buck! Congrats!


----------



## Arrow3

If any of yall ride through Winterville tonight and see my hind end on side the of the road grab it for me... im dragging after 9 hours on concrete for the 1st time in months ?


----------



## Triple C

revans4661 said:


> Got this O.C. hoss back. Thanks Hugh Bryant!View attachment 1023576


Congrats on a beautiful animal!


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> If any of yall ride through Winterville tonight and see my hind end on side the of the road grab it for me... im dragging after 9 hours on concrete for the 1st time in months ?


Brandon...I'll be looking for a piece of your tail on the side of the road when i roll thru tomorrow afternoon.  Glad you back in the saddle brother!  Keep swinging!  We will pick up any missing parts.


----------



## fredw

Arrow3 said:


> Thankful to have gotten a call from the HR manager this morning. I am starting back to work tomorrow .  Gonna be having to do a new job but like I said, thankful to have one..  Can't say that I haven't enjoyed fishing whenever I wanted to up to this point this summer though


Great news Brandon......bet the catfish are happy too!


----------



## Arrow3

Me and a buddy fished in Clarks Hill this morning out of my jon boat.  We kept 10 , 5 channels and 5 flatheads. One of my flatheads was 11 lbs . I also caught a soft shell turtle.  Ive heard they are good to eat but I let him go. Had a gallon and a half of mostly filets.


----------



## Triple C

Cool pic of the soft shell.  I've never seen one of those.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Cool pic of the soft shell.  I've never seen one of those.


I don't see many at all. . Probably no more then 1 or 2 a year while fishing.


----------



## Arrow3




----------



## Todd E

Man, that looks great @Arrow3. I'm glad to see you're a connoisseur of fine mayo.


----------



## Triple C

Dad gum!  I'd eat a plate or two of that goodness.


----------



## Jtmiller

Morning folks. A new guy here. Grew up in Ga and a lifelong Dawg. Army fella moving to Colbert in August to take over the ROTC program at UGA. Looks like yall have a wealth of knowledge and know how to enjoy living right. Hopefully, I can add a little something in the mear future. If its outdoors, I am all about it.


----------



## Arrow3

Welcome JTmiller ! Jump in when you can !


----------



## jbird1

Jtmiller said:


> Morning folks. A new guy here. Grew up in Ga and a lifelong Dawg. Army fella moving to Colbert in August to take over the ROTC program at UGA. Looks like yall have a wealth of knowledge and know how to enjoy living right. Hopefully, I can add a little something in the mear future. If its outdoors, I am all about it.



Sounds like you're about to be livin' the dream!...welcome aboard and GO DAWGS!


----------



## Triple C

Jt...Ought to like it just fine in here.  Bout as good a group of guys that I have ever come to know...some in person and others just through this thread.  Good folks for sure!


----------



## Jtmiller

I've been on GON for many years and had the pleasure of getting to know quiet a few folks. I'm definitely glad to be back in the fold. Having 19 years in the Army has caused my share of travels and I used many forums including GON to meet folks all over. It is crazy how many of the folks you meet along the way turn out to be better than family often times I have found. Hopefully, it will be nothing less here. I'm looking forward to getting that direction soon.


----------



## Steven037

Welcome Jt. Great group of guys here.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Welcome JT, great group here, jump in anytime.... Sorta slow now, but the forum kicks in deer and turkey season, lots of good information shared and some nice deer and turkey pictures show up on occasion as well.


----------



## Arrow3

Oh yeah Jt, Todd E is a hog assassin ??


----------



## Jtmiller

I do like a good pig killin. I managed to find a whole roaster going in the ground tomorrow down on the riverbank. Should be some sweet meat.


----------



## Todd E

Arrow3 said:


> Oh yeah Jt, Todd E is a hog assassin ??



Yeah, that's funny. Ain't seen a pig in ages.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Yeah, that's funny. Ain't seen a pig in ages.


Yep...Brother Todd needs to change his screen name to Pig Assassin.


----------



## Todd E

Yall crack me up.


----------



## Arrow3

Someone has turned up the heat down here in OC.... ??


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> Someone has turned up the heat down here in OC.... ??



Headed down about daylight in the AM to pull trail cam cards and work around my camp for a couple hours.  Hope to be done by 10:00 and beat the heat.  They moved the logging equipment onto our Sandy Cross club today, hope they can get their work done and out of there by start of bow season.  We will see.  Looks like dry weather for the next few weeks so that will help them move along.


----------



## transfixer

I need to get up there and put my trail cams back out,  I pulled them out of the woods last trip,  but not this weekend,  Its always hotter over there than it is here in West Ga,  and all the pines on our lease don't let ANY wind blow through there at all !  never understood why its so much hotter over there,   if its 90 around here it will be 93 or 94 over there !


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Headed down about daylight in the AM to pull trail cam cards and work around my camp for a couple hours.  Hope to be done by 10:00 and beat the heat.  They moved the logging equipment onto our Sandy Cross club today, hope they can get their work done and out of there by start of bow season.  We will see.  Looks like dry weather for the next few weeks so that will help them move along.


Tell them to run me a big buck or 2 up the road ?


----------



## Todd E

Picked ol gnarly up today. I did not want a pristine competition mount. I wanted a hunting memory. Muddy and ready to fight...............


----------



## Triple C

That is one bad to the bone boar mount right there Todd.


----------



## Arrow3

I haven't put the 1st camera out in Sandy cross yet but I did go buy a couple hundred pounds of corn this morning.  The feed store was jumping!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Spent a nice morning in OC today, got alot done around camp and spent a little time in the woods.  You boys ever got a bear on camera in OC?  Just asking 

Also, with cameras being in woods since Memorial Day, my cards were full of game.  I believe I am seeing a increase in deer numbers around 3 places I have camera's running right now and have a lot of fawns on camera starting about the first week of June, numerous does with 2 fawns each visiting mineral/salt licks.  Unfortunately coyotes and hogs continue to show up quite a bit as well.


----------



## Todd E

Arrow3 said:


> I haven't put the 1st camera out in Sandy cross yet but I did go buy a couple hundred pounds of corn this morning.  The feed store was jumping!!



I got 10 bags, myself.


----------



## Hughy

Spread litter Monday, plus we got a good shower that afternoon. Planted sorghum, soybeans and iron and clay peas Tuesday.
Today I noticed all three poking their heads out of the ground.??
Maybe the deer will let it grow a little before they destroy it.


----------



## Todd E

You've always got it going on @Hughy


----------



## Triple C

Anything newsworthy going on in OC?  I got nothing other than seeing a lot of fawns this year and more rabbits that I've ever seen in my life.  Too freakin' hot to want to do anything outside other than ride around and shoot the occasional pig. Brooks bought a .22 mag 2 years ago and that thing is a pig slaying machine.  Got 2 sows with piglets Saturday afternoon.  Hoping the yotes run down the piglets.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Made it down to our OC property this past sunday to spray our foodplot areas for this year and put out some salt blocks, corn, and cameras. Ill probably give them 2-3 weeks before checking them. Seems like the deer trails were more beat down at this time this summer than last, or maybe that's just me getting excited. Plan to get the food plots in the ground at the end of August again this year. I will be praying for rain... after the dove opener.


----------



## Arrow3

If any of you guys need a tracking dog this year my buddy Blake is the man to call. His dog Ash is jam up.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> If any of you guys need a tracking dog this year my buddy Blake is the man to call. His dog Ash is jam up. View attachment 1029519


Can you post his contact info on here?  If not then PM to me.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Can you post his contact info on here?  If not then PM to me.


Blake Arnold 
(706) 340-0866


----------



## Triple C

Thx Brandon!  Could have used him last year.  Glad to have someone nearby if needed.


----------



## Todd E

Triple C said:


> Thx Brandon!  Could have used him last year.  Glad to have someone nearby if needed.



He has a jam up dog.


----------



## Todd E

Finally getting around to feeding some deer, dropping cams, and doing stand work. Really haven't gotten interested yet. Just too warm. Mainly been going off camping with the  kiddos.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I captured Blake's information on my cell phone via his facebook page.  I have used the gentlemen from Monroe for tracking down a couple over the last 10 years, glad to know there is someone really close now.  I had to run down to my SC club last Thursday and give a tour to a prospective member, we had several openings, which is rare.  The logging / thinning of our club is going full blast, was told they will be off the property in late August, which is great, no interference with deer season.  They have definitely opened it up in many areas.  Even with Permanone, the dang chiggers ate me up.  I hate them things.  Told myself not going back down until Labor day weekend just to avoid those critters.  I have been spending time in the NE GA mountains chasing trout.  Beautiful scenery and it is much cooler up that way.  And some good eating, getting the freezer stocked up, love them on the grill.


----------



## transfixer

Went up to Coopers creek and Rock creek myself last week, kinda surprised at the amount of people up there before the weekend,  didn't catch as many as you did BD ,  I guess I'm out of practice ,, lol   N.Ga mtns are probably my favorite place to go during the summer, it was 66 degrees the morning I got there,  never got above 75 all day around the streams,

   Then two days later I was in OC,   world of difference !   hot,  dry !   got some work done though,   still have more to do before bow season though


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yes Steve, it is crazy packed all week long now, I guess the Covid-19 has people out of work and giving them opportunity to fish more.  Sometimes you got to carry your own rock to stand on   It was 73 when I drove thru Cleveland last evening at 8:30.  Got home and it was 83.  I am thinking more and more we will move up that way in a couple of years as we hit retirement.


----------



## revans4661

Not o.c. related but I took a trip to Yosemite last week. First time. What beautiful country. The phrase "pictures don't do it justice" has never been more true. Some of that place is truly mesmerizing. We did a 6.5 round trip hike, climbing 4700 feet in elevation. My legs still haven't recovered...


----------



## Buford_Dawg

revans4661 said:


> Not o.c. related but I took a trip to Yosemite last week. First time. What beautiful country. The phrase "pictures don't do it justice" has never been more true. Some of that place is truly mesmerizing. We did a 6.5 round trip hike, climbing 4700 feet in elevation. My legs still haven't recovered...


Really Nice Rick, we had plans on hitting Yellowstone, Jackson Hole, Grand Tetons over Memorial day week, but Covid decided otherwise.  Thankfully we got all our $$$ back we had in plane fare, hotels and variety of other costs.  Planning for next year now, got to use the plane tickets within one year apparently.


----------



## transfixer

Somebody needs to do a rain dance ,  OC sure is dry !  we did some roadwork, making some makeshift roads with a skidsteer and some bushogging today at the property ,,  looked like the dust bowl around there ,  my black truck is tan !


----------



## Arrow3

Yes we need rain. I need cooler weather and hunting season.

These fish need a break too. I had a catfish ask me the other day when deer season starts ?


----------



## Triple C

Brandon...Always reminded of "A Country Boy Can Survive" when I see your posts!  Git er done brother!!!


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Brandon...Always reminded of "A Country Boy Can Survive" when I see your posts!  Git er done brother!!!


We ain't gonna go hungry,  thats for sure ?. 

I appreciate my friend!


----------



## Steven037

Right now in a food plot. Cell cameras are great but it’s killing me when I’m 2 hours away.


----------



## transfixer

Steven037 said:


> View attachment 1031787
> Right now in a food plot. Cell cameras are great but it’s killing me when I’m 2 hours away.




Thats the very reason I don't want a Cell Camera,  I'm a little over 2 hrs away from our lease,  if I was within 30 mins I could see it and would want one .


----------



## Arrow3

Hit the lake up with my dad this morning and had a great time. Every fish came off of brush piles we built , some of them came off one we built last weekend. Cleaned 52 in all .  Got a buddy who's had a few health problems keeping him from catching a mess of fish so I'm going to give all these to him so he can have a fish fry for his family .


----------



## Arrow3

As far as cell cams, I have 3 now . Will have more soon. I love them .


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Trans, might as well invest in a few, I started last year and must say, it is really neat to be sitting at home and a alert pops up on your phone with a deer, hog, turkey, who knows what.  I just bought my 3rd last week.  And monitoring the Tactacam thread in the Trailcam section to see how those cameras are working out.  So far so good it appears.  May try a couple of those at some point.  Problem is not the purchase of the camera (many are getting < 125.00 per camera) but when you acquire several, then the cell cost can add up monthly.


----------



## Arrow3

I've got some tactacam cameras coming. I might get them this coming week. They are hard to find because they have been so popular.


----------



## Todd E

I'm loving my Tactacam. Yard trial is over. Headed to woods with it. 

I will say this.....my SGA place is 2.5 hours away. A cell cam is going on my feeder there. That cell cam is going to tell me if I need to go hunt and when. It will save me time and money. If what I'm looking for is not there......no more driving. In the past, I would have to fly down there on Fridays, walk in well past dark, swap cards, and go view. No more. If they aren't there......I'm not going.


----------



## Todd E

5 bars of 4g svc on my Reveal in the middle of nowhere SGA


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> 5 bars of 4g svc on my Reveal in the middle of nowhere SGAView attachment 1032236


Todd - You must have Verizon.  I've got AT&T cause that's what our company runs.  Sux at the farm.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> Todd - You must have Verizon.  I've got AT&T cause that's what our company runs.  Sux at the farm.



 AT&T doesn't work very well over at our place off Bethesda Ch either,   they must not have many towers out that way ?  I've got Verizon and don't have any problems,  but a couple of our guys have AT&T


----------



## Triple C

transfixer said:


> AT&T doesn't work very well over at our place off Bethesda Ch either,   they must not have many towers out that way ?  I've got Verizon and don't have any problems,  but a couple of our guys have AT&T


I gotta get me a cheap Verizon farm phone.


----------



## Todd E

The above pic is VZW. I was in SGA setting it up. In a spot where you're lucky to have 2 bars on phone of either VZW or at&t. Must be the big ol antenna on cell cam. 

In the area we all hunt in OC.....lucky if either get good bars of 4G. Always seems I can't set hog trap where I want because cell cam won't grab svc. But this Reveal grabs service where nothing else will.


----------



## Todd E

There is a new tower being built high on hill of 78 near Buffalo Creek. No clue who its for or who is leasing space on it.


----------



## Hughy

Hello, my name is Hughy and I’m also now addicted to my new cell cam. ?

I’ve been researching for the last couple months trying to decide which brand to go with. I narrowed it down to tactacam and spartan. I went with spartan due to the $5 a month unlimited Verizon data plan. The initial cost of the camera is more but so far it’s been great. Found out if you own a business the unlimited phone plan is $35 per phone line and $5 a month for each additional device (cell cam). Just changing phone plans cut my bill in half!! If I understand it correctly, spartan and maybe ridgetec are the only companies this applies to. 
So far everything has been working flawlessly. Battery is still on 100% and I’m running it on a feeder taking 100+ videos and pictures daily. I’ve had it out for about a month now. I get pictures 12 seconds after it takes them. 
The only problem I’m having is I only have one of them. I’m sure I’ll have a few more shortly.


----------



## Todd E

Pull that trigger, @Hughy 
You were guaranteed to love it, once you got one. 
Just think, you can get your kill shot on cam and have it sent up in the tree right to ya.


----------



## Triple C

Nice to see plenty of fawns running around.  Mama has taken good care of this set of triplets.  Seems I’m seeing more fawns this year just riding around the property than in previous years.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> The above pic is VZW. I was in SGA setting it up. In a spot where you're lucky to have 2 bars on phone of either VZW or at&t. Must be the big ol antenna on cell cam.
> 
> In the area we all hunt in OC.....lucky if either get good bars of 4G. Always seems I can't set hog trap where I want because cell cam won't grab svc. But this Reveal grabs service where nothing else will.


Just went online to order me a couple of those tactacams.  Seem to be out of stock everywhere I check.


----------



## Triple C

Triple C said:


> Nice to see plenty of fawns running around.  Mama has taken good care of this set of triplets.  Seems I’m seeing more fawns this year just riding around the property than in previous years.
> View attachment 1032307


After looking at this pic for a while, I've come to the conclusion that they are not triplets.  One in the middle seems much smaller than the other two...unless it's a runt.


----------



## Todd E

Trip C Farms
Where all the deer go to hang out


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Trip C Farms
> Where all the deer go to hang out


All the 1.5 n 2.5 yr old's go to hang out.  They tend to disappear in mass once they reach 2.5 and older.  Been at this for 10 years and each year's the same story.  Lots of up n comers each year but getting em any older is a challenge.


----------



## Todd E

Shoot. We can't get them past Dinks R Us


----------



## Arrow3

Tactacams are sold out all over. I know a rep and he found me a couple last week so thats the only way I'm getting my hands on some. 

I have 3 spypoint.  When they work it's great but everyone eventually has problems with them. Im pretty sure I'm going to renew my plan on 1 of them and just use the 100 free pics a month on scrapes on the other 2.


----------



## Todd E

@Arrow3 my spypoint is getting so grainy on the pix that its terrible. Bout useless as a hog trap cam even. I'm pondering doing like you. Not renew it, use it as a free cam, and buy more Reveals.


----------



## transfixer

Ya'll got me looking at those Tacticams,,  the price is right and its tempting,  but I still think I'd be frustrated if I get pics of a big one while I'm stuck at work ,,, pretty sure that's frustration I could do without !      Wouldn't you have to disable txt notifications at night ?   or else be woke up every time the thing sends you a pic in the middle of the night ?


----------



## Todd E

My cell phone has to stay on by my bed for call outs at night. Yes, I disabled cam notifs.


----------



## Arrow3

I cut my cell phone off at night.


----------



## revans4661

I knew that they could come on private property at any time but constant surveillance without probable cause? Anyone evehave any experience with this?https://www.agweb.com/article/government-cameras-hidden-private-property-welcome-open-fields


----------



## transfixer

revans4661 said:


> I knew that they could come on private property at any time but constant surveillance without probable cause? Anyone evehave any experience with this?https://www.agweb.com/article/government-cameras-hidden-private-property-welcome-open-fields



    I wouldn't think they would go to all the trouble of putting cameras on your property and checking them ,  unless they had been told or knew the person was guilty of a violation,  and in the article he says his son and buddy's had been caught hunting a baited field,    they aren't just going to randomly put out cameras,, requires man hours and equipment .


----------



## revans4661

I agree.  There were prior convictions on the 2 properties in question. I just thought it was interesting that they have the right to put cameras on your land without probable cause. I certainly don't have anything to hide, but the idea that I could be under constant video surveillance having done nothing wrong is a little unsettling. I'm pretty sure the man can't put cameras up in and around my residence even if I have a prior conviction. 
I know, if you're not doing anything wrong then nothing to worry about. But just another way for big brother to keep tabs on us.


----------



## transfixer

revans4661 said:


> I agree.  There were prior convictions on the 2 properties in question. I just thought it was interesting that they have the right to put cameras on your land without probable cause. I certainly don't have anything to hide, but the idea that I could be under constant video surveillance having done nothing wrong is a little unsettling. I'm pretty sure the man can't put cameras up in and around my residence even if I have a prior conviction.
> I know, if you're not doing anything wrong then nothing to worry about. But just another way for big brother to keep tabs on us.



   I'd be willing to bet most DA's would be reluctant to try a case where evidence was gathered by a camera placed without proper paperwork and warrants,  at least state and local DA's anyway,  Federal guys are a different matter,   I still think there would have to be a reason for them to go to the trouble,  chances are that article doesn't tell the whole story,  I know the Feds can stretch the limit of their authority sometimes,  they've proven that,   

    Until if an when they make certain weapons illegal for us to have,  I'm not in danger of drawing their attention,,,   lol


----------



## Arrow3

Gonna pick up some batteries this weekend and get these going


----------



## Todd E

You will like them @Arrow3 
I finally had a deer show up in SGA. My worries are over.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Gonna pick up some batteries this weekend and get these going
> 
> View attachment 1032977


Got 2 that should arrive today.


----------



## Arrow3

So far super impressed with the picture quality of the reveal cam but I am having a few bug issues.  Might be the sd card. They recommend a class 10 card and all I had was the regular class 4 ones here . Just ordered a couple of the 10s on Amazon.


----------



## Arrow3




----------



## Todd E

I have no idea what class I put in mine @Arrow3 
I just stuck one in it. LoL. 

What were your bugs?


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> I have no idea what class I put in mine @Arrow3
> I just stuck one in it. LoL.
> 
> What were your bugs?


As long as i keep my camera on no delay it works fine but once I set a delay it doesn't want to take a picture.  It's more then likely me and not the camera. It took me a little bit to work the bugs out of my SPYPOINTs too.


----------



## Todd E

Changing delay by app or menu of actual cam?


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> Changing delay by app or menu of actual cam?


both


----------



## transfixer

I have a spot that I haven't hunted in 7 or 8 years on our lease,  we cleared a few trails a couple weeks ago that will let us get into about 15 or 20 acres that has really grown up in the last few years,  with a lot of underbrush. 

   I thought I would build a box stand, and put it in a spot I picked out, about 100yds off a creek, lots of sign, both deer and hog,    until I checked lumber prices at Home Depot !    I won't be building a box stand I don't think ,,  looks like I'll be buying another blind ,,   lumber prices are ridiculous right now !


----------



## jbird1

transfixer said:


> I have a spot that I haven't hunted in 7 or 8 years on our lease,  we cleared a few trails a couple weeks ago that will let us get into about 15 or 20 acres that has really grown up in the last few years,  with a lot of underbrush.
> 
> I thought I would build a box stand, and put it in a spot I picked out, about 100yds off a creek, lots of sign, both deer and hog,    until I checked lumber prices at Home Depot !    I won't be building a box stand I don't think ,,  looks like I'll be buying another blind ,,   lumber prices are ridiculous right now !



Get you a turkey lounger...best deer stand I ever owned! ha


----------



## transfixer

jbird1 said:


> Get you a turkey lounger...best deer stand I ever owned! ha



   I'll probably get one of those !  I like the way they look ,  not sure I want to use it in the spot I'm talking about though,  its a "snakey" looking area with lots of underbrush on the ground,,  but I've got a few other places it would work great at !


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Catching up here, had a Reveal show up couple of days ago.  It running in my backyard now.  I am impressed with the picture quality, very good.  I am not as impressed with the App itself and fact the camera only checks in once a day.  I like the Spypoint App much better, HOWEVER given the Picture quality differences, the Reveal is really nice.  Sorta puts you in a tough spot, I have 3 Spypoints working flawlessly, but the pictures are not as clear. No reason to not use them, but it appears as I buy more cellular, the Reveal wins out.  I am hoping that Tactacam can keep up with demand and make sure their quality of service doesnt go down due to populatity.  I saw this with Spypoint when they released the Link Micro for 99.00 and everybody went out and purchased them and bombarded their processes.   Time will tell.  I was not aware of Lumber price increases Transfixer, I am in need of building a porch addition on my camper, so hate to hear it may cost more than I expected.  We start having work days at my clubs next weekend, it is getting close.


----------



## Arrow3

Yes lumber is through the roof! A buddy of mine who is building a house has put it on hold. Said it was gonna cost him 3 times more if he built it now.


----------



## transfixer

I didn't check prices on everything I was going to need,  but 10ft 4x4's pressure treated were $21 and change at my local Home Depot,  and plain old 2 x 4's 8ft long were $4.95 ,,     plywood prices were about double what they used to be


----------



## jbird1

transfixer said:


> I'll probably get one of those !  I like the way they look ,  not sure I want to use it in the spot I'm talking about though,  its a "snakey" looking area with lots of underbrush on the ground,,  but I've got a few other places it would work great at !




Out of curiosity I checked and Cabela's no longer sells the one I use which was called the "Gobbler Lounger."  It was relatively cheap.  I guess it was a casualty with the Bass Pro merger.  They sure are convenient and can't beat the mobility.  I like the idea of accessing a new "thick" area that has been lightly hunted....keep us posted!


----------



## Arrow3

Deal here while supplies ...


Mossy Oak Break-Up Country Men's Insulated Bomber Jacket

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mossy-Oak-Break-Up-Country-Men-s-Insulated-Bomber-Jacket/745058746


----------



## transfixer

Arrow3 said:


> Deal here while supplies ...
> 
> 
> Mossy Oak Break-Up Country Men's Insulated Bomber Jacket
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mossy-Oak-Break-Up-Country-Men-s-Insulated-Bomber-Jacket/745058746



  I think thats the same jacket I have,  I bought it at Walmart about 4yrs ago,  before I quit shopping there,  Its warm and has held up good,  although I only use it when its really cold and I'm hunting,  otherwise it stays in my camper

 I think I paid about $35 give or take for it then


----------



## Triple C

That's about giving it away right there.  i have enough jackets to last me 2 lifetimes.  Not sure how I ended up with so many.


----------



## transfixer

I got one of those Tacticam Reveal cameras coming friday,  everybody bragging on them enticed me to buy one,  but I think I'm going to use it as a security camera here at home,  I can aim it at my driveway and door to the house,  so if someone comes while I'm gone I'll know it and see whether they are supposed to be here or not,  I don't like being 2 1/2 hrs away in Oglethorpe county and no one here guarding the place,  if I get a picture of some riff raff I can at least call my nearest neighbor/and or the sheriff's dept . 

   If it works out well I will probably buy one for the woods,  I still think I'd be aggravated if I get a pic of a big buck or hog when I'm at work,  the hogs on our place seem to know when I'm there , they sure been avoiding me,   when its Todd they should be worried about !   I'm a harmless amateur compared to him !


----------



## Triple C

transfixer said:


> I got one of those Tacticam Reveal cameras coming friday,  everybody bragging on them enticed me to buy one,  but I think I'm going to use it as a security camera here at home,  I can aim it at my driveway and door to the house,  so if someone comes while I'm gone I'll know it and see whether they are supposed to be here or not,  I don't like being 2 1/2 hrs away in Oglethorpe county and no one here guarding the place,  if I get a picture of some riff raff I can at least call my nearest neighbor/and or the sheriff's dept .
> 
> If it works out well I will probably buy one for the woods,  I still think I'd be aggravated if I get a pic of a big buck or hog when I'm at work,  the hogs on our place seem to know when I'm there , they sure been avoiding me,   when its Todd they should be worried about !   I'm a harmless amateur compared to him !


Most of us not willing to put the boot leather on the ground in hot, humid, summer months like Todd.  Pretty sure if the apocalypse came I'd wanna be in Todd's foxhole.  A country boy can survive!!!


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> Most of us not willing to put the boot leather on the ground in hot, humid, summer months like Todd.  Pretty sure if the apocalypse came I'd wanna be in Todd's foxhole.  A country boy can survive!!!



  Yep,  last time I was at the lease working all day,  as I was leaving for home,  he was in the woods going after em


----------



## Arrow3

Todd is a hog's worst nightmare


----------



## Todd E

Transfixer, you will like the Reveal so much that you will have one in OC before long. Mine is 2.5 hours away, yet a valuable tool. I honestly want 3 more right now. 

As to the other topic, I know not what yall speak of. 
It's 11pm. I just walked in the door.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I will be in OC this weekend, got our yearly workday at SC club.  The loggers have moved off the property, opened it up in a large section, just thinning for most part.  Bushhogging, road trimming, tree stand checking and making sure they are safe, removing wasp nests from box stands, all the normal work day stuff.  Will be worn out Saturday evening I imagine.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Buford_Dawg said:


> I will be in OC this weekend, got our yearly workday at SC club.  The loggers have moved off the property, opened it up in a large section, just thinning for most part.  Bushhogging, road trimming, tree stand checking and making sure they are safe, removing wasp nests from box stands, all the normal work day stuff.  Will be worn out Saturday evening I imagine.



Same here. We will be down on our OC property Sunday bushogging, planting food plots, checking and moving stands, etc. Also plan to check the cameras while we are there. Haven't got any shooters yet on camera this summer yet so I am hopeful we will this go around and I will have some to post here. This will be the last time we are down there before bow season opens up on the 12th to give them time to settle down before we start hunting.


----------



## Triple C

Hope to be setting a bunch of stands this weekend.


----------



## Arrow3

OC is soaking wet so yall plan accordingly ?


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> OC is soaking wet so yall plan accordingly ?


Mowed our largest field this past saturday and shouldn't have.  If I didn't have 4WD tractor I would have stuck it on flat ground.  Ain't nothing getting in the fields this weekend in terms of planting or prepping to plant.  But...time for the annual clean out of shop, setting of stands and splitting firewood.


----------



## Todd E

Triple C said:


> Most of us not willing to put the boot leather on the ground in hot, humid, summer months like Todd.  Pretty sure if the apocalypse came I'd wanna be in Todd's foxhole.  A country boy can survive!!!



I hunt hogs in shorts and snake boots all the time. 
I don't know what was different this eve, but some no see um tore me up on my legs and arms while I was standing there. I was miserable trying to stand there.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Dang Todd, hate those things.  We had a good day working at our SC club, I think we got everything accomplished.  Food plots going in the ground in about 3 weeks is what we decided.  It is getting closer.


----------



## bigblocktransam

Anyone recognize these? Right at hwy 22, and thaxton.


----------



## Todd E

Not right off hand. Dont know anybody with a cart. 

Anything missing? Anything damaged? 

My best luck of determining ids has been by posting on county FB pages.


----------



## bigblocktransam

I believe they got lost but who knows. Nothing appears to be lost.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> I hunt hogs in shorts and snake boots all the time.
> I don't know what was different this eve, but some no see um tore me up on my legs and arms while I was standing there. I was miserable trying to stand there. View attachment 1036049View attachment 1036050


Holy cow!  Older i get the more I wear pants.


----------



## Todd E

Man o pause is ruff at 50, Trip C. I gotta wear shorts. I sweat profusely.


----------



## transfixer

I was wearing jeans and snake boots  working at camp today,  after the first hour I wished I'd at least worn some thin material pants,  the no seeums are definitely active around there,   a new spot I'm going to hunt is about 50,60 yds off of a creek, looks like a jungle around there,  mosquito heaven,  and the humidity is so thick feels like you could cut it with a knife,  "supposedly"  we are supposed to have a little cooler weather by opening day,  highs around 80,  lows at night 63-65,  we'll see if they're right or not


----------



## transfixer

bigblocktransam said:


> I believe they got lost but who knows. Nothing appears to be lost.



that cart should be fairly easy to recognize,  with those wheels and no top on it,  someone in that area will know whose it is .


----------



## Triple C

Well boys...We’ve never planted this early but with all of the moisture in the ground we rolled the dice and planted about 1/2 of our plots this past weekend.  Used Oglethorpe Feed n Seed mix of wheat, oats and winter peas and added Pennington Trophy radish to the mix.  Sprayed the other plots with gly to kill everything and will hold off on planting them until late September.




Also set a couple of trad bow ladder stands.  These are only 10 feet to the seat so finding a tree with plenty of cover in the right spot is a bit of a challenge.  I did a review in the traditional archery section if you want to read my comments.


2 weeks and counting.  Extended forecast looking good!


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Planted our main food plot down in OC yesterday (wheat,oats, peas mix) and got a good rain on it last night. Planning to plant the smaller plots on opening weekend of bow season along with overseeding the long stretch of the main plot with another mix with clover in it. Trail camera check resulted in no real shooter bucks... however that doesn't mean they aren't there! Hoping the cooler weather holds for that weekend, if so it should have them on their feet!


----------



## Arrow3

I sure hope the cooler weather holds out for you guys who planted those cereal grains this past weekend.  Ive been burned before and had to replant. Ive gotten to where I wait till October to plant mine these day.  Best of luck with them!


----------



## Todd E

Arrow3 said:


> I sure hope the cooler weather holds out for you guys who planted those cereal grains this past weekend.  Ive been burned before and had to replant. Ive gotten to where I wait till October to plant mine these day.  Best of luck with them!



We don't plant until at least 10/15 either. I did plant some summer stuff 2 weeks ago for kim.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Arrow3 said:


> I sure hope the cooler weather holds out for you guys who planted those cereal grains this past weekend.  Ive been burned before and had to replant. Ive gotten to where I wait till October to plant mine these day.  Best of luck with them!



Yeah I don't like to plant this early but when you have to run 1 hour here and 1 hour there to barrow a trailer & tractor it is what it is. I had to mow off a dove field at a buddies place for this Saturday so it's just convenient to go ahead and plant and hope for the best. Hopefully we'll get rain and cooler temps after this week.


----------



## Triple C

You boys are spot on with the risk in planting so early.  Definitely rolling the dice with the odds not in my favor.  With that said, I've gotten burned with drought in 2016 and again last year from mid September thru October and pretty much lost what I planted in early Oct.

With so much moisture in the ground, and decent rain in forecast, I decided to roll the dice when I knew I would get germination.  Add 3 lbs of Pennington Trophy radish per acre to the wheat/oat/winter pea mix in an attempt to give them at least 60 days of growth before first frost.

  If I had a do-over, I would also have added 50 lbs of IC peas to the mix as they would be prime on the opener in 2 weeks.  That would have been a good mix - wheat, oats, austrian winter peas, radish and I/C peas.

Stay tuned...I'll post pics as the plots progress.


----------



## transfixer

I almost forgot to mention what I witnessed this past weekend when at the club in OC,  I was coming back to camp from the lower end of our property and flushed a covey of quail that were in the pines close to one of our roads,  they flew across the road and lit back down , I watched them scurrying around,  probably about 15 to 20 of them most of them looked immature, not yet adults,    I was surprised and glad to see them !    We used to have a good many on that lease 30-40 yrs ago,  but then they disappeared,    I saw about a half dozen really small chicks last summer when cruising our inner roads,  and thought that was just a fluke,   but evidently they are breeding and surviving ,   we still have yotes around,  but don't seem to have as many as we used to ,    not sure where the quail originated from ?   but glad to see them none the less !


----------



## Todd E

Didn't draw a gator tag. Didn't draw park hunt. Did draw first Flint River hunt. Do not have a single mature buck found on my local spots. Do have one mature dink in SGA. I'm by no means excited about deer season. 

Where's dem pigz?


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> Didn't draw a gator tag. Didn't draw park hunt. Did draw first Flint River hunt. Do not have a single mature buck found on my local spots. Do have one mature dink in SGA. I'm by no means excited about deer season.
> 
> Where's dem pigz?


You've killed most of them ?


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Didn't draw a gator tag. Didn't draw park hunt. Did draw first Flint River hunt. Do not have a single mature buck found on my local spots. Do have one mature dink in SGA. I'm by no means excited about deer season.
> 
> Where's dem pigz?



Ahhhh...the joy of hunting in the piedmont of GA.  Deer everywhere but anything other than a youngster buck is hard to come by.  

At least we have pigz!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd E said:


> Didn't draw a gator tag. Didn't draw park hunt. Did draw first Flint River hunt. Do not have a single mature buck found on my local spots. Do have one mature dink in SGA. I'm by no means excited about deer season.
> 
> Where's dem pigz?


Guess we will have to shoot Dinks at BCR   Seriously, tough to find a shooter buck in OC right now for me too.


----------



## Arrow3

Any of yall shooting doves tomorrow? Good luck if you do. My shoot got canceled due to a death in the family of the landowner. We will shoot it Sunday instead.  

I may go catch some more catfish ?


----------



## Todd E

Catfish beware. A3 is on the loose again.


----------



## Arrow3

Took my jon boat up the river last week and caught mostly good eating size flatheads


----------



## Arrow3

Dnr Officer Captain Stan Elrod was hit by a drunk driver and killed yesterday in Madison County.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

No doves for me today, took yesterday off and meet my youngest son at one of our clubs and worked hard for about 4 hours, back to camp and spent the evening relaxing with several guys in camp, then back to work at another club this AM for about 4 hours.  Pretty much done on 2 of the 3 places I hunt, the 3rd place will get bushogged in the next few weeks and stands checked for safety.  Then all time spent towards sitting in a tree, need some cold weather.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> Dnr Officer Captain Stan Elrod was hit by a drunk driver and killed yesterday in Madison County.


Goodness, hate to hear that... Just never know.


----------



## Arrow3

I've had this deer behind my house for 4 or 5 years. Never sheds its rack. I was convinced it was an antlered doe and low and behold I got a pic of it standing on its back legs. Definitely a antlered doe


----------



## Hughy

Got a call this evening for a last minute dove shoot at a buddy’s. Not a bad shoot to have started at 6:30 and not to mention I shot less than 1 box of shells  
Also came across a shed that somehow stayed out of a tractor tire and hay baler. 

Is anybody else excited that hunting season is finally here, or is it just me?
Next Saturday can’t get here quick enough!!


----------



## Triple C

The Ms and I are in Hilton Head with grandkids and part of the crew. Got this pic from Brooks late yesterday when they were finishing up planting the bean field.  Threw a smorgasbord in this plot.  Sprayed plot with gly last Saturday and did a one pass plant into it yesterday.  So much easier to plant after being sprayed.

Earliest we’ve ever planted.  Swore I would never plant until October but made a liar out of myself this year.  They ended up splitting firewood for the winter.  Least they could do while we down here entertaining the crew.


----------



## Arrow3

Me and Hughy killed a few doves yesterday afternoon at a friend's field.  Great food , friends, and fellowship was had by all. 


(These were not just his and my doves ) ?


----------



## transfixer

I hope I'm not speaking too soon,  or going to jinx us,  but it appears our not shooting any does off our lease for the last few years is starting to show results,  I've got a good many deer on camera so far this year,  although no shooters have shown up , we've got quite a few that could be respectable in another year or two.  We plan on continuing to leave does alone on our lease,  even though we know our adjoining club likely won't do the same,  trying to keep plenty of corn and other attractants out for them so they don't have to venture far , and we have plenty of browse that has grown up in our thinned pines this year . 

   Here's hoping for a good year !   I don't really care whether I pull the trigger on one or not ,  I just enjoy seeing them while I'm enjoying the outdoors ! 

  I'll be heading back to OC friday midday,  I just wish the weather would stay like it was this past weekend,  but it appears the humidity will be back by then .


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Trans, we worked a good 4 hours at BCR Saturday AM, got all our stands ready to hunt, seen a few deer as we went around the property, hopefully you are right the deer are making a comeback around there.  Our neighbors to the north, the ones right across from your gate were bush hogging and planting plots as well, everybody is getting ready it appears.  I left and headed home about noon time, so I wasn't around for the dove shooting, but heard from friends that there were some good hunts around Sandy Cross and Glades over the holiday weekend.  One day I am going to figure out how to get a invite


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Trans, we worked a good 4 hours at BCR Saturday AM, got all our stands ready to hunt, seen a few deer as we went around the property, hopefully you are right the deer are making a comeback around there.  Our neighbors to the north, the ones right across from your gate were bush hogging and planting plots as well, everybody is getting ready it appears.  I left and headed home about noon time, so I wasn't around for the dove shooting, but heard from friends that there were some good hunts around Sandy Cross and Glades over the holiday weekend.  One day I am going to figure out how to get a invite



      Everyone seems to be more active this year in getting ready for the season,  the guys that hunt adjacent to us inside the gate have been very active over there this year,  I met a couple of them who've only been in the club a couple years,  but are kinda assuming the lead over there,  seem to be good folks,  

    I used to love Dove hunting in my teens and early 20's,  my Dad and I would go all over the state to various hunts we heard about,  then it got to where it was pretty expensive for opening day,  and too crowded on some we went to ,  so we just quit going,   haven't Dove hunted in a very long time, if you find a good hunt that needs another shooter let me know !


----------



## Hughy

I was bush hogging some strips in my millet yesterday when I caught this big rascal trying to slip away. I’ve probably killed 10 copperheads on the farm in the last few years but never one this big. He was a touch over 44” long but his girth was what was so impressive. From what I found on the internet the average size in Georgia is between 29”-36”. Definitely not the kind of “trophy” I want to have roaming around on my place.


----------



## transfixer

That is a big un !   I'm glad my snake boots are comfortable,  I wear them all the time when I'm in OC at the club,   at least until it gets really cold.


----------



## Triple C

Holy Cow!  That's a monster copperhead.  In 10 years, we've ran across 1 copperhead, 0 moccasins and 0 timber rattlers.  And we're down there a lot.  I don't understand why we haven't seen more but glad we haven't.

Glad you weren't slipping into a stand with that thing laying in the trail.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Holy Cow!  That's a monster copperhead.  In 10 years, we've ran across 1 copperhead, 0 moccasins and 0 timber rattlers.  And we're down there a lot.  I don't understand why we haven't seen more but glad we haven't.
> 
> Glad you weren't slipping into a stand with that thing laying in the trail.


You more then likely won't ever see a rattlesnake on your place and you'll never see a cottonmouth this far north.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Dang....  Hate to see that anytime.  Thats definitely grown one.  In my 40+ years of hunting OC, I have seen and killed 3 copperheads, 0 rattlesnakes and have let countless black snakes crawl.  The last 2 times I have been down, I have had to relocate black snakes from my camp area and the neighbors front porch.  I bet some of you remember several years back the gentlemen who passed due to a rattlesnake bite on opening weekend, hated to hear that.  I think that was in the Sandy Cross area or close.  So, they are around, be careful.


----------



## Big_Red

While not new to the forum, I'm new to Oglethorpe. After seeing Triple C's slice of heaven out there I knew one day it would happen for me.  

I'm now a proud owner of a tract outside of Maxeys. Looking forward to learning land management and more about hunting. 

In regards to snakes, a forester from GFC told me today Maxeys is known for snakes. I sure hope not but always wear my knee high snake boots in warm weather!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Welcome Big Red, great group here, please post often   Things will really kick up here shortly with deer season about to start.


----------



## Todd E

Welcome BR. There are some fine folks in this thread. Strsight up great guys.


----------



## Steven037

Welcome Big Red. Best thread on the forum and a bunch of great guys.


----------



## Steven037

That’s a big dang copperhead. No thanks.


----------



## Triple C

Great to see you in here BR!  Best thread on the forum!  And even more, congrats on now being an OC property owner. I feel more at home in OC than I do in ATL. Great bunch of guys in here.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Welcome BR! Glad to have you join us!


----------



## Big_Red

Thanks Triple C. You are my inspiration and mentor. 

Having work done by the OC forestry folks Friday and can't wait!  Food plots first year is awesome.


----------



## Arrow3

Welcome Big Red. Maxeys is a hot zone for Rattlesnakes so be careful.  Im good friends with the Cabaniss' who own the big dairy in Maxeys. They kill plenty of rattlers every year. 

BD .... id like to hear more about the Rattlesnake from Sandy Cross. Ive never seen one on this side of the county.  I was thinking that the guy got bit down by the Vineyard area. I was also thinking it was a copperhead but I may be wrong.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Brandon, happened in Oct 2009 and was south of 78 HWY, for some reason thought it was between 78 and SC.  There were several discussions about it here on Woodys.  Here is one of them and provides full details - https://forum.gon.com/threads/snake-bite.423252/page-2

A Winder man died Saturday morning after a rattlesnake bit him while he was hunting in Oglethorpe County with his grandson.

Dick Rupert, 68, got bitten in the calf at about 7:30 a.m. by a small rattlesnake in the woods off Thaxton Wynne Road south of U.S. Highway 78, Oglethorpe County Coroner James Mathews said.


----------



## Triple C

Big_Red said:


> Thanks Triple C. You are my inspiration and mentor.
> 
> Having work done by the OC forestry folks Friday and can't wait!  Food plots first year is awesome.


Post up some before and after pics of what they get accomplished tomorrow.  Got a feeling with the D5 dozer they gonna make you proud.  Other guys might wanna use em to clear logging decks, disc and improve interior roads.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> Brandon, happened in Oct 2009 and was south of 78 HWY, for some reason thought it was between 78 and SC.  There were several discussions about it here on Woodys.  Here is one of them and provides full details - https://forum.gon.com/threads/snake-bite.423252/page-2
> 
> A Winder man died Saturday morning after a rattlesnake bit him while he was hunting in Oglethorpe County with his grandson.
> 
> Dick Rupert, 68, got bitten in the calf at about 7:30 a.m. by a small rattlesnake in the woods off Thaxton Wynne Road south of U.S. Highway 78, Oglethorpe County Coroner James Mathews said.


Yeah that's the one I was thinking about. Down at the Vineyard. I don't know why I was thinking it was a copperhead.  Not saying there isn't a rattlesnake around sandy cross , i just haven't ever heard of or seen one.


----------



## Big_Red

Here is my response to Triple C avatar pic and before of the loading decks.


----------



## Triple C

B_R - Can already visualize a fire-pit in the 2nd n 3rd pics.  Along with a couple of fingers of Bulleit Bourbon.  Look forward to seeing what that dozer gets done today!


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> You more then likely won't ever see a rattlesnake on your place and you'll never see a cottonmouth this far north.



Any thoughts on why no one seems to run across timber rattlers north of 78?  Son sees em fairly regularly in Oconee County.  As for the water moccasins, I was visiting my cousins place in Hancock County a few years back and as we were passing by a small pond a moccasin was drifting across the top of the pond.  I figured the wetlands on my place would be covered up in em.  To your point that we're too far north, I've set on the edge of a weedy beaver pond for hours over the years watching for one and never seen one.  But I still wouldn't want wade into that thing.


----------



## Hughy

Got in the stand this afternoon at 3:00.  Got out of the stand at a little after 4:00, due to a severe thunderstorm, with no intentions on going back. Luckily I changed my mind and eased back in around 6:00. At 7:15 it all came together. I’ve been watching this guy all summer.  He’s been showing up an hour before dark almost everyday for weeks. Shot him at 10 yards quartering away.  I caught one lung and center punched the heart.  He ran about 75 yards with a Ray Charles blood trail. 
He’s one of two bucks that’s still holding on to their velvet. He injured it almost 3 weeks ago at the end of his beam. I got him in the freezer as soon as I could get some pictures and cape him out. Praying the velvet can be preserved so to have it on the mount.
Big thanks to Arrow3 and ToddE for hanging out and helping with pictures and skinning.
Good luck to you guys. Looking forward to seeing and reading about everyone’s success this season.


----------



## fredw

Nice buck Hughy!


----------



## Todd E

Congratulations @Hughy He is one beautiful buck.  Wonderful seeing the fruits of your labor.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Terrific buck Hughy, congrats!


----------



## transfixer

Definitely an awesome beast !   Congrats!


----------



## Jtmiller

Straight Stud there. Congatulations on a fine one.


----------



## Arrow3

Great buck my friend. Happy that me and Todd were there to share it with you. I knew that bucks days were numbered !!


----------



## Todd E

Had the pleasure to drive into transfixers camp and meet he and a member. Enjoy the specialty meats T. Enjoyed the visit.


----------



## Triple C

One beautiful buck Hughy!  And to get it done the first afternoon of the season and still in velvet is just something more special!  Congrats!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Heck of a buck!! Congrats!


----------



## Steven037

Heck of a buck. Congrats. Hope to see some more posted here soon.


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Had the pleasure to drive into transfixers camp and meet he and a member. Enjoy the specialty meats T. Enjoyed the visit.



  Likewise !    you're welcome anytime !   plan on cooking up some of that this weekend,  if not before !


----------



## Todd E

transfixer said:


> Likewise !    you're welcome anytime !   plan on cooking up some of that this weekend,  if not before !



One taste and you will become a fellow Shed Head. LoL.
@Arrow3 and @Hughy can attest to how good its gonna be. LoL


----------



## Arrow3

Todd definitely turned me onto them. I hope to give them some business this year.


----------



## jbird1

Awesome Buck!....I love it when a plan comes together!!


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> One taste and you will become a fellow Shed Head. LoL.
> @Arrow3 and @Hughy can attest to how good its gonna be. LoL


Somebody enlighten me on this meal/food you guys are referring to.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> Somebody enlighten me on this meal/food you guys are referring to.



    The pork that Todd has had  " The Meat Shed "   to process for him ,  and I think he's had them do venison as well


----------



## Todd E

@Triple C  I take my game to The Meat Shed game processing in Eatonton. He makes all kinds of specialty stuff. Not cheap, but worth it for me. 

Sausages bulk or breakfast....jalapeno cheese, maple, mild, etc

Brats.....regular, mango habanero, trinity(hot), apple cinamon,, and others

Meatloaf
GATA burger.....which I love.
Cube steak that cuts with a fork.
Ground that is so clean. Pure red meat. He won't add fat unless you ask. 

He also has a specialty store near The Pyramid where you can buy steaks, stuffed chops, pinwheels, etc. Even Wygaiu(sp).

IMHO best processor there is and only place I go.
These local processors are....... well, I just won't use them.


----------



## Hughy

You won’t be sorry!

This is a couple years old. Prices may have changed but this should give you an idea of his variety. 
I haven’t tried everything but my favorites so far are jalapeño cheddar bulk sausage and meat loaf.


----------



## Big_Red

Heck of a buck Hughy!  Love the velvet.


----------



## Arrow3

Mighty fine. Browned some jalapeno cheddar wild hog sausage that I got from @Todd E and scrambled a couple eggs with it. Good stuff.  @Hughy I see ? you drooling ?


----------



## Todd E




----------



## transfixer

According to the weather radar I've been looking at it appears OC is gonna be water logged by this weekend ?    I know we are here in West Ga,   heavy rain is gone, but its still raining lightly.  Just wondering how bad it is over there ?


----------



## fredw

We had Georgia Forestry scheduled to plow our plots tomorrow.  Needless to say that was rescheduled!


----------



## Hughy

transfixer said:


> According to the weather radar I've been looking at it appears OC is gonna be water logged by this weekend ?    I know we are here in West Ga,   heavy rain is gone, but its still raining lightly.  Just wondering how bad it is over there ?



It’s rained so much in the last 12 hours all my food plot seed I planted Monday evening is probably about to make it to yall’s lease very soon.


----------



## revans4661

Hughy said:


> Got in the stand this afternoon at 3:00.  Got out of the stand at a little after 4:00, due to a severe thunderstorm, with no intentions on going back. Luckily I changed my mind and eased back in around 6:00. At 7:15 it all came together. I’ve been watching this guy all summer.  He’s been showing up an hour before dark almost everyday for weeks. Shot him at 10 yards quartering away.  I caught one lung and center punched the heart.  He ran about 75 yards with a Ray Charles blood trail.
> He’s one of two bucks that’s still holding on to their velvet. He injured it almost 3 weeks ago at the end of his beam. I got him in the freezer as soon as I could get some pictures and cape him out. Praying the velvet can be preserved so to have it on the mount.
> Big thanks to Arrow3 and ToddE for hanging out and helping with pictures and skinning.
> Good luck to you guys. Looking forward to seeing and reading about everyone’s success this season.View attachment 1038422


Awesome buck. Congrats


----------



## Todd E

@transfixer There is no way I would miss hunting this weekend. It should be RIPE. I'm gonna take a cruise after work. Will let you know how bad it is.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> @transfixer There is no way I would miss hunting this weekend. It should be RIPE. I'm gonna take a cruise after work. Will let you know how bad it is.


Rain could not have come at a better at my place.  Expecting to see green when I show up tomorrow.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Mighty fine. Browned some jalapeno cheddar wild hog sausage that I got from @Todd E and scrambled a couple eggs with it. Good stuff.  @Hughy I see ? you drooling ? View attachment 1039075


Brandon...I'd eat myself sick brother.  That looks fantastic!


----------



## Todd E

@Triple C  just wait. LoL He also does straps and loins whole, covered in back strap magic, and then vacuum sealed. Just unthaw and straight on coals.
It will make your tongue slap your eyeballs.
But, you have to ask for the marinade. He does sell it in bottles.


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> @transfixer There is no way I would miss hunting this weekend. It should be RIPE. I'm gonna take a cruise after work. Will let you know how bad it is.



  I know the weather is going to be great ,  but you saw how far back in there we are from BCR,  that road in from the gate gets real tricky when it rains this much,  I'll be there , but I may wait and come up Saturday morning, might give that road time to dry out a little,


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Yep, we pushed back our bushhogging and foodplotting to next weekend as well.  Going to camp and installing a new wood stove and piping saturday, so i will be down that way.  My cell cameras havent sent me a picture in 3 days, I guess deer movement has been slow at my 2 places.


----------



## Arrow3

INCREDIBLE hunt tonight in Oconee County. I know this is the Oglethorpe thread but yall are who I talk to ??.

I had 7 bucks within 25 yards of me at one time and never got busted . Passed on 2 bucks bigger then my best bow kill buck at 22 yards. 

The deer I call tank top was postured up on by the big cowhorn spike and he immediately regretted it. Tank top slung him around like a toy and then snort weezed at him twice. 

I then watched tank top make a scrape,  rake his horns, and then pee on his hocks. 

He also grunted a few times while walking around. 

You would have thought it was late October by the way they were acting.  Fun stuff!!


----------



## Arrow3

Here is Tank Top. He would be my best bow kill ever but I just decided I want him to have a chance at getting bigger . I don't much want to burn a tag on a 110 inch deer right now. 

The other pic is the deer i call Loki.... He's who got his butt whooped ?


----------



## Todd E

Thats a cool hunt. They acted the same way for me last year on opening week in SGA.


----------



## Hughy

Would have been cool to have on video. 

These next few days should be money!!
Good luck to y’all.


----------



## Arrow3

This is why I let Tank Top walk on Friday. It all worked out yesterday.


----------



## Duff

Dad gum Brandon!!! That’s a stud!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Todd E

Gorgeous buck, Brandon. Your efforts paid off. Way to dig in and commit to hunting just him and in doing so.......killing him.


----------



## Triple C

Dad Gum!!!  Brandon, that is a stud of a buck.  Hat's off brother on sealing the deal on a gorgeous buck!  Give us a play by play leading up to the shot.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Absolute monsta Brandon!! Congrats brother!


----------



## Steven037

Way to go Brandon. That’s a stud.


----------



## transfixer

Congrats !   Definitely a Hoss !


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Nice one Brandon, rewards for being patient


----------



## Hughy

I hear ya bud!!
I knew it was going to happen sooner or later.


----------



## revans4661

Saw this in the Madison county forum. 

Those folks down in Oglethorpe have a great thread every year. I am going to try and post what I am seeing in Madison County a little more often. Please join me! I got to go this past weekend. I saw several deer, even got to watch two little bucks spar with each other. I saw some hawks, ducks a Great Blue Heron and a coyote. I hunt with a Traditional longbow, so my range is 20 yards and in, so I didn't have any shots. The weather was great and the animals are there. I think it may be a very good year.


----------



## revans4661

Arrow3 said:


> This is why I let Tank Top walk on Friday. It all worked out yesterday.  View attachment 1039670View attachment 1039671


Stud . Congrats!


----------



## Triple C

revans4661 said:


> Saw this in the Madison county forum.
> 
> Those folks down in Oglethorpe have a great thread every year. I am going to try and post what I am seeing in Madison County a little more often. Please join me! I got to go this past weekend. I saw several deer, even got to watch two little bucks spar with each other. I saw some hawks, ducks a Great Blue Heron and a coyote. I hunt with a Traditional longbow, so my range is 20 yards and in, so I didn't have any shots. The weather was great and the animals are there. I think it may be a very good year.


We are blessed to have so many folks that live/hunt in OC to post in the OC thread.  To me the underpinning is the input from the locals that really add to the thread.  A lot of us guys that either own or lease property in OC but don't live there feel like we're more connected to OC than our resident counties.  Had the opportunity to finally meet n greet Todd E last weekend.  He gave me some of his sausage from the Meat Shed. Can't wait to try it.

Yet to meet Brandon but that's gonna happen as well as a number of the regular posters on here.  1st thread I come to when checking in is the OC thread.

Big Red...a good friend for many years just bought him a tract down in Maxey's.  Already started improving the property.  Looking forward to seeing his progress in the coming years and his posts!  Keep on keeping on guys!

One last thought...Always makes me feel good when I turn left on 77 heading north and see so many American flags flying in front of so many houses heading to the property.  I'm disappointed that I haven't put up a flag pole yet as I plan to every year but that is coming.


----------



## Arrow3

Stud killed in Madison County in the last few days....I don't know the guy but he killed a buck of a lifetime.  Congratulations to him


----------



## Todd E

I know I've mentioned to those I've met in person, yet it applies to all.  If you're down this way and need help....holler.  Flat tires, need help getting game out, whatever. Just ask. I'm not just gonna throw my number out for all to see.  Just send me a pm and it will ding to my email on phone.  We live here and we are good ol country folk.


----------



## Todd E

To yall buck killas......

I got me one tonight. On my plate. LoL

#deeritswhatsforsuppa
#foodie


----------



## Arrow3

Hughy and Blake scored my deer last night. Big thanks to them. I'm still on cloud 9!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

IMO, the best Forum on Woody's.  I have met a lot of great guys from this forum over the years.  Appreciate the opportunity to hang out here and talk OC with you all.  Brandon, way to kick us off this year with a tremendous buck, not a OC buck, but close enough and that Madison county buck is outstanding, not many like that around anywhere.  I wonder how close to OC it was, I heard it may have been killed close to the Broad river which puts it real close to OC, but that is rumor I saw.  Good luck this fall guys, I have two target bucks, not many shooters on my clubs at this point, but the rut will change that I hope.


----------



## Todd E

Great people. Great food. Great times, in God's Great Outdoors.  All three sooth the soul.


----------



## Arrow3

Good shooting Todd! It was fun this morning even though we didn't have many birds. It's not always about the kill.


----------



## bigblocktransam

What’s the Oglethorpe acorn crop looking like for y’all? I’m seeing very few that the squirrels and wind cut down, hard to judge. Deer movement relatively slow this weekend. Food sources extremely scattered. Persimmons hitting the ground untouched, couple trees loaded. Several places with muscadines being picked through some but deer not focused on it. Had a yearling buck in the food plot, he ate in some but moved over to natural browse. No buck activity. Starting really slow.


----------



## Todd E

A lot of acorns. Deer activity slow. 
But when you flip the coin and look at managed private property with higher densities.....it is looking great.


----------



## bigblocktransam

Yea we couldn’t manage lol. 100 acres don’t hold em long enough. We let em go they  seem to never come back. ?


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Great people. Great food. Great times, in God's Great Outdoors.  All three sooth the soul. View attachment 1040839View attachment 1040840View attachment 1040841


Great pics!  Love the portrait of hay bale with shells in the background.


----------



## Todd E

I am all about capturing the hunt with quality pix. 
@Triple C


----------



## Big_Red

Still got a ways to go, but at least had the Georgia Forestry out for plots and later had some recycled concrete spread at camp.


----------



## Todd E

Looking good, Big Red.


----------



## Triple C

Big_Red said:


> Still got a ways to go, but at least had the Georgia Forestry out for plots and later had some recycled concrete spread at camp.


Love the GFC folks.  Can't wait to see camp set up on your place.


----------



## AthensMarine

Arrow3 said:


> Hughy and Blake scored my deer last night. Big thanks to them. I'm still on cloud 9!
> View attachment 1040224View attachment 1040225



Looks like you're pretty good at killing bucks AND calling turkey!  
Congrats on that trophy!


----------



## Big_Red

And my first group of deer on camera... No feeders yet, just threw out some Buck Yum in front of a camera!


----------



## Triple C

Build it and they will come!  You have a blank cavass to work with.  Gonna be fun to watch you turn this into a deer oasis!  Imagine that freshly worked up loading dock full of oats, brassicas and clover with a feeder on the edge.  Few persimmon trees in the corners and off to the races.


----------



## Hughy

A limit of birds today to close out the first season!
Great time with my Dad, @Todd E and @Arrow3 at the farm.


----------



## Arrow3

That Hughy was shooting lights out. Fun hunt with you guys again. Thanks again for letting my dog pick up your birds since I can't hit any ??

Seriously,  fun times . Enjoyed it guys.


----------



## Arrow3

AthensMarine said:


> Looks like you're pretty good at killing bucks AND calling turkey!
> Congrats on that trophy!


Long time no see man. How have you been? ...and thank you!


----------



## Todd E

From killing P&Ys to wing shooting extraordinaire.....Ol' Boy can flat knock em down.
I flat out burnt up some powder for naught. Squeaked out 7 somehow. 

#memoryshot


----------



## Arrow3

I made the local paper  (my wife works there)??

Only the 2nd time in my life I've had a deer in there. The other time was when I killed my 13 pointer.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Will be down in OC tomorrow after work thru the weekend getting final prep for ML weekend.  These cool mornings should have us all fired up.  Sounds like a good bird hunt guys, lots of fun.  And Brandon that buck deserves to be in the OC paper


----------



## jbird1

Been away for a while...this joint is heating up!...must be that time..HA!

That's a gorgeous deer, Arrow....nice work!  

Welcome Big Red...looking forward to following the progress on your little slice of Heaven.  Keep us in the loop!


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Will be down in OC tomorrow after work thru the weekend getting final prep for ML weekend.  These cool mornings should have us all fired up.  Sounds like a good bird hunt guys, lots of fun.  And Brandon that buck deserves to be in the OC paper



   I agree !   on the weather and Brandon's Buck !     I'll be there this weekend,  couldn't get enthused the last couple weekends,    wish I could go today,,  as the moon table is saying today and tomorrow are prime days,   but unfortunately have to finish a job or two before I can leave.


----------



## Triple C

Guys...If I can get everything wrapped up today I will be sitting by the firepit bout dark thirty tonight watching the harvest moon come over the pines.  So looking forward to this weekend!  Several new trad bow stand sets in place over active food sources.


----------



## Todd E

The moon is currently beautiful. Better in the country vs an asphalt jungle.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> The moon is currently beautiful. Better in the country vs an asphalt jungle.


Well...Ain't gonna make it today.  Too much going on at the office. Guess my son will be enjoying the moonrise by himself at the farm tonite.

Gonna enjoy the moon rise listening to 18 wheelers roaring up and down I-75 here in Acworth.  But...2 more months and I'll be back at home bouncing between Oglethorpe and Oconee and leave the asphalt jungle behind.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Headed down to OC today after work, hopefully I will make it in time to hunt, if not I will be just setting up camp. Haven't been down there in several weeks so I am looking forward to checking cameras, checking for pre rut sign, and seeing how the food plots are coming along after all the rain. Excited about the hunt in the morning, hopefully they will be on their feet.


----------



## Big_Red

Big thanks to Triple C and his son today helping me at the property. We got the camper successfully installed and after what seems months of working on this deal, I have a place to stay the night!

Pics to come... and I got bucks fighting on camera!  This is my first game cameras so it’s exciting stuff.


----------



## Big_Red




----------



## Arrow3

Mighty fine looking set up


----------



## Todd E

I hear ya Big Red. You're hooked now. Get you some cell cams.


----------



## Todd E

The day has started with a pack to the East, West, and North. No wonder deer are scarce.  I have no use for a dadblame yote.


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> The day has started with a pack to the East, West, and North. No wonder deer are scarce.  I have no use for a dadblame yote.


Friday evening right at dark I could hear 3 different packs yapping from my porch. Scared my wife ?


----------



## Triple C

Same here guys on the yotes.  Hear em often.  2 weeks ago I was sitting in a tree hammock on the ground and had 3 come by but couldn't get drawn back on em.  Don't ever recall seeing more than one at a time.

Did manage to put a smack down on a 150 lbish boar yesterday bout lunch.  Was down in the bottoms looking for a tree to set a stand.  I bumped a few deer while looking.  When I turned around to walk back out a boar was rooting in the edge of a slew bout 20 yds from me.  Happened to have carried my recurve with me so I closed the distance to about 15 yds and blew an arrow into him.  Buried just short of the fletching.  He ran bout 15 yds and fell over in marshy muck and kept thrashing and grunting.  Left him where he laid.  Always carry a "pig arrow" in my quiver so i don't lose a good arrow.


----------



## Triple C

Big_Red said:


> View attachment 1042039View attachment 1042040


Glad to help brother!  Camp site's gonna be sweet when you have it all set up.  Give Brooks about 2 days with his equipment and he'll have your interior roads drivable and in fine shape.


----------



## Todd E

@Triple C  you're a hog killer. You're just shy about admitting it.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> @Triple C  you're a hog killer. You're just shy about admitting it.


Ha!  I will say that they are definitely the easiest animal to hunt with a trad bow as long as you can stay down wind of em.


----------



## Arrow3

Great job @Triple C  . 

I got my Sandy cross killin plot plowed up today. Now I just gotta wait till it's gonna rain to plant it.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Terrific weekend in OC, got alot done, foodplots, tree stand checks (gotta make sure straps are secure and stand is 100% safe), corn distribution, cameras put out in the woods, deer scouting, more shed work, it is done, we got our stove/piping installed.  *Ready to hunt now, all the chores are done, now its time to get in the woods and spend time in a tree.*  Nice Camper Big Red and AC, good deal on the pig.  I know some of you have been bow hunting, but we turning it up a notch starting next weekend with ML kicking off.  I gotta run to Western NC for a funeral Saturday midday, but otherwise I hope to spend good amounts of time in a tree.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Terrific weekend in OC, got alot done, foodplots, tree stand checks (gotta make sure straps are secure and stand is 100% safe), corn distribution, cameras put out in the woods, deer scouting, more shed work, it is done, we got our stove/piping installed.  *Ready to hunt now, all the chores are done, now its time to get in the woods and spend time in a tree.*  Nice Camper Big Red and AC, good deal on the pig.  I know some of you have been bow hunting, but we turning it up a notch starting next weekend with ML kicking off.  I gotta run to Western NC for a funeral Saturday midday, but otherwise I hope to spend good amounts of time in a tree.


Look forward to checking out the new shed and camp fire!  Bout as cool of a deer hunting camp as I've ever seen.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Hunted Friday evening and Saturday morning with no sightings while in the stand. Did see 3 does in the food plot walking in Friday though. My brother saw 2 Friday and 5 Saturday morning none presenting shots. Food plots look excellent with all the rain we have been getting combined with the cooler temps we have gotten. Still no good bucks on camera, however we found our first scrapes and a couple rubs. Really began to get pictures of good deer around the beginning of rifle season last year so Im not concerned. Have to be in a buddies wedding this weekend so the rifle opening weekend will be my next hunts down there. Attached some pics of the food plots.


----------



## Arrow3

We need to have a little get together this season somewhere. Grill some brats and dogs at lunch time and just kick back and shoot the breeze. Everyone bring a little something.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> We need to have a little get together this season somewhere. Grill some brats and dogs at lunch time and just kick back and shoot the breeze. Everyone bring a little something.


I'm all in and happy to host or happy to go to someone else's camp.  We can designate Todd as the chef for that day.  From what I hear...he has exceptional culinary skills.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> We need to have a little get together this season somewhere. Grill some brats and dogs at lunch time and just kick back and shoot the breeze. Everyone bring a little something.


I am all in for a OC get together.  We usually have a big fish fry at our camp opening weekend of gun season, but this year our retired fish catchers had major surgeries and their fish supply is low I hear .  Count me in if plans are made.  Looks like it gonna be a very wet ML opener this weekend, I have been dying to sit in a tree, but may not happen.


----------



## Arrow3

Dropped my buck off with Kevin Batson Taxidermy today and then rode down the road to my property where I killed him. The deer have LEFT. I know there's a few still around but for the most part the bucks have left the premises.  That's what happens when there is a void of does. I planted a small plot and made some mock scrapes.  Maybe a few new ones will cruise in looking around. I've never hunted a place so nice looking that had such a lack of does.


----------



## revans4661

Arrow3 said:


> We need to have a little get together this season somewhere. Grill some brats and dogs at lunch time and just kick back and shoot the breeze. Everyone bring a little something.


It would be great to put some faces behind the names! I'm in.


----------



## Andy12

Souhternhunter17 said:


> Hunted Friday evening and Saturday morning with no sightings while in the stand. Did see 3 does in the food plot walking in Friday though. My brother saw 2 Friday and 5 Saturday morning none presenting shots. Food plots look excellent with all the rain we have been getting combined with the cooler temps we have gotten. Still no good bucks on camera, however we found our first scrapes and a couple rubs. Really began to get pictures of good deer around the beginning of rifle season last year so Im not concerned. Have to be in a buddies wedding this weekend so the rifle opening weekend will be my next hunts down there. Attached some pics of the food plots.
> 
> View attachment 1042338View attachment 1042340View attachment 1042341


Those plots look an awful lot like the ones on a place in sandy cross where we cut the timber a few months back.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Good luck this weekend / week to those who are ML hunting.  Unfortunately, got to run to North Carolina to a funeral today, plus all the rain, I am not down.  I hate missing ML weekend as much as gun opener.  Find a way to keep that powder dry and knock down a big one.  I would like to know if you guys are seeing more or less deer so far this season and those running trail cams what are you seeing so far?  Running cameras now for about 6 weeks, I am seeing a uptrend of deer on one property, virtually saw very few deer there last year, but this year my cams are showing much more deer.  Now I may not see them while hunting but that is another story  On the other club, it appears to be about the same as years past.  Shooter bucks are few and far between at this point, gonna have to rely on the rut to bring one by I guess


----------



## transfixer

I had been looking forward to this weekend,  but the weather changed my mind, going to try and head to the property Thursday instead, get in a few hunts with the smokepole before Opening morning of rifle,    

   My cameras so far are showing good numbers of does and fawns, I've got one doe that had triplets,  and two with twins,  so those by themselves are seven more deer than we had  last year, (our not shooting does is helping a little it seems )  a good many dink bucks,  nothing nice on camera yet,  I moved a camera or two last weekend hoping to get different pics,  I've come to the conclusion that mature bucks do NOT like the motorized spinner feeders,  so I removed one of mine last weekend,  going to start replacing those with pvc tube feeders and a trough feeder,  

  Good luck to those hunting this weekend !


----------



## Arrow3

Spent almost 3 hours yesterday getting all of this in the ground . Should be just right with the rain hitting this morning. I like my plots young and tender when gun season gets here. I always seem to draw more deer that way. 

planted 200lbs of wheat, 50 lbs of oats, 5 lbs of chicory,  and 5 lbs of yuchi clover. 

Topped with 2 bags of triple 19 and 1 bag of 34-0-0.


----------



## Hughy

Looking good B!! ??
Should be perfect timing. 

Here’s a picture from my wife’s stand I hung this morning. Man, this makes me want to gun hunt again. 
I planted this (early) on September 14. Mowed 4 strips in the sorghum field. Planted winter rye grain on the outside strips and a mixture of greens in the middle strip. I’m very pleased with the turn out. (I’m sure the rain and chicken litter also helped)
I have high hopes that Sara will get a crack at one of the bigger bucks that’s still hanging around. With white oaks, water oaks, persimmons, greens, rye and plenty of browse, surely they’ll stick around or maybe draw in a few more. 
Off in the distance I can see 100+ doves sitting on the power line at the dove field. I sure hate we don’t t have an October season. ??‍


----------



## Arrow3

Awesome looking food plot @Hughy


----------



## Rulo

Hughy said:


> Looking good B!! ??
> Should be perfect timing.
> 
> Here’s a picture from my wife’s stand I hung this morning. Man, this makes me want to gun hunt again.
> I planted this (early) on September 14. Mowed 4 strips in the sorghum field. Planted winter rye grain on the outside strips and a mixture of greens in the middle strip. I’m very pleased with the turn out. (I’m sure the rain and chicken litter also helped)
> I have high hopes that Sara will get a crack at one of the bigger bucks that’s still hanging around. With white oaks, water oaks, persimmons, greens, rye and plenty of browse, surely they’ll stick around or maybe draw in a few more.
> Off in the distance I can see 100+ doves sitting on the power line at the dove field. I sure hate we don’t t have an October season. ??‍
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043086
> 
> View attachment 1043087
> View attachment 1043088


You dont have many issues with hogs out by you?


----------



## Hughy

Rulo said:


> You dont have many issues with hogs out by you?



I watch them almost every evening across the road but they haven’t made it over here....yet. It’s just a matter of time.


----------



## Todd E

Guys, I'm on up in age. Kids are grown. 4 grandkids are not old enough to hunt. For years, ive just hunted with pops, Kim, or buddies. Last year I introduced a 52 y/o buddy to hunting and guided him to his first deer ever.....a spike. This year, I was asked to mentor and guide a child on youth weekend.

It has been a long day, but one I will not forget. 8 kids. Some had zero outdoors history. Only a couple had been out before. ALL looking for a first kill.  We were treated to presentations by GA DNR on management and game behaviors. Game warden presentation. Food. A trip to the range for gun safety and shooting. Intro on 22lr and then to a 6.5
I was paired with a 13 yo. Zero outdoors participation other than fishing. He drilled a 200 yard shot on a steel plate. Instructor laughed and said yall good.....you can go to stand. LoL

I was guiding him on our land, with my dads blessings to have fun, and let him shoot whatever.
We ended up seeing 6 or maybe 7 different deer.
Close as 10 yards. Furthest at about 75 yards.
Mature does, fawn, and I'm pretty sure three different bucks. It just didn't pan out. He wanted the last buck that showed which i believe was a basket 8. Feeders legs in way. Then whole feeder in way. One doe too close to move. Other doe shot opps .....well, i couldn't stop em. I mean tornado sirens are hard to overcome. LoL

The main thing is......... we had a blast. He needed it. I needed it. You wanna receive a blessing in life.......take a non hunting kid hunting. Watch em Light up and say....... thats cool. 

The funniest moment of day......when a tresspasser walked in on the stand containing a young lady, her dad, AND the mentoring game warden.


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Guys, I'm on up in age. Kids are grown. 4 grandkids are not old enough to hunt. For years, ive just hunted with pops, Kim, or buddies. Last year I introduced a 52 y/o buddy to hunting and guided him to his first deer ever.....a spike. This year, I was asked to mentor and guide a child on youth weekend.
> 
> It has been a long day, but one I will not forget. 8 kids. Some had zero outdoors history. Only a couple had been out before. ALL looking for a first kill.  We were treated to presentations by GA DNR on management and game behaviors. Game warden presentation. Food. A trip to the range for gun safety and shooting. Intro on 22lr and then to a 6.5
> I was paired with a 13 yo. Zero outdoors participation other than fishing. He drilled a 200 yard shot on a steel plate. Instructor laughed and said yall good.....you can go to stand. LoL
> 
> I was guiding him on our land, with my dads blessings to have fun, and let him shoot whatever.
> We ended up seeing 6 or maybe 7 different deer.
> Close as 10 yards. Furthest at about 75 yards.
> Mature does, fawn, and I'm pretty sure three different bucks. It just didn't pan out. He wanted the last buck that showed which i believe was a basket 8. Feeders legs in way. Then whole feeder in way. One doe too close to move. Other doe shot opps .....well, i couldn't stop em. I mean tornado sirens are hard to overcome. LoL
> 
> The main thing is......... we had a blast. He needed it. I needed it. You wanna receive a blessing in life.......take a non hunting kid hunting. Watch em Light up and say....... thats cool.
> 
> The funniest moment of day......when a tresspasser walked in on the stand containing a young lady, her dad, AND the mentoring game warden.
> 
> View attachment 1043196View attachment 1043197View attachment 1043198View attachment 1043199



   Very Cool Todd ! 

        Sounds like a very rewarding experience !    I'll never forget taking my youngest stepson hunting and was with him when he took his first one  !  and many hunts after,


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Way to go Todd, that is a great deed and I am sure you had as much fun as they young man.  That kid is greatful and will very likely continue hunting on down the road.

Hated to not get to hunt this weekend, but have you guys seen next weekends forecast, sunny and lows in the low to mid 40s.  Should have some deer on their feet.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Arrow3

Great stuff Todd!!


----------



## fredw

Todd E said:


> Guys, I'm on up in age. Kids are grown. 4 grandkids are not old enough to hunt. For years, ive just hunted with pops, Kim, or buddies. Last year I introduced a 52 y/o buddy to hunting and guided him to his first deer ever.....a spike. This year, I was asked to mentor and guide a child on youth weekend.
> 
> It has been a long day, but one I will not forget. 8 kids. Some had zero outdoors history. Only a couple had been out before. ALL looking for a first kill.  We were treated to presentations by GA DNR on management and game behaviors. Game warden presentation. Food. A trip to the range for gun safety and shooting. Intro on 22lr and then to a 6.5
> I was paired with a 13 yo. Zero outdoors participation other than fishing. He drilled a 200 yard shot on a steel plate. Instructor laughed and said yall good.....you can go to stand. LoL
> 
> I was guiding him on our land, with my dads blessings to have fun, and let him shoot whatever.
> We ended up seeing 6 or maybe 7 different deer.
> Close as 10 yards. Furthest at about 75 yards.
> Mature does, fawn, and I'm pretty sure three different bucks. It just didn't pan out. He wanted the last buck that showed which i believe was a basket 8. Feeders legs in way. Then whole feeder in way. One doe too close to move. Other doe shot opps .....well, i couldn't stop em. I mean tornado sirens are hard to overcome. LoL
> 
> The main thing is......... we had a blast. He needed it. I needed it. You wanna receive a blessing in life.......take a non hunting kid hunting. Watch em Light up and say....... thats cool.
> 
> The funniest moment of day......when a tresspasser walked in on the stand containing a young lady, her dad, AND the mentoring game warden.
> 
> View attachment 1043196View attachment 1043197View attachment 1043198View attachment 1043199


Great stuff Todd.


----------



## fredw

I got back home on Wednesday after a 4.392 mile round trip drive out west.  Got to see Mt. Rushmore, Badlands National Park, Custer State Park, and Little Bighorn Battlefield National Monument.  Fished the Bighorn river in Montana for two days and the North Platte in Wyoming for two days.  Caught some nice browns and rainbows. Lots of windshield time.  A new German Shorthair Pointer pup made the ride home with us.

Got home and camp had been mowed, the outhouse moved and a new hole dug, five food plots plowed and planted.

Went up yesterday to help pull a member's truck out of a bog hole.

Lease is looking good.  Seeing lots of small bucks and a few does on the camera.  Acorns dropping.


----------



## fredw

53 inch timber rattler killed on the lease last week.  7 rattles and a button.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Guys, I'm on up in age. Kids are grown. 4 grandkids are not old enough to hunt. For years, ive just hunted with pops, Kim, or buddies. Last year I introduced a 52 y/o buddy to hunting and guided him to his first deer ever.....a spike. This year, I was asked to mentor and guide a child on youth weekend.
> 
> It has been a long day, but one I will not forget. 8 kids. Some had zero outdoors history. Only a couple had been out before. ALL looking for a first kill.  We were treated to presentations by GA DNR on management and game behaviors. Game warden presentation. Food. A trip to the range for gun safety and shooting. Intro on 22lr and then to a 6.5
> I was paired with a 13 yo. Zero outdoors participation other than fishing. He drilled a 200 yard shot on a steel plate. Instructor laughed and said yall good.....you can go to stand. LoL
> 
> I was guiding him on our land, with my dads blessings to have fun, and let him shoot whatever.
> We ended up seeing 6 or maybe 7 different deer.
> Close as 10 yards. Furthest at about 75 yards.
> Mature does, fawn, and I'm pretty sure three different bucks. It just didn't pan out. He wanted the last buck that showed which i believe was a basket 8. Feeders legs in way. Then whole feeder in way. One doe too close to move. Other doe shot opps .....well, i couldn't stop em. I mean tornado sirens are hard to overcome. LoL
> 
> The main thing is......... we had a blast. He needed it. I needed it. You wanna receive a blessing in life.......take a non hunting kid hunting. Watch em Light up and say....... thats cool.
> 
> The funniest moment of day......when a tresspasser walked in on the stand containing a young lady, her dad, AND the mentoring game warden.
> 
> View attachment 1043196View attachment 1043197View attachment 1043198View attachment 1043199


Life as it should be lived right there Todd!  Good on you brother.  If that scene happens again next year please let me know ahead of time.  I'd be happy to either participate or donate a hunt.

BTW...tried your bratwurst Saturday bout noon.  Off the charts!  Still saving the breakfast sausage for the right gathering.


----------



## Triple C

fredw said:


> 53 inch timber rattler killed on the lease last week.  7 rattles and a button.View attachment 1043269


Fred - Are you north or south of 78?  I've never encountered a timber rattler.  We're bout 6 miles north of 78.


----------



## Triple C

Guys - Just got home from one of the best weekends ever spent at the farm.  For you old timers on this forum, and if you ever venture into the Traditional Archery section, then you'll recognize the name "Al33".  He's an old timer on the forum and was somewhat of a mentor of mine in the trad archery world when I made the switch in 2014 from compound to trad.  Long story short...had him down for a weekend hunt.  Friday afternoon I had an up close and personal encounter with 2 shooter bucks.  Had to watch one for bout 30 minutes as he worked his way toward me.  Came in to plot hanging with a doe and fawn and followed them across plot into a hardwood draw below me.  Figured they would make their way up the draw behind me and sure nuff...they did.

Buck at 15 yds behind me feeding on water oak acorns as doe n fawn come under me back out in to plot and off to the other side into another hardwood draw.  I watch this buck at 15 yds for prolly 15 minutes.  Draw twice but just don't feel good about shot.  Just as it's getting to dark to see into the timber, I glance over my shoulder to check on doe n fawn and much to my surprise...another shooter is in the plot no more than 20 yds in front of me.  I turn away from the timber and focus on the other buck.  I draw...come to anchor...pick my spot and release.  SHOT RIGHT OVER HIS BACK!  Sheez.  He jumps n trots bout 10 yds.  Stops and goes back to feeding away from me.  Just have to watch him as it gets dark and Al's flashlight comes into sight from the persimmon stand he's hunting.  Pure adrenalin rush!

Al missed a doe at 15 yds this morning shooting a self-bow made from Osage...cane arrows and stone points he made.  Just a glorious weekend!

BTW...more deer than we've ever had in 10 years.  We on a doe killing mission this year.


----------



## transfixer

fredw said:


> 53 inch timber rattler killed on the lease last week.  7 rattles and a button.View attachment 1043269



   That is a pretty big un !    I'm hoping your lease is no where near Bethesda Church rd !       Its probably been 30yrs since we saw a rattler on our lease,  and even then it was the only one we'd ever seen.


----------



## fredw

Triple C said:


> Fred - Are you north or south of 78?  I've never encountered a timber rattler.  We're bout 6 miles north of 78.


We are south of 78.  Our lease is off of 22 seven miles from 78.  Id guess we average seeing one a year.


----------



## fredw

transfixer said:


> That is a pretty big un !    I'm hoping your lease is no where near Bethesda Church rd !       Its probably been 30yrs since we saw a rattler on our lease,  and even then it was the only one we'd ever seen.


----------



## fredw

Isn’t Bethesda Church Road north of 78?  We are south of 78 a few miles.


----------



## transfixer

fredw said:


> Isn’t Bethesda Church Road north of 78?  We are south of 78 a few miles.



 Yes,  runs off 78 on the north side, little further east than 22,  but not much.


----------



## Steven037

We’ve never seen many snakes at all really on the place we hunt. North of 78 off 77. Couple of big black snakes is about it. Had a huge 3 1/2  - 4 foot copperhead killed last week. Biggest I’ve ever seen.


----------



## revans4661

Low 40's for Saturday & Sunday morning. Should be a good weekend if the forecast holds.
( Had to post something, we had 2 counties above us...)


----------



## Triple C

revans4661 said:


> ( Had to post something, we had 2 counties above us...)


Luv it!!!


----------



## transfixer

Yep,  forecast looks great !  finally the weather looks like it will work out to our advantage,  instead of against us ,,,  I'm planning on heading to OC thursday midday,  get a few hunts in with the smokepole before Sat morning.  Going to be the first weekend we actually have a campfire to sit around !   just hasn't been cool enough yet for one .


----------



## Arrow3

They have upped the temp for the weekend.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Arrow3 said:


> They have upped the temp for the weekend.



Yeah they have upped them from earlier in the week but I am still seeing a low of 48 on Saturday morn and 46 for Sunday morn. Still a 10 + degree difference in the low should have them on the move. A little cooler weather is better than none!


----------



## Arrow3

Picked up my rack from my taxidermist to get officially scored in about 35 more days. He scored him as well and actually got a little higher then what my friends scored him at. Regardless,  I know for sure he'll make the Pope and Young minimum and that's what I wanted . He scored him at 135 2/8.


----------



## Arrow3

Man a timber crew sure can mess up some plans during hunting season. I have a friend that lives about 3 hours away that likes to hunt but is in a wheelchair due to a car accident when he was 18 years old. he has always liked to hunt and Ive been trying to get him down here to put him on a buck. He has killed a few small bucks and does . He's coming into town next Friday afternoon and I had some well made plans to put him on a decent buck in oconee .  I went over there this afternoon and they are cutting the timber next door   ... I know the deer won't leave but getting them out in daylight is gonna be tough... I put some feed out in the same spot I killed my 10 and hoping for some magic but im afraid all of those deer are on acorns now closer to the cutting.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

I am headed up to Clarke County this weekend for a hunt. Weather looks good.... How is the white oak crop up that way this year?? We have always had good luck on the acorns


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Deer Fanatic said:


> I am headed up to Clarke County this weekend for a hunt. Weather looks good.... How is the white oak crop up that way this year?? We have always had good luck on the acorns


Lots of white oak acorns on several of the places I hunt, seems like most white oaks are dropping, that can be both good and bad as it is tough to nail down which tree may be getting the most attention.  Good luck in your hunt.


----------



## Deer Fanatic

Buford_Dawg said:


> Lots of white oak acorns on several of the places I hunt, seems like most white oaks are dropping, that can be both good and bad as it is tough to nail down which tree may be getting the most attention.  Good luck in your hunt.


Yeah, I've seen it where you could hardly walk through the woods without slipping and falling on them!! They did a Cut on the hardwoods a few years ago so there arent near as many as there used to be, so that should help


----------



## Todd E

Deer Fanatic said:


> I am headed up to Clarke County this weekend for a hunt. Weather looks good.... How is the white oak crop up that way this year?? We have always had good luck on the acorns



Acorns everywhere.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Good luck this opening gun weekend my fellow OC'ers.  With the cooler weather arriving Friday evening, should make for some fine sits for us.  I hope everyone is safe and see lots of game and if Lord Willing, knocks down a true OC trophy which I know is out there somewhere.  If anyone is close to Lexington Carlton Road and Pea Ridge Road stick you head in our camp and say hey.  I expect all our crew will be at camp this weekend, so lots of laughs and good eating will be had.


----------



## transfixer

Sitting in my box blind this morning in OC, temps could be a little cooler but feels good nonetheless!  Supposed to be cooler in the morning , this sure beats being at work !


----------



## Todd E

Supposed to be a warm dry winter. Whats new......


----------



## jbird1

Gonna miss opening weekend for the first time in as long as I can remember.  My youngest has baseball tournaments the next two weekends so eyeing Halloween weekend for our first hunt.  It's nice that it feels like there is an extra weekend with 3 October firearm weekends this year.  

I'll be following this thread and the LFTT thread to keep up with the action.  Good luck to everyone and be safe as always.


----------



## Todd E

Man, this is one great cold front hitting us. YeeYee

LoL


----------



## Arrow3

Hope you guys had a great opening morning.  Me and my buddy JD found success on public land this morning with his 1st buck , a spike. I told him it didn't matter that he was 37 years old , a first buck is a first buck. We had a great time . ?


----------



## Todd E

So, ive seen a post saying some processors are full.

Welcome to 2020 Covid Slaughter. 
Yall hang on.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I stopped at Gregs to drop a hog off and they told me they would no longer be processing hogs after doe days begin.  They took in a ton of bucks (mostly 1.5 YO) this weekend according to the guy.  Told me not to bring anymore hogs anytime soon.  We had a great weekend, killed hogs, saw good amounts of deer, lots of young bucks walking around, saw hogs on numerous sittings, finally popped several.  Ate well and spent quality time with my son and friends.  Always good times, looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> Hope you guys had a great opening morning.  Me and my buddy JD found success on public land this morning with his 1st buck , a spike. I told him it didn't matter that he was 37 years old , a first buck is a first buck. We had a great time . ?View attachment 1044308


Perfect shot too.  Tell your friend congrats, never too late to get anyone involved in the sport of hunting.


----------



## Rulo

Is Firetower taking hogs?


----------



## Triple C

Guys - Just got back to the land of misery in NW ATL...(won't be long...new house is bout 8 weeks out from move-in time in Oconee County).  Now, for the rest of the story.  Went down late Wednesday afternoon, getting to the farm bout dark 30ty.  Hunted Thursday by myself, seeing several deer but nothing within trad bow range.  I run an electric buggy at the farm so tend to slip up on fields without em hearing me coming.  I got down a littler early since I was solo and when I got to our largest field I had a cattle herd of deer in front of me.  They just sort of hopped around a bit and otherwise, paid me little attention.  

Out in the middle of the field was a huge sounder of pigs...prolly 12 or so.  Earlier in the afternoon I had em mosey behind me with a boar constantly squealing at a sow in heat but not close enough to shoot.  There he was again with the sounder and sow.  I drove bout 30 yds out in the field, stopped...nocked an arrow and just started walking at em.  Got to bout 30 yds and the boar spots me n just sort of turns facing me.  The sow does the same.  Rest of em just go on eating my oats, clover, radish n winter peas.  I wouldn't attempt this at a deer but in my disgust of these varmin... I pick out the biggest sow...wait till she turns broadside n launch an arrow with a lot of Kentucky windage added and low n behold, the arrow skips off the ground and pops her right in her belly.  She and the sounder went off screaming bloody murder and I sure hope that was the case.  Arrow came out bout 20 yds later.  Went n retrieved my arrow and gave a prayer that the pig would die.

Ease up toward the cabin and the cabin field pops with white flags.  Good way to end a good day.  Friday I had to run to Watkinsville n check on house, buy groceries and prepare for the wifey to arrive in late afternoon.  Didn't hunt.  Oldest son and his crew come rolling in bout 11:30.  I was long asleep.  We had coffee Saturday morn bout 5:30 and got ready to roll out to stands.  We bout 90% bow hunters so it was bow in hand for me, son and grandson.  Expected to hear a lot of shots but surprisingly very few.  I saw 9 deer Saturday morn with much to my surprise...2 different bucks dogging doe.  Had a young doe with twins come to within 5 yds of my stand and thought she was gonna jump out of her skin.  She knew something was up but never looked up or saw me.

Grandson and I hunted same plot but at opposite ends on Saturday afternoon.  Had a lone doe come out in middle of plot between us and feed for bout an hour.  Nothing else showed. Hunted this morn and had a small yearling buck come in bout 5 yds behind me like he was lost.  Just didn't want to sling an arrow at him.  Fed the crew well.  Taco soup last nite and some of Todd E's sausage this morn with Bell's bacon, fried eggs n Poppy's homemade biscuits.  All in all a perfect few days in God's country.

Keep after 'em boys!  Seems we have more deer than any year since 2011.


----------



## Todd E

Rulo said:


> Is Firetower taking hogs?



Far as I know.....


----------



## Todd E

I know a guy........
@Triple C


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> So, ive seen a post saying some processors are full.
> 
> Welcome to 2020 Covid Slaughter.
> Yall hang on.




    That'll probably be my luck when I decide to take one,  unless something nice comes by me I'll wait till mid to late November to put one in the freezer, 

   Didn't hear many shots at all around us, I went to the club thurs after lunch, hunted friday with the hawken,  saw deer 3 out of 5 sits,  nothing worth mentioning,  deer seem to not be interested in our feeders right now,  must be hitting the acorns pretty hard I guess,  we've only got a couple small pockets of hardwoods on ours ,  neighbors have a lot more,   Nothing taken at our camp, but all in all a great weekend !  perfect weather,  good company around the campfire,   finally cooked @Todd E's breakfast sausage and brats,,   that stuff  is AWESOME !   I'll be driving to Eatonton when I finally put something down this year,    pigs have left our area,,  none on camera in a while !


----------



## Todd E

I'm glad to see my friends enjoying the speciality meats.

@transfixer the hogs must have found their way over to CCC farms. 
I haven't seen any sign of them in weeks.


----------



## Big_Red

Well heck yeah Triple C!  Sounds like a fantastic long weekend with your crew and a ton of critters running around your farm. I’m sure you’re counting the days to be in the new house.

We didn’t see a thing but was happy just to be out in the nice weather.  Although a bit disappointed not to at least see a few doe at the feeders.  And really didn’t hear much shooting either.

Only issue we had was I swear we ended up with a stack of fire resistant firewood. But after an hour, bottle of lighter fluid, some motor oil... we finally got that stinking campfire going!

Anybody near Maxey’s that has good seasoned wood, maybe 1/2 a cord would fit in my pickup truck I guess.


----------



## Triple C

Big_Red said:


> Anybody near Maxey’s that has good seasoned wood, maybe 1/2 a cord would fit in my pickup truck I guess.



Bet you get a PM before week's over that'll haul you a load of firewood at a decent price.


----------



## shardegree

Hello gentlemen, I’ve followed this post for a couple of years now, as I hunt in the Sandy Cross area. Always enjoyed the reports.  I shot a pretty good one a week ago with my x-bow and thought I should share.


----------



## transfixer

shardegree said:


> Hello gentlemen, I’ve followed this post for a couple of years now, as I hunt in the Sandy Cross area. Always enjoyed the reports.  I shot a pretty good one a week ago with my x-bow and thought I should share. View attachment 1044715[/QUOTE
> 
> Thats a Good One !   Congrats !
> 
> Welcome to the OC thread !   Good bunch of guys in here !


----------



## Triple C

shardegree said:


> Hello gentlemen, I’ve followed this post for a couple of years now, as I hunt in the Sandy Cross area. Always enjoyed the reports.  I shot a pretty good one a week ago with my x-bow and thought I should share. View attachment 1044715


Congrats on a gorgeous buck shardegree!  Thx for sharing.  Jump in and start posting on the Oglethorpe thread more often.


----------



## Todd E

Beauty @shardegree


----------



## Hughy

Heck of a buck @shardegree, congrats!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

shardegree said:


> Hello gentlemen, I’ve followed this post for a couple of years now, as I hunt in the Sandy Cross area. Always enjoyed the reports.  I shot a pretty good one a week ago with my x-bow and thought I should share.   Gorgeous buck there, congrats.  I spend alot of time in SC myself.


Terrific SC buck right there.  I spend many a day hunting SC.  Welcome to the OC forum and post often.


----------



## Arrow3

You don't find folks  like Hughy everyday. Proud to call him a good friend.  

Ran into him today at Sandy Cross Grocery and asked him to come look at some land i just had cleared to hunt. Just a few acres but it seems to be in the right place. 

Hughy helped me hang a ladder stand and it was in a mess of vines and briars.  He even climbed up and put the strap on for me ?. I seriously appreciate his help.  We had a  good ole time and even took a ride around this part of the county after we were done. Wound up driving past  @Triple C  place. Beautiful country down that way. Here are a few pics he took from the new set.


----------



## Hughy

Thanks for the kind words @Arrow3. 
I enjoyed the afternoon.  Should be a good spot. 
I see meat sticks and summer sausage in your future.


----------



## Todd E

Know how yall were discussing timber rattlers??

Today, at about 220pm..... there was a good un on the on ramp from 441N onto the Athens Bypass. 
Pretty thick.


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Know how yall were discussing timber rattlers??
> 
> Today, at about 220pm..... there was a good un on the on ramp from 441N onto the Athens Bypass.
> Pretty thick.



  Long as they stay over that way its fine with me !   We don't need any over our way !


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd E said:


> Know how yall were discussing timber rattlers??
> 
> Today, at about 220pm..... there was a good un on the on ramp from 441N onto the Athens Bypass.
> Pretty thick.


Dang...  I killed a copperhead in my neighbors yard tonight, she rang door bell about 7 all wound up about a snake.  Walked over and it was a 2 foot copperhead, had to go to garage and retrieve the shovel.  I really like snakes, dont have any issue with them, but when a poisonous one gets close to home, not good.


----------



## Todd E

When you hunt in diamondback territory in SGA, respect overcomes fear. LoL. Honestly, I don't even think about snakes. I just go.


----------



## Arrow3

Big 6 showed up in Sandy Cross


----------



## Duff

Put Ryan on that one Brandon!


----------



## Triple C

Brandon - Mature Big 6's are just cool bucks.  Chased one on Long Creek at Hwy 78 back in the early 90's when all of the old Hogan tract was an archery only club.  Never did get that sucker but had several encounters.


----------



## carlan

Triple C said:


> Brandon - Mature Big 6's are just cool bucks.  Chased one on Long Creek at Hwy 78 back in the early 90's when all of the old Hogan tract was an archery only club.  Never did get that sucker but had several encounters.


This post reminded me of an archery only club from that time frame. Not sure if it is the same club or not. But John Seginak was in the one I’m talking about. My dad lived in Oglethorpe County when I was growing up & John lived right down the road from him & worked in the federal building with him. I coon hunted with John on occasion back then. 
Did any of y’all know John?  I know he used to write some articles for GON & post some on here but I haven’t heard anything from him in a long time. He was an interesting guy & a heckuva hunter. 
BTW I lurk on this section because I hunt just down the road in Wilkes County & enjoy keeping up with what y’all have going on.


----------



## Arrow3

Yes , several of us know John. Me and Hughy talked to him about 2 weeks ago at a banquet.  

@Duff  unfortunately me and Ryan are going to postpone our hunt this weekend due to some positive cases of Covid-19 popping up at my job and me being in contact with those people.

We discussed it and felt like it would he better to just wait a bit and make sure I'm good. I don't want to spread it onto him and his family. 

This virus stuff freaking sucks.  BTW I'm feeling fine but just want to be on the safe side.


----------



## Triple C

carlan - That name rings a bell but can't say one way or the other if he was in the club. It was called the Oasis.  And man, that's exactly what it was.  The Long Creek drainage at Hwy 78 is some of the most beautiful, wide bottoms I've ever set foot in. We had a blast hunting there.  Bet some of the guys on here hunted that area before the tract got broken up and sold into smaller tracts.

Brandon - Hope you stay negative on the Covid deal.  We have a good friend in Watkinsville that just got out of the hospital.  It was touch n go for a few days as to whether he went on a ventilator.  He didn't and is now home recovering.  Wouldn't wish that stuff on anyone.


----------



## Todd E

@Triple C  you wanna see a 6 ????


----------



## Triple C

Holy Cow!


----------



## Todd E

Disclaimer** This is not an OC buck. Rather, a lower middle/upper southern buck. These bucks go into full blown pre rut ML week. Watch how his body changed over the dates shown. He went from stained hocks to black tar all the way to hooves currently. In velvet, he was there everyday am and pm. Bow season also. At the tail end of bow, he started venturing. Right now he is off on 3 and 4 day jaunts. Its taking its toll...........


----------



## Duff

carlan said:


> This post reminded me of an archery only club from that time frame. Not sure if it is the same club or not. But John Seginak was in the one I’m talking about. My dad lived in Oglethorpe County when I was growing up & John lived right down the road from him & worked in the federal building with him. I coon hunted with John on occasion back then.
> Did any of y’all know John?  I know he used to write some articles for GON & post some on here but I haven’t heard anything from him in a long time. He was an interesting guy & a heckuva hunter.
> BTW I lurk on this section because I hunt just down the road in Wilkes County & enjoy keeping up with what y’all have going on.



Yes. It’s the same club. I don’t believe John ever hunted it. There was a big issue after the 1st year the club was established and a bunch of folks got taken for a good bit of money. 

I hunted it for 3 years and ccc is correct. It was a bow hunters paradise. No way there is a place left in Ga like that. I was just out of college and I would borrow money from the bank, just to hunt it. Seriously 

It was a 5 mile stretch from before Long Creek to the Vinyard, just past Buffalo Creek. Both sides of Hwy 78. 90% Hardwoods. Big hardwoods!! Unbelievable the amount of deer on that property


----------



## Duff

Triple C said:


> Brandon - Mature Big 6's are just cool bucks.  Chased one on Long Creek at Hwy 78 back in the early 90's when all of the old Hogan tract was an archery only club.  Never did get that sucker but had several encounters.



Was that the big 6 they filmed in the dove field?  If so, I got money says that 6 pt would be a P&Y. Huge!!


----------



## Triple C

Duff said:


> Was that the big 6 they filmed in the dove field?  If so, I got money says that 6 pt would be a P&Y. Huge!!


Duff - Don't recall them videoing that buck but it certainly could have been.  Had several encounters with him on Long Creek about about 1/2 to 3/4 mile north of 78 in the bottoms.  It was like cat n mouse.  I'd see him on one side of the creek with me set up on the other side.  I'd switch sides and he'd slip by on the other side.  I had my 1st cousin down for a 3 day hunt and told him bucks were a minimum of 4 on each side to shoot.  I set him up in one of the draws leading out of the creek on the left and after the hunt he tells me he passed on the largest 6 pt he'd ever seen.  Told him he should have shot him as I'd been chasing him as well.  But, if you recall, it was 8 pt or bettere on bucks.  We had 2 P&Y's taken off that club - Vernon Segars in 1991 and Stuart Bowers in 1992.  Still talk to Keith McElroy every so often.  His daughter lives next door to my son, Brooks, in Oconee.

Would love to hear of any the local guys that ever hunted any of the old Hogan tract.  As Duff said, it was the most beautiful tract I'd ever hunted when it was all in one tract.  If I recall, the state came really close to purchasing the property for a WMA around 1993ish.  That would have been one incredible WMA had that happened.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

McElroy isn't in the best of shape. He's having a rough time @3C


----------



## Duff

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> McElroy isn't in the best of shape. He's having a rough time @3C



Oh man! Hate to hear that. Someone told me he sold his house across from our old clubhouse. I lost contact with him the last several years.


----------



## Duff

Triple C said:


> Duff - Don't recall them videoing that buck but it certainly could have been.  Had several encounters with him on Long Creek about about 1/2 to 3/4 mile north of 78 in the bottoms.  It was like cat n mouse.  I'd see him on one side of the creek with me set up on the other side.  I'd switch sides and he'd slip by on the other side.  I had my 1st cousin down for a 3 day hunt and told him bucks were a minimum of 4 on each side to shoot.  I set him up in one of the draws leading out of the creek on the left and after the hunt he tells me he passed on the largest 6 pt he'd ever seen.  Told him he should have shot him as I'd been chasing him as well.  But, if you recall, it was 8 pt or bettere on bucks.  We had 2 P&Y's taken off that club - Vernon Segars in 1991 and Stuart Bowers in 1992.  Still talk to Keith McElroy every so often.  His daughter lives next door to my son, Brooks, in Oconee.
> 
> Would love to hear of any the local guys that ever hunted any of the old Hogan tract.  As Duff said, it was the most beautiful tract I'd ever hunted when it was all in one tract.  If I recall, the state came really close to purchasing the property for a WMA around 1993ish.  That would have been one incredible WMA had that happened.



I gotcha. There were some big ones there. Steve Sims bought a bunch of that property between Keiths house and Long Creek. All of that bottom you are talking about. Beautiful woods


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Duff said:


> Oh man! Hate to hear that. Someone told me he sold his house across from our old clubhouse. I lost contact with him the last several years.


Yeah he sold a few years ago.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

What’s are you guys seeing as far as buck sign and movement in Oc lately?


----------



## Todd E

@Souhternhunter17  ....... nothing.


----------



## Arrow3

Plenty of sign made by deer I care nothing about ?.


----------



## Arrow Flinger

carlan said:


> This post reminded me of an archery only club from that time frame. Not sure if it is the same club or not. But John Seginak was in the one I’m talking about. My dad lived in Oglethorpe County when I was growing up & John lived right down the road from him & worked in the federal building with him. I coon hunted with John on occasion back then.
> Did any of y’all know John?  I know he used to write some articles for GON & post some on here but I haven’t heard anything from him in a long time. He was an interesting guy & a heckuva hunter.
> BTW I lurk on this section because I hunt just down the road in Wilkes County & enjoy keeping up with what y’all have going on.


John has a multi part story he wrote in GON now. I see him pretty often


----------



## Arrow Flinger

Triple C said:


> Duff - Don't recall them videoing that buck but it certainly could have been.  Had several encounters with him on Long Creek about about 1/2 to 3/4 mile north of 78 in the bottoms.  It was like cat n mouse.  I'd see him on one side of the creek with me set up on the other side.  I'd switch sides and he'd slip by on the other side.  I had my 1st cousin down for a 3 day hunt and told him bucks were a minimum of 4 on each side to shoot.  I set him up in one of the draws leading out of the creek on the left and after the hunt he tells me he passed on the largest 6 pt he'd ever seen.  Told him he should have shot him as I'd been chasing him as well.  But, if you recall, it was 8 pt or bettere on bucks.  We had 2 P&Y's taken off that club - Vernon Segars in 1991 and Stuart Bowers in 1992.  Still talk to Keith McElroy every so often.  His daughter lives next door to my son, Brooks, in Oconee.
> 
> Would love to hear of any the local guys that ever hunted any of the old Hogan tract.  As Duff said, it was the most beautiful tract I'd ever hunted when it was all in one tract.  If I recall, the state came really close to purchasing the property for a WMA around 1993ish.  That would have been one incredible WMA had that happened.


Our farm joins it. We’ve been here for 32 years. It really made ours great


Triple C said:


> Duff - Don't recall them videoing that buck but it certainly could have been.  Had several encounters with him on Long Creek about about 1/2 to 3/4 mile north of 78 in the bottoms.  It was like cat n mouse.  I'd see him on one side of the creek with me set up on the other side.  I'd switch sides and he'd slip by on the other side.  I had my 1st cousin down for a 3 day hunt and told him bucks were a minimum of 4 on each side to shoot.  I set him up in one of the draws leading out of the creek on the left and after the hunt he tells me he passed on the largest 6 pt he'd ever seen.  Told him he should have shot him as I'd been chasing him as well.  But, if you recall, it was 8 pt or bettere on bucks.  We had 2 P&Y's taken off that club - Vernon Segars in 1991 and Stuart Bowers in 1992.  Still talk to Keith McElroy every so often.  His daughter lives next door to my son, Brooks, in Oconee.
> 
> Would love to hear of any the local guys that ever hunted any of the old Hogan tract.  As Duff said, it was the most beautiful tract I'd ever hunted when it was all in one tract.  If I recall, the state came really close to purchasing the property for a WMA around 1993ish.  That would have been one incredible WMA had that happened.


it came very close to being a WMA. Our farm joins it and the corner pins are DNR pins. The Hogan’s back out last minute on the deal and the State sued for all the surveys and studies they did. That’s when it was logged and busted up in tracts and sold.


----------



## Arrow3

Saw a small buck this morning pushing some does around in Sandy Cross. They wanted nothing to do with him.


----------



## Todd E

Good to see ya around @Arrow Flinger


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Souhternhunter17 said:


> What’s are you guys seeing as far as buck sign and movement in Oc lately?


Very few deer at the moment. Must be hot weather. Seeing more hogs than deer ?


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Went this AM and didn't see a single deer. Brother saw 1 doe. Seemingly not quite as much buck sign as there was at this time last year. Maybe the hot weather has something to do with it. Despite the weather they gotta get going sooner or later!


----------



## Triple C

Was able to run out to farm yesterday to check on things and only sat a stand for bout an hour.  Watched a few come in to cabin field before dark.  Won't be too much longer before I'm spending a lot more time down there including weekdays.  I find it interesting to think about how many stand sets I put up and then come the season, prolly don't hunt half of em.  Just not enough time and always seem to be drawn to my favorite (and most comfortable), stands.

Wishing you guys a great rut this year!


----------



## Arrow3

I know Hughy is gonna fuss at me for not taking my bow but it would be hard to sling an arrow all the way across this field ??.

Saw a button head that has a broken back leg but seems to be getting along fine and 2 big does. This spot was money last year. There were afternoons where I'd see 20 or more but this year they just haven't shown yet.


----------



## Hughy

Arrow3 said:


> I know Hughy is gonna fuss at me for not taking my bow but it would be hard to sling an arrow all the way across this field ??.
> 
> Saw a button head that has a broken back leg but seems to be getting along fine and 2 big does. This spot was money last year. There were afternoons where I'd see 20 or more but this year they just haven't shown yet.
> View attachment 1045899



We all fall short and sin sometimes, it’s just been a long time since I’ve sinned that bad!
We’re going to have to change your name to “Bullet3”


----------



## Arrow3

Hughy said:


> We all fall short and sin sometimes, it’s just been a long time since I’ve sinned that bad!
> We’re going to have to change your name to “Bullet3”


????


----------



## Todd E

Bahahahaha


----------



## Arrow3

If you guys run across a 7mm-08 for sale or trade close by please let me know. I've been to all of the local places and no one has one in stock. Im specifically looking for a ruger American but will entertain other brands.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Took out another hog this weekend, that was it for our camp.  We had a packed camp again, all the wives were down.  Deer sightings were off from opening weekend, I am sure to the hotter weather.  We had a great time, member smoked BBQ butt and we enjoyed BBQ Saturday evening.  Scrapes are being seen and young bucks responding to grunt calls, so it is getting closer.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> If you guys run across a 7mm-08 for sale or trade close by please let me know. I've been to all of the local places and no one has one in stock. Im specifically looking for a ruger American but will entertain other brands.


I've got 4 but none for sale   They all of the Remington Variety, model 7, model 700 LSS and 2 model 700 BDL.


----------



## transfixer

Arrow3 said:


> If you guys run across a 7mm-08 for sale or trade close by please let me know. I've been to all of the local places and no one has one in stock. Im specifically looking for a ruger American but will entertain other brands.



7mm-08's are hard to find,  I've been on the lookout for a Rem 700 the last two or three years,  almost never see one,   I scour the classifieds ever day or so,  if I see one I'll let you know.


----------



## transfixer

Buford_Dawg said:


> Took out another hog this weekend, that was it for our camp.  We had a packed camp again, all the wives were down.  Deer sightings were off from opening weekend, I am sure to the hotter weather.  We had a great time, member smoked BBQ butt and we enjoyed BBQ Saturday evening.  Scrapes are being seen and young bucks responding to grunt calls, so it is getting closer.



   Only a couple of us at camp this weekend,  saw 5 does sat am,  but nothing the rest of the day,  rained a TON saturday night !   our roads were a mess , not much deer movement Sunday,  not a lot of buck sign on our club as of yet, no shooter bucks seen as of yet,  not even on camera ,  not sure what is up with that ?    hogs have evidently gone somewhere else at the moment,


----------



## Todd E

@Arrow3 
Search Buds Gun Shop on line
Use checking acct numbers for cash discount
Ship to Jerry's in Winterville
$10 transfer fee

How I buy most of my guns.


----------



## Steven037

Was a good weekend. Hunted Saturday night Sunday morning and Sunday night. Saw several deer. All small bucks and some does. No pigs seen. Which is unusual. Acorns seem to be the ticket right now. Not a ton of activity in the food plots. 7-08 is my favorite round. Good luck in finding one.


----------



## Steven037

Food plots are looking good though.


----------



## Triple C

Steven037 said:


> Food plots are looking good though.


Very nice!  Send pics bout middle of December when native forbs are frosted and acorns about gone.  Bet those fields fill up with deer.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

@Arrow 3, I have 2 7-08. One marlin and a Remington 700. May part with the marlin. If your interested let me know. What do you have for trade?


----------



## Arrow3

Hit the lake up yesterday afternoon.  I got busted by something coming in down wind of me. My huntstand app lied to me about the wind direction ?


----------



## Todd E

Well my OC friends.......
Pop and I are in the land of sand, cotton, pnuts, gnats, skeeters, and snakes.  He almost stepped on this one. I was hollering watch it....went to put his foot down and the joker struck at him. Luckily its strike distance was short.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd E said:


> Well my OC friends.......
> Pop and I are in the land of sand, cotton, pnuts, gnats, skeeters, and snakes.  He almost stepped on this one. I was hollering watch it....went to put his foot down and the joker struck at him. Luckily its strike distance was short. View attachment 1046299


Good Gosh, that is nasty looking....  Glad he missed, that would not have been good.  Good luck down there, kill a big one


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Well my OC friends.......
> Pop and I are in the land of sand, cotton, pnuts, gnats, skeeters, and snakes.  He almost stepped on this one. I was hollering watch it....went to put his foot down and the joker struck at him. Luckily its strike distance was short. View attachment 1046299


Mercy me!  Ain't never ran across one of them and don't ever want to.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> Hit the lake up yesterday afternoon.  I got busted by something coming in down wind of me. My huntstand app lied to me about the wind direction ? View attachment 1046283


Hey Brandon you do know it's gun season right?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Todd E said:


> Well my OC friends.......
> Pop and I are in the land of sand, cotton, pnuts, gnats, skeeters, and snakes.  He almost stepped on this one. I was hollering watch it....went to put his foot down and the joker struck at him. Luckily its strike distance was short. View attachment 1046299




I hate snakes! If that was me that ran across him my picture would look a little different.....he would be headless!


----------



## Arrow3

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Hey Brandon you do know it's gun season right?


Hughy said I couldn't hunt with a gun anymore.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Hughy said I couldn't hunt with a gun anymore.


Time to upgrade to a trad bow Arrow!


----------



## Arrow3

Terry Perry, owner of Firetower deer processing passed away last night .


----------



## Steven037

Arrow3 said:


> Terry Perry, owner of Firetower deer processing passed away last night .


He will surely be missed.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> Terry Perry, owner of Firetower deer processing passed away last night .


Goodness, hate to hear that.  I got his cell programmed into my phone as he told me several years back to call him directly anytime I wanted to drop off a hog if FT was not open.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Dang I hate to hear that!


----------



## Triple C

Hate to hear it.


----------



## Arrow3

Sold a remington 770 in 270 yesterday and found a 7mm-08 Ruger American st sporting arms this afternoon.  Somehow it followed me home ?


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Sold a remington 770 in 270 yesterday and found a 7mm-08 Ruger American st sporting arms this afternoon.  Somehow it followed me home ?


I never have been much of a gun guy.  Just lucked up when my grandson was 9 or 10 and I went into a gun store and told the guy I wanted a youth model gun for my grandson.  He pulls a youth model 7mm-08 off the rack and I walk out with it.  Grandson loves that darn thing!  He's 16 now and has taken a few deer and hogs with it.


----------



## Arrow3

@Triple C  I love guns.....and bows


----------



## Todd E

Friends, this place has bout kicked my rump. Mainly due to crazy weather. One more day to give it a whirl. Even ran into @hotamighty down here. Have coversed with him for years and outta nowhere meet him face to face.


----------



## fredw

Spent yesterday morning and this morning on the Oglethorpe lease. 

Food plots are up and really looking great.  Acorns, from both white and red oaks, litter the ground in our hardwood sections.  Lots of buck activity on trail cams although much of it is still nocturnal.

Had a couple of visitors come by this morning.  Thankful for younger, stronger backs and UTVs.


----------



## mscamp

Good mornings work there. Congrats Fred.


----------



## Todd E

Beautiful buck @fredw 
Personally, I'm fond of the boar. Nice!!
Congrats


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Connected on a good one at 4:10  in Smithsonia today with dads 45-70! Glad my old man was there to help me drag him out!


----------



## Todd E

Great hunt there, @Souhternhunter17 
Congrats


----------



## hotamighty

@Todd E, it was really good meeting you and your dad. I really enjoyed talking with yall. That place kicked my butt too! With all the sign I was finding everywhere I walked, I thought for sure it was gonna happen. Oh well, I guess thats why they call it hunting! I saw a few small bucks but nothing big enough to shoot. I will be saving my points to make another trip in a few years. I like the place even though I came home empty handed. At least I met some new friends! That alone was worth the trip!


----------



## Triple C

Great bucks @fredw and @southernhunter17!

Just got home from a weekend of misses and cruising bucks.  I'm 0 for 2 with the trad bow on bucks this year.  Missed at 8 yds Saturday morn.  Bound and determined to make it happen with the recurve.  So far...deer don't have much to worry about.  Lots of deer and lots of bucks cruising this weekend.  Headed back down Wednesday for a few days of the chasing phase.

The coolest part of my weekend was Saturday morn after I had just missed a funky racked buck I watched square off with a larger buck Friday afternoon.  They went at it about 10 minutes in the middle of a food plot.  Saturday morn I'm hunting down near the bottoms and here he comes cruising out of the bottoms.  Walks right to me and turns quartering away.  Draw...release...and watch arrow plow in to the ground right in front of his brisket.  He pays it no attention and just meanders back to where he came. Nocked another but didn't want to attempt a shot at 20ish yds.

Maybe 10 minutes afterwards I hear what sounds like a mountain lion screaming above me.  Freaked me out.  I look up into a blue sky to see to my amazement, 4 bald eagles soaring over head!  Could not believe it.  3 weeks ago, Brooks and i drove down to Big_Red's place and saw a bald eagle on hwy 77S eating on road kill.  Never knew we had em in this area.  Pretty dang cool to see em flying over.

@Todd E...come on back to Oglethorpe.  Bucks are cruising!


----------



## transfixer

@Triple C  probably 25yrs ago or so I saw a single bald eagle soaring over some short planted pines on the lease next to ours where we are now,   I was amazed and shocked to say the least,  when I got back home I called the DNR office and also called over at the GON offices,  I don't remember which one told me what,  but one basically said I must have been mistaken,  and the other one acting like I was telling a story,,  but I know what I saw back then !     They're around,,  probably a lot more of them now than back then,  but they were around back then also.


----------



## Hughy

I saw this one a few months ago here in Devils Pond. He was also standing in the road eating when I drove up on him. He had a huge wingspan. Biggest bird I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Arrow3

@hotamighty  sorry you and Todd didn't connect with a good one at Flint river.  

I'm drawed for the 2nd hunt Nov 12 thru 14th.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Been a long weekend in OC for me, hunted Friday thru today, saw good deer activity most every hunt, I think I got skunked one hunt.  We took another pig, 2 does and a pretty nice buck this weekend out of our camp.  Several other missed opportunities.  The cold weather this AM really had deer moving, but late in the AM.  And we are seeing young bucks cruising and looking.  And much more buck activity on Trail cams, still mostly at night, but they are starting to show up.  Going back down Wednesday evening for another 4 day weekend


----------



## fredw

Enjoyable couple of hours to finish off the day in Oglethorpe.  Passed on an eight.  Saw a doe and a spike also.

Hunt finished with four raccoons moving up from the creek bottom and helping themselves to the corn for the fifteen minutes of my sit.

Thought the storms and winds had knocked all of the acorns down but I heard them falling again.


----------



## transfixer

Glad to hear the bucks are starting to move around,  I was coming home a little after 6 this evening, and saw three deer on the edge of the gravel rd across from where I live,,  got to my house and there was a spike that had gotten hit laying in the rd between my driveway and the neighbors,  my first thought was I really didn't feel like field dressing and cutting one up tonite,  but when I went to drag him out of the road I saw he was busted up pretty badly,  doubt much meat would have been salvageable,  so I left him in the edge of my yard for the county to pickup tomorrow. 

   I'll be back in OC this friday afternoon for the weekend,   then back to work for a couple days, and back to OC next Wednesday thru Saturday,  hoping it doesn't warm up much next week,  and hoping the rut will be in swing by then.


----------



## Arrow3

I was hunting with my bow yesterday afternoon  and this guy followed a doe right by me. I was tempted foe sure but he will be a good one to target next year.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Arrow3 said:


> I was hunting with my bow yesterday afternoon  and this guy followed a doe right by me. I was tempted foe sure but he will be a good one to target next year.


Heck yeah! Bet he was tempting!


----------



## hotamighty

Arrow3 said:


> @hotamighty  sorry you and Todd didn't connect with a good one at Flint river.
> 
> I'm drawed for the 2nd hunt Nov 12 thru 14th.


I hope you have good luck there! I found alot of fresh sign and found what looked like a few good spots. I guess I just picked the wrong one! I still enjoyed hunting there. Good luck!


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Down at our OC property for a hunt this morning, evening, and tommorrow morning. Have seen 2 does and a spike thus far on the food plot.


----------



## Hughy

This weekends hunting essentials:
-shorts
-tank tops
-sunscreen
-thermacell 

Crazy Ga weather ?


----------



## Todd E

I spent Saturday in mid/sou GA by wearing shorts and a HECS suit. Just gross hot. I like days where the high is 32 degrees. 

Had a friend ask me to euro his 2020 buck. So I created a ped mount. His wife helped me surprise him with it by having it set up when he came home from BFG the other. She even videos him walking in their home. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Another great weekend in OC.  Great food, great friends, and some good deer hunting until Saturday evening, then it slowed down to a crawl for our crew.  Seen several real strong bucks harvested Thursday and Friday.  Be back at in Thursday, if anyone around Pea Ridge Road stop and say hello.


----------



## Duff

That’s a great looking euro mount!


----------



## transfixer

Slow at our place this weekend,  I saw one small buck early Sat am,  nothing the rest of the weekend,  three other guys drew blanks on ours,   a nice buck was killed on the club that is next to us,  a tall tined 11pt ,

   Finally starting to see some buck sign, in at least one of my spots,   I'll be back in OC wednesday afternoon thru Sat evening,  hoping the rain doesn't amount to much this week,  and wishing the temps would drop ,,,  figures I take a few days off and the weather warms up ,,,,


----------



## Todd E

Watched a dang good chase this eve. Listened to it on into the night. Put my crosshairs on shoulder, said boom, laid my gun down. He went back to pursuing. Just not what i wanted, even though he was really nice.


----------



## Arrow3

Sightings are slow right now. Saw 1 small buck this afternoon.  

I'm off all week . I leave for Flint River Wednesday morning to scout a day before my hunt .


----------



## Steven037

Slow weekend for us. Saw deer every sit but nothing to shoot. No mature bucks. Several small. Even the bigger mature does weren’t to be seen. Lots of younger yearlings without mama.


----------



## Hoyt804

Things are starting to heat up in the Sandy Cross area.  I've seen a lot of young bucks dogging does and a bunch of yearlings by themselves.  I caught this one slipping through the pines yesterday morning looking for a doe, his hocks were black and he stunk.


----------



## Triple C

@Hoyt804 - Gorgeous buck!  Pretty slow at our place this past weekend as compared to the week before in terms of deer sightings.


----------



## Hoyt804

Triple C said:


> @Hoyt804 - Gorgeous buck!  Pretty slow at our place this past weekend as compared to the week before in terms of deer sightings.


I think this weather has slowed the movement down, but it will pick up this coming weekend.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

@Hoyt, terrific buck, some nice ones around SC, well all around OC for that matter


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

Beautiful buck Hoyt! Congrats!


----------



## Todd E

There was a saying relating a full moon falling before or after a such in such date. It pointed to a fast 3 day breeding phase or a drawn out process. 
If yall are saying it has been slow, lone yearlings, and mature does vacant.........heck, it might be over by this weekend.   ??????

I just know one thing. Its too dang hot. I'm used to bowhunting in shorts. But, rifle season. What a joke.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

@todd. I've always based my time off around the full moon. 3-5 days after the full moon is what I was always told growing up. Around my house here in barrrow county that has always been pretty accurate. For some reason the place I hunt in OC seems to always fall around the 15th give or take a few days. That's been my experience over the last several years. I took a few days off last week and hunted around here, it was pretty good. Lots of chases, fighting and just good rutting activity. I'll take a couple of days next week to hunt OC


----------



## Todd E

Its wild in OC @ADDICTED2HUNTIN 
Areas vary so much. I've always based it on Nov 9th 3 days either side. Just haven't had the vacation. I've saved it for my better spot. 

Barrow County eh? That's where I grew up. Class of 88.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

@ToddE I'm a little younger than you. CLass of '97. I've been hunting Gwinnett though, one place right on the barrow/gwinnett line and it seems both tracts have been about the same as far as rut activity goes


----------



## Arrow3

I know a fellow who let an arrow fly this afternoon who could have killed him easy with a gun lol . 

That fellow missed ? 

It's all good.  I'm gonna be back out there with my bow in the morning.


----------



## Hoyt804

There was a lot of young bucks grunting and chasing this morning.  After this front comes through it should be on fire!


----------



## Todd E

Who else would grab some seed and go over seed a plot at 630pm in hopes of some good rain coming?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Todd E said:


> Who else would grab some seed and go over seed a plot in hopes of some good rain coming?


That's what i did Sunday.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Who else would grab some seed and go over seed a plot at 630pm in hopes of some good rain coming?


@Todd E - In a heart beat!  Stuff will germinate in 2 or 3 days in this heat.  Come this time next month you'll have em eatin' salad every day.


----------



## Big_Red

I spread 200lbs of wheat a week and a half ago in my two little food plots. They are in rough shape, old logging decks, mostly plowed clay at this point. As of last weekend no success. Hoping with this rain and warm weather will get some greenery popping up. 

I did want to share a game cam pic- nice buck looks like he checking out the rear end of a doe!  I got a kick out of it.


----------



## Todd E

I was fortunate that ground was still soft from early draw planting. So I doned a raincoat and a headlamp. Overseeded in darkness. Just hope some of the harder rain hit and pounded on it.


----------



## Triple C

Boys...It's so dang hot we have bermuda and crabgrass sprouting again.  Gonna have to mow my fields if this keeps up.


----------



## Triple C

Big_Red said:


> I spread 200lbs of wheat a week and a half ago in my two little food plots. They are in rough shape, old logging decks, mostly plowed clay at this point. As of last weekend no success. Hoping with this rain and warm weather will get some greenery popping up.
> 
> I did want to share a game cam pic- nice buck looks like he checking out the rear end of a doe!  I got a kick out of it.
> 
> View attachment 1049346


@Big Red - Bet that's a carpet of green by this weekend.  Wonder if she flicked her tail at him?


----------



## Steven037

Big_Red said:


> I spread 200lbs of wheat a week and a half ago in my two little food plots. They are in rough shape, old logging decks, mostly plowed clay at this point. As of last weekend no success. Hoping with this rain and warm weather will get some greenery popping up.
> 
> I did want to share a game cam pic- nice buck looks like he checking out the rear end of a doe!  I got a kick out of it.
> 
> View attachment 1049346


That’s gonna be a nice 10 pointer in a year or so n


----------



## Todd E

I'd say our thread is on lock down just like the bucks are. Mighty quiet around here. Let's liven it up a little. Venison meatloaf from TMS. It's whats for supper.


----------



## Steven037

We saw deer at all sits today but nothing to shoot. Couple of nice does were seen but passed on in hopes of a buck. Couple of possible shooters were seen but too thick or too far to get a shot. They were definitely cruising. Hopefully someone connects tomorrow. This is the latest we’ve ever gone without at least putting some does in the freezer.


----------



## Steven037

We saw deer at all sits today but nothing to shoot. Couple of nice does were seen but passed on in hopes of a buck. Couple of possible shooters were seen but too thick or too far to get a shot. They were definitely cruising. Hopefully someone connects tomorrow. This is the latest we’ve ever gone without at least putting some does in the freezer.


----------



## transfixer

Got to OC last wednesday around lunchtime,  started raining during the night and rained till after daybreak ,  A LOT !  place was a soupy mess !  saw deer thurs, fri, and yesterday,  not a lot of buck movement,  still not seeing much buck sign,  seems like the rut is delaying a bit ?   surely it can't be already done ?   We planned on getting out of the stands yesterday at 2pm and heading home,  I got down at 1pm after a fruitless 3+ hr sit,,  stepson stuck it out,,  pulled the trigger on a decent 7pt about 1:40pm,   so after recovering and field dressing we left around 3pm  headed to the Meat Shed  to drop him off,   ( thanks to @Todd E for checking to make sure they weren't full )   as I had never used the Meat Shed before,  but I like their setup and they seemed to be good folks !    

    All in all a great few days in OC ,  stepson doesn't get to hunt a lot as he is in LE and sometimes difficult to get the time off,     he was happy for venison to go in the freezer ,  and I was glad to see him connect on one !   Made for a great end to a good trip ! 

   I'll be heading back this weekend,  hoping the bucks are a little more active !


----------



## Todd E

Sounds like a great time afield @transfixer . 
Great to hear your step son got one. 
The Meat Shed will provide some great stuff.


----------



## Steven037

Worked out this morning. Beautiful foggy morning in the bottom. Had 4 does come through and took the biggest one. She was 115 on the scale. Back at the house having coffee by 7:45.


----------



## Arrow3

I'm sorry to say that my Flint river hunt was a bust. That place had been shot out between the bow hunts and the crop permit killed deer next door.  Todd put me on the best sign i found but I only got to hunt it two sits. My truck started acting up on me and I limped it home Friday morning.  Turned out to be a bad plug. I was thinking it was gonna be a coil pack but thankfully it was a cheaper fix. 

Hunted Sandy cross Saturday afternoon and only had 2 come to my big plot.  I don't know what happened to this spot. Used to see piles of deer. 

Back to work in the morning.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Been in woods consistently since Wednesday eveining.  Saw deer everyone sit but once, does and yearling bucks, did let a ~110 inch 8 or 9 point walk Friday AM in hopes my son would see him, but we never went back to that property, so hopefully he still there for next weekend.  Brandon, sightings at our SC property were slim this weekend for most members with exception of me   The clearcut neighbors in between us have wore them out last 7-9 days, that reason they missing.  Hate to hear your WMA hunt was a bust.  We killed another pig on friday AM, that makes 7 for me and my youngest son since gun season started. I have yet to see any chasing or hearing bucks grunt, but my club members think that it is totally over, I have no clue, they think it was 2 weeks early this year, I would like to hear yall's thoughts.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> I'd say our thread is on lock down just like the bucks are. Mighty quiet around here. Let's liven it up a little. Venison meatloaf from TMS. It's whats for supper. View attachment 1050133


Let's schedule an OC thread member get together and I'm gonna nominate you right here and now to make that pan of heavenly delight.  I absolutely love good meatloaf but hardly ever have it.


----------



## Triple C

I'll post a couple pics later tonite of taking my grand daughter on her first "live" hunt. Went to Jerry's place in Winterville Saturday morn n picked up a Savage Axis .243 in youth model.  Unfortunately, they only had a partial box of Winchester 100 gr Power Points and threw those in with the deal.  Used those to finish sighting in the scope.

Huge shout out to @Arrow3!!!  He brought a box of same round to the farm and gave em to me.  Grand daughter shot about 8 rounds after sighting it in and was dead-on at 25 yds.  We headed to the elevated blind in our largest field and waited on a buck for her.  Just as we were climbing down with doe in the field, I'm standing on the ladder and on que, a small buck comes in chasing does.  We ease down the ladder and get him in sight but just to risky of a shot for her first.  Next time.

Again, thx a million Brandon for the loaner box of shells.  Got you covered the minute I can find some.


----------



## Todd E

My thoughts......... its over. Fast short 3 day deal.


----------



## Hoyt804

We had a great weekend with a lot of deer seen.  My oldest daughter ended up killing an 8 pt. that was chasing a doe yesterday evening.  The bucks are still after them and I'm getting new ones on camera just about daily.


----------



## Todd E

@transfixer you made it. LoL TMS is closed again. No deer or cooler deer accepted until Friday. 

Now......what am I gonna do. I'm off all week.


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> My thoughts......... its over. Fast short 3 day deal.



    If that is the case,,,  I sure am glad I'm not a buck !   lol  

       no offense , but I'm hoping you're wrong ,,,


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> @transfixer you made it. LoL TMS is closed again. No deer or cooler deer accepted until Friday.
> 
> Now......what am I gonna do. I'm off all week.




    Well I'm glad we got in before they were full,    but sorry you might have to wait if you bag one ,,,,,


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> My thoughts......... its over. Fast short 3 day deal.


Told my son today that if I had only one week to kill a buck with a trad bow in Oglethorpe Co it would be the last week of October.  Bucks running every where that week for past few years.  I concur on both buck and doe sightings.  Way down over what they were just 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Triple C

Got time to post a couple of firsts at the farm this weekend.  Bout a month ago my oldest son told us to be on the look out for the Jarro spider - an invasive from Asia that is HUGE!  Supposedly discovered near Carlton after catching a ride over from somewhere in Asia.  Son has em on his place in White County.  Said their web is always bout head high and very strong.

Well...this morn I'm just easing down around our bottoms and glassing back in the woods when I see a huge spider about 30 ft away across a pathway.  Sho nuff...we got Jarro's.


My grand daughter who's soon to be 12, has recently wanted to start hunting.  She's sat a few times with me over the years but has now decided she want's to go full in and shoot her own deer.  She's shot skeet for a couple of years with .20 gauge so I didn't thing she would have an issue with a mild recoil rifle.  Found a Savage Axix youth model in .243 at Jerry's place in Winterville.  Picked it up yesterday morning but was only able to grab a partial box of cartridges in Winchester 100 gr Power Points.  Just as we were preparing to zero in the scope, knowing I only had a dozen cartridges to work with, @Arrow3 comes rolling up with a box of the same ammo and hands em to me.  Got Bertha (grand daughter liked the name), zeroed in and grand daughter shooting tight groups at 25 yds.

No deer taken while on stand but had a  close encounter.  Memory will last a lifetime.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

AC, she will be the perfect fit to knock down a few of those abundant does you been talking about here in the next month, hope she busts one here soon with the new rifle, and Brandon is a stand up guy, which we all knew, for bringing over some extra ammo.


----------



## Todd E

Going all way back through to post #1...........

All this is why this is a great group of folks.


----------



## Arrow3

Was happy to help @Triple C . Hope that young lady gets her first deer soon.  

I spent the evening with @Hughy  at his barn helping (watching) him make deer sausage.  Let me tell you it came out delicious too. I think we should all start taking him deer in coolers and let him make sausage for all of us. ?


----------



## Broncobird

Bucks have been on the move on our place in SC area last few days or couple of weeks for that matter. I seen 7 different bucks Fri morning and 4  Sat morning most just coming out chasing does that are in the food plots or traveling alone . No real hard chasing thinking this is gonna be the week but afraid they may be locked down by the weekend,


----------



## fredw

Weekend report:  Most of the buck activity on our lease was the little bucks doing their thing.  We did have one big ten chasing a doe on Saturday but the club member couldn't get on him for a shot.

One pig shot on Friday and I shot an eight in a foot plot late Saturday.  Our plots are looking good.


----------



## Triple C

Great buck Fred and a cool looking pair of old school bibs!


----------



## Todd E

Great hunt, Mr Fred.


----------



## Kootie

Gonna offer here first....Seem like a good group of guys.
Exchange hunting rights for meat. PLEASE READ
I own 62 Acres in Oglethorpe Co. (Carlton) Very Remote tract
I will offer deer hunting rights until 12/31/2020 in exchange for meat processed at either Dorminy's or The Meat Shed. Talking slim Jim's, jerky, summer sausage. Whole deer....not just a pack
Must be straight up and honest. No drinking or stupid stuff. It has not been hunted in two years...plenty of deer and occasional hog. You will have exclusive rights. I have 160 acres in Madison Co that I hunt. I can explain more to the right candidate.
Message me here for phone number.
I can show it later this week. Liability release required. You provide stands....none currently property. Obey GA Laws

Scott


----------



## Arrow3

Pm sent


----------



## Kootie

Property granted Brandon/Arrow 3
Thanks


----------



## Todd E

Mighty nice offering @Kootie 
That kind of offer is rare.


----------



## revans4661

Todd E said:


> My thoughts......... its over. Fast short 3 day deal.


I'm still seeing a lot of mama/baby pairs. I think they would be broken up by now if full chase were on right now. Let me know thoughts  because I'm no expert.


----------



## revans4661

Kootie said:


> Gonna offer here first....Seem like a good group of guys.
> Exchange hunting rights for meat. PLEASE READ
> I own 62 Acres in Oglethorpe Co. (Carlton) Very Remote tract
> I will offer deer hunting rights until 12/31/2020 in exchange for meat processed at either Dorminy's or The Meat Shed. Talking slim Jim's, jerky, summer sausage. Whole deer....not just a pack
> Must be straight up and honest. No drinking or stupid stuff. It has not been hunted in two years...plenty of deer and occasional hog. You will have exclusive rights. I have 160 acres in Madison Co that I hunt. I can explain more to the right candidate.
> Message me here for phone number.
> I can show it later this week. Liability release required. You provide stands....none currently property. Obey GA Laws
> 
> Scott


I'm sure you are going to be overwhelmed with responses, but I live in Colbert, hunt in Ogelthorpe, and would love to discuss this opportunity with you. 
Rick Evans 9123134661


----------



## Todd E

@revans4661 I'm no biologist. Just base thoughts on history and what I am seeing. Also, what I am hearing. From what I saw and then talking to others ... week of and then ending the 8th. After that, nose dive. The morning of the 8th at 5am, my wife and I saw a possible booner right in here in the city limits. Totally oblivious to us. Dogging a doe.  And history shows wait a week after OC is done and go to another place. Yup, that place is wide open right now. And by fast paced OC this year, I bet this place tanks after this weekend.


----------



## mscamp

Hunting the Smithonia area of OC this morning and saw a big 10 chase a doe across a 20 acre pasture into the CRP my stand was in. Needed him to take 2 more steps for me to shoot, but he stood still behind some saplings before he finally turned. also saw a young 8 pt, a 3 pt, 2 sp[kes amd 3 more does. Still chasing here.


----------



## Todd E

mscamp said:


> Hunting the Smithonia area of OC this morning and saw a big 10 chase a doe across a 20 acre pasture into the CRP my stand was in. Needed him to take 2 more steps for me to shoot, but he stood still behind some saplings before he finally turned. also saw a young 8 pt, a 3 pt, 2 sp[kes amd 3 more does. Still chasing here.



Sounds like a great hunt. These past am temps have been great.


----------



## mscamp

Agreed, nothing like a little frost!


----------



## Arrow3

My alarm clock didn't go off this morning haha


----------



## Arrow3




----------



## Todd E

My alarm did go off. 415am


----------



## Arrow3

Todd was so excited about hogs that he posted thay pic 3 times ? haha


----------



## georgia_home

Though you switched to duck season for a while before jumping directly to the big birds. ?



Arrow3 said:


> View attachment 1051306


----------



## Arrow3

georgia_home said:


> Though you switched to duck season for a while before jumping directly to the big birds. ?


Hardly any ducks anymore.  I will still go some but not to the extent I would.  There used to be a few good places to shoot on big lakes but duck dynasty ruined all of that. Im not getting up at 2am to shoot 3 or 4 times ?


----------



## Arrow3

I'm actually on another good buck. Only problem is I have very limited land to hunt him on and the set up calls for limited wind choices and not the predominant ones this time of year.  I had him at 24 yards one day this week but it was to dark to shoot with a bow.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Seen several strong bucks killed in last 2 days. Both cruising after 10am. And saw good chasing this AM. First real chasing I have seen all year. Been a strange year for rut IMO. What is the deal with the very loud and earth shaken blasts on Sunday afternoons?  The tree I was sitting in around Bethesda church road literally shook when the blasts went off. They were in different directions and miles from where I was. Got all week to hunt ?


----------



## jbird1

Have to type quick cause my puter will freeze up.  Went 4 weekends in row.  We had lots of good chasing along the way.  One of the young guns took a good 9 this past Saturday cruising around 9am.  The two big stories for me this season have been the flocks of turkeys (20+ bird flocks that I haven't seen since the late 80's) are back, and a quiet cat bike like Triple C talks about that one of the members brought to camp.  That thing is AWESOME.  I literally swooped down on a group of gobblers on a logging road...got super close before they flushed.  I felt like a bird of prey or something..Ha!  Got to get me one of those! Anyway, hope this posts and really enjoyed reading all the reports this season.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Spent a terrific 5 straight days in the OC woods, saw deer most hunts, saw first chasing activity of the year, heavy grunting.  Camp was full and several strong bucks taken.  The highlight of this trip was my 80 Year Old Dad getting his first deer in many years.  Only a spike but certainly made my deer season.  Just hoping I am in hunting shape and can walk 1/2 mile to a stand before daylight when I am 80.  Happy Turkey day to all you fellow OC hunters and if you get in the woods, I hope you knock down a big one.


----------



## transfixer

Congrats to your Dad  !     I'm headed to OC this morning for a few days, couple guys have been at camp since the weekend,  say deer are moving,  though shooter bucks are still no showing up,   I've got a new spot I'm going to try a couple times,   so we'll see what happens!


----------



## Triple C

Just got home after being down in OC since last Friday.  Loved every minute of it.  I'm with Todd on the rut being done.  At least what I can tell on our place.  No chasing at any point during my stay.  Saw deer on every sit.  But no dogging or chasing at all. Missed again with my recurve.  Determined to kill a deer before season is over with a trad bow.

Wife and I are doing Thanksgiving at home by ourselves.  First time in forever that we won't gather with family.  First time since owning the farm that we haven't picked and decorated a Christmas tree with the grandkids following Thanksgiving meal.  Call me a wuss but we've had too many friends that have had Covid and some ending up deathly sick.  One passed.  Gonna err on the side of caution this year and hope to enjoy many more with the family in years ahead.

Wishing all my OC friends that post here a safe, healthy and blessed Thanksgiving. We all have so much for which to be thankful!!!  God bless the U.S.A. and all our friends in OC!


----------



## revans4661

One of our fellow oc hunters took a nice buck this weekend... I'm sure he will post a picture soon.


----------



## transfixer

Just got back home this evening from being in OC since wednesday afternoon,  plenty of deer seen for the most part, other than very little activity last evening and this morning ,,  but all we've seen are does, spikes, and dinky bucks,  it was an enjoyable time though !   There were 5 of us hunting over those days,   one dink buck was taken for the freezer,   I'm still looking forward to some actual COLD weather to hunt in though !


----------



## Buford_Dawg

revans4661 said:


> One of our fellow oc hunters took a nice buck this weekend... I'm sure he will post a picture soon.



Had the opportunity late yesterday to be sitting in a stand and a nice OC buck trotted in after a doe that had showed up a couple minutes earlier.  The distance was a little longer than I desired, but cant miss opportunities when they show up.  We got this buck on camera a couple nights ago for the first time.  Big tall tined 8 point. Unfortunately my shot was back and the deer did not leave much blood after the first 25 yards. Called Blake Arnold as we were looking for blood, thanks to Arrow and Todd for his recommendation, and Blake said he would be there first thing today.  The track took about a hour and went about 500 yards total.  His dog Ash is amazing and I'm thankful that Ash found the buck.  It is good to know us hunters in OC have a tracking team (Blake and Ash) available when your shot doesnt go exactly as planned.  Highly suggest if you ever need a tracking dog to give Blake a call.


----------



## Arrow3

Congratulations on a nice buck Neal!


----------



## Todd E

Congratulations BDawg on that nice OC buck. You made a wise decision by reaching out to ADT. That dog is amazing. Great choice to give him overnight to lay up. 

We keep up with a page that ADT is a member of. There are so many stories on there where there was a deer shot and left zero blood. Nothing. Yet, a dog found it. When in doubt or in need.......call for a dog. Blake is a really nice guy and a member of the OC community.


----------



## Todd E

@transfixer i guess its a good thing you got out when you did today. It started raining late afternoon and has not let up yet. Sloppy !!!


----------



## Todd E

I wish I had some nice buck story to share for OC. It has been a dismal year on bucks for me. What I've been looking for just isn't there. I may have plenty of hog in the freezer, but the deer meat is almost gone. Finally had the opportunity to take a fully mature nannerhead.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Thats a big old nanner head Todd, Congrats


----------



## Triple C

Nice buck BD and nice nanner nose Todd!


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> @transfixer i guess its a good thing you got out when you did today. It started raining late afternoon and has not let up yet. Sloppy !!!



   Yeah,  we knew it was supposed to start raining,  I left about 1pm headed home,  got to get back to work today making $$,  lol,    our place was already a muddy mess after getting rain last wednesday night/thurs morning,  and a small shower fri nite sometime, our interior rds are a mess,   I still have that sow and her litter tearing up the sides of our rds through the thick pines,  thinking about taking my Reveal cam down this coming weekend and temporarily setting it up on a rd so it can let me know during the night when they are there ,,,


----------



## jbird1

Congrats on all the kills...lots of great memories made!  Hope somebody pulls out a late season surprise.  You know the one that gets taken by the road, main gate, bone pile or outhouse.


----------



## Hughy

I hear ya B-Dawg!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## nix03

Good thread. Just curious if any of you guys in OC will have any openings in your club for next year? I have two boys that play ball seems like every weekend so I don’t get to hunt much but would like to find a good place. I am a safe, ethical hunter that doesn’t shoot to woods up. I want the chance at a mature deer and maybe a doe if needing meat but really looking for quality deer. Please shoot me a pm if anyone has anything. 
Thanks.


----------



## Triple C

Thought I’d share a memory maker experience from last weekend. Gave my grandson a lil youth model side-by-side .410 for his 5th birthday back in May. They spent the night at the farm Saturday night.  Sunday morn he tells me he wants to go hunting. I grab his lil .410 from the gun safe, put a few shells in my pocket and off we go. Spend bout 1.5 hrs slipping thru the woods. He sees 4 deer, learns what a scrape is and the difference between pig poop n deer poop. 
We finished the morning in a ladder stand shooting at squirrels. He told me I didn’t help him aim very well after missing 4 times. Hopefully a memory he will carry with him forever...his first real hunt. I know I will!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Triple C said:


> Thought I’d share a memory maker experience from last weekend. Gave my grandson a lil youth model side-by-side .410 for his 5th birthday back in May. They spent the night at the farm Saturday night.  Sunday morn he tells me he wants to go hunting. I grab his lil .410 from the gun safe, put a few shells in my pocket and off we go. Spend bout 1.5 hrs slipping thru the woods. He sees 4 deer, learns what a scrape is and the difference between pig poop n deer poop.
> We finished the morning in a ladder stand shooting at squirrels. He told me I didn’t help him aim very well after missing 4 times. Hopefully a memory he will carry with him forever...his first real hunt. I know I will!
> View attachment 1053061


Thats what its all about there AC.  Man I know that was fun.


----------



## Todd E

Gets boring when the woods go quiet, everybody goes back to work after rut vacations, and our thread shows it too.  

I've gotten no meat back yet from the two I had previously dropped off. The above doe is still on ice waiting to be finally dropped off today(processor full and not accepting all week). Thats three deer and no new cuts in my freezer yet. And folks say baiting hasn't changed hunting. Pfffffffft. 

Who is going after it this weekend? I'm bout ready to turn my entire focus to other game. Yet, I do need to get one deer to dormineys.


----------



## Duff

Great stuff CCC!!!!!


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Gets boring when the woods go quiet, everybody goes back to work after rut vacations, and our thread shows it too.
> 
> I've gotten no meat back yet from the two I had previously dropped off. The above doe is still on ice waiting to be finally dropped off today(processor full and not accepting all week). Thats three deer and no new cuts in my freezer yet. And folks say baiting hasn't changed hunting. Pfffffffft.
> 
> Who is going after it this weekend? I'm bout ready to turn my entire focus to other game. Yet, I do need to get one deer to dormineys.



   I'm staying home this weekend,  the rain today helped make up my mind,  I'll likely be back in OC next weekend,  as I haven't pulled the trigger yet and would like to put some in the freezer,  waiting for a call from the processor on my stepson's deer,  figuring it should be any day now. So I might have to make a run to Eatonton this weekend,,  I hope


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I've got honey DO's to catch up on after being in the woods every weekend since gun season kicked off.  Ripping up carpet tonight and laying laminate flooring this weekend and repainting several rooms.  Gonna be a busy weekend at home.  Will be back down next weekend to hang out, hopefully a hog will ease by.  No buck tags left, so hogs are the target now.


----------



## Arrow3

Currently in the hotel room in Perry because of the weather but ive had a good time hunting with friends at Oaky woods wma. I have let a few bucks walk with one of them being a nice 2 1/2 year old 8 point. I found a scrape while scouting that was getting hit hard and put a cell cam on it. The first night I got a mature deer on it but it only had a 5 point rack. My buddy Chad killed him this morning chasing a doe. Tomorrow morning is our last hunt here and it's either sex but im not sure I want to drag a doe out a mile , even in my sled. 

As a bonus while being here Hughy had a chance to drop my rack off to the official scorers house . My buck wound up netting 130 7/8ths making him 6th Currently in the county ranking for Oconee.


----------



## Todd E

My son n law said he wanted something totally new and different. To the experimenting process I went. 
Waiting on materials to show up for mount.


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> My son n law said he wanted something totally new and different. To the experimenting process I went.
> Waiting on materials to show up for mount.
> View attachment 1053863View attachment 1053864View attachment 1053865



 I like that !   looks cool !


----------



## Big_Red

Off topic, but I found a 20’ shipping container I want 10 miles from me. I’m 1 mile from Maxeys off Church St.  Looking to have it moved the 10 miles to my place. 

So far no one local can transport this thing and I’ve called everywhere. I assume a “low boy“ tow truck is needed.

Best quote I’ve got is $500 from a tow company in Commerce.

Heck, the lady had it delivered from Atlanta for $400.  If anybody can assist please contact me.


----------



## Rulo

Big_Red said:


> Off topic, but I found a 20’ shipping container I want 10 miles from me. I’m 1 mile from Maxeys off Church St.  Looking to have it moved the 10 miles to my place.
> 
> So far no one local can transport this thing and I’ve called everywhere. I assume a “low boy“ tow truck is needed.
> 
> Best quote I’ve got is $500 from a tow company in Commerce.
> 
> Heck, the lady had it delivered from Atlanta for $400.  If anybody can assist please contact me.




Call the boys at Oglethorpe Feed & Hardware and tell em what you got going on. They may know somebody local who could help.....


----------



## Big_Red

Great suggestion Rulo, thank you!


----------



## Triple C

Pretty good weekend at the farm.  Buddy's son got his 1st ever buck yesterday afternoon.  Son whacked a mature matriarch doe.  She was huge!  4 doe so far this season.  6 to go on our quest to take 10 doe off of the property.  Only 1 buck so far.  Do my best to post pics when I have more time.

Todd - Can't wait to see how you finish the euro mount.  Big_Red - Hope you find someone to deliver that steel container.

Happy hunting boys as we head toward Christmas!  Stay safe!


----------



## Arrow3

@Big_Red  i sent you a pm with a number from someone who might can move it for you.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

My brother and I Hunted our Oglethorpe lease sat-sun. We both saw deer in all the hunts but no good bucks. While we were walking to put out corn Saturday afternoon my brother was able to spot a doe in the food plot and make a great 130 yard shot while leaning up against a pine. It was his first Oglethorpe county
deer and will eat good!


----------



## Todd E

@Souhternhunter17  thats great. Fine eating.


----------



## Triple C

@Southernhunter17 - Congrats to your brother on a fine OC doe!


----------



## Steven037

It was a great weekend. Plenty of opportunity but no shots taken. Older I get I just love sitting in a stand and watching. Momma wants one or two more for the freezer so I’ll have to shoot soon but dang I love just being there. Hated coming back to the real world today.


----------



## Todd E

Thats a beautiful spot @ Steven037


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Todd E said:


> @Souhternhunter17  thats great. Fine eating.





Triple C said:


> @Southernhunter17 - Congrats to your brother on a fine OC doe!



Thanks fellas. This is the third year we have had our lease down in Oglethorpe. It may be a little small (only 70 acres) but its just enough for my brother, dad, and I to hunt and has some nice deer pass through and I have been lucky to cross paths with one every season since we got it. We have an old primitive camper down there and honestly I have enjoyed camping, cooking, and hanging out with my family just as much as the hunting. I am not an old guy but it definitely seems as I have gotten older I enjoy that camaraderie as much as anything. We all are truly blessed to have good family, friends, and the great outdoors.


----------



## transfixer

Souhternhunter17 said:


> Thanks fellas. This is the third year we have had our lease down in Oglethorpe. It may be a little small (only 70 acres) but its just enough for my brother, dad, and I to hunt and has some nice deer pass through and I have been lucky to cross paths with one every season since we got it. We have an old primitive camper down there and honestly I have enjoyed camping, cooking, and hanging out with my family just as much as the hunting. I am not an old guy but it definitely seems as I have gotten older I enjoy that camaraderie as much as anything. We all are truly blessed to have good family, friends, and the great outdoors.



   You just described my whole reason for deer hunting ,   I don't care about trophy racks,  or getting noticed on social media,,    for me its the whole experience,  if I couldn't camp, sit around the fire at night, and have a cup of coffee in the morning while surveying the outdoors ,,,  I wouldn't hunt much at all


----------



## jbird1

I'll echo the above....I do a lot of deer watching these days and mentoring of the young guns.  I'll admit though, I still get a touch of buck fever when good buck comes into range!  After several decades, camp is like a second home so just enjoy being on site and breathing it all in.  I get just as excited about a beautiful stack of firewood and a warm fire bucket as much as anything.  I did make friends with a fox squirrel this year who kept me company most hunts.  It's the little things now I guess.  Still hope to get out a time or two...keep the reports coming!


----------



## transfixer

jbird1 said:


> I'll echo the above....I do a lot of deer watching these days and mentoring of the young guns.  I'll admit though, I still get a touch of buck fever when good buck comes into range!  After several decades, camp is like a second home so just enjoy being on site and breathing it all in.  I get just as excited about a beautiful stack of firewood and a warm fire bucket as much as anything.  I did make friends with a fox squirrel this year who kept me company most hunts.  It's the little things now I guess.  Still hope to get out a time or two...keep the reports coming!



    I'd still get excited if I had a good buck come around,  its just not very high on my priority list anymore,  I've got a couple fox squirrels around one of my stands as well,  one even climbed the ladder and was going to come inside my tower/box stand this season,,,  lol,,   he looked through the crack in the door and I had to tell him to skidaddle ,,,  didn't think I wanted him in that 4x6 box with me at the time


----------



## jbird1

transfixer said:


> I'd still get excited if I had a good buck come around,  its just not very high on my priority list anymore,  I've got a couple fox squirrels around one of my stands as well,  one even climbed the ladder and was going to come inside my tower/box stand this season,,,  lol,,   he looked through the crack in the door and I had to tell him to skidaddle ,,,  didn't think I wanted him in that 4x6 box with me at the time



Ha!.....they're full of personality aren't they?  The one I was holding court with for a couple of hunts was a hoot.  When I first heard him, he was barking at me in my ground blind.  I heard him before I first saw him.  He sounded like a gray squirrel with laryngitis.  I was confused at first to the sound because I hadn't seen one out there in 25 yrs or so.  They disappeared shortly after the select cut in 89'-90'.  He was black head, gray back and reddish underbelly and tail.


----------



## Triple C

Good deer camps are something special for sure.  Been in several over the years and loved most all of em, particularly when the boys were growing up.  Today, I feel the same about our place in OC.  It is truly home away from home.  Always feel like I'm on vacation when I roll thru Lexington and head north on Hwy 77.  And always get a little melancholy when I leave.

I've been to a lot of camps.  But I'm gonna give a shout out to Buford Dawg and his crew up near Sandy Cross.  That camp is more like a State Park than it is a deer camp. It is without a doubt, the finest deer camp I've ever visited.  Those boys got it going on at that camp!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

AC, appreciate the kind words, it is definitely our 2nd home and we've put alot of time and effort into making it fit our purpose.  Deer camp is much more to us than simply a place to hang out until we hit the woods.  It is place to bring our kids and wives and just have alot of fun, eat good, enjoy alot of laughs and on occassion knock down a deer or two.  My 2 sons have grow up in deer camp and have learned alot of woodmanship and have to behave and treat others property.  LIfe lessons have been made there for sure.  And I must say that your camp and hunting property certainly rival any around and I thoroughly enjoy spending time at your place.  

Speaking of fox squirrels, we have a few on one of the places I hunt, I videoed 3 different ones during a morning sit this year, the probalby spent almost 30 minutes around me, they are beautiful animals for sure and somewhat clumsy as well.  They do not have the tree skills that a gray squirrel has IMO.


----------



## Steven037

Triple C said:


> Good deer camps are something special for sure.  Been in several over the years and loved most all of em, particularly when the boys were growing up.  Today, I feel the same about our place in OC.  It is truly home away from home.  Always feel like I'm on vacation when I roll thru Lexington and head north on Hwy 77.  And always get a little melancholy when I leave.
> 
> I've been to a lot of camps.  But I'm gonna give a shout out to Buford Dawg and his crew up near Sandy Cross.  That camp is more like a State Park than it is a deer camp. It is without a doubt, the finest deer camp I've ever visited.  Those boys got it going on at that camp!


I get the same way. Soon as I head north on 77 then pull in the gate to the property it’s like my blood pressure just magically drops and all is right with the world again. If only for a couple days.


----------



## Arrow3

Unfortunately my job has put me on a 3pm to 11pm schedule right here when I need to be hunting food plots in the afternoon.  To top that off it looks like I've got to work weekends too. Today I drove all the way to work only to get there and be told we were down for the night and someone was supposed to call and let me know not to come in. I booked it back home and hit the woods. Several does came out about 5:30 and I broke the seal on my new 7mm-08.  Big mature doe. Took her to Dormineys.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Nice shot placement Brandon, you will love that 7mm-08, got 3 of them sitting in my gun safe.  Perfect deer round IMO with the 308 being a very close 2nd.


----------



## Arrow3

Any of yall know where I can find a Tom cat 1 deer stand for a friend of mine?


----------



## Hughy

This past Monday evening ended my 2020 buck season. I bucked out with my bow on this Clarke county 9 point. I’ve been playing cat and mouse with this guy and a bigger 10 for the last couple weeks. I came real close on closing the deal with the 10 last Thursday evening but by the time he got close enough for a shot I couldn’t see my pins. They would daily show up right after dark or leave right before daylight absolutely driving me crazy. I had a good feeling one of them would eventually screw up and I decided the first one that offered me a shot I was going to take it. My work schedule gave me the opportunity to hunt every evening last week but I decided to skip Sunday evening and hang out in the living room with my recliner. Big mistake!!! At 4:00 my cell cam went off with the 10 pt 20 yds in front of my lock-on. So Monday evening I’m back in the seat and right before last light this 9pt came in to 25yds and didn’t get a chance to leave. Bitter sweet since my season goes out on January 31 in Clarke county but it’s hard to let a buck like this walk with a bow. I still have 9 more doe tags left, so I’m not planning on hanging it up quite yet. 
I’m thankful for all the opportunities to get to hunt and for an awesome wife to put up with my addiction. She actually went back with me to help get him out. Would’ve been great to have a picture of all three of us on that 4-wheeler ?. Sorry for the long post, sometimes I talk to much about this stuff!


----------



## fredw

Nice buck Hughy!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Terrific buck Matt, way to go!


----------



## Triple C

Nice buck Hughy!  Congrats!


----------



## fredw

I didn't see or hear a turkey on the lease this past spring.  My son pulled a trail cam that's been out for some time and I was pleased to see we had some birds running around.  Come on spring!


----------



## Triple C

Well boys...The season is winding down.  We've taken 1 buck and 4 doe from the property.  6 more doe to go to reach out goal.  Inviting a few kids down this weekend to hopefully take care of the doe goal.  Just curious how you guys rate your season and overall hunting in OC.  After 10 years of intensely managing my place with habitat improvements and trigger control, here's my thoughts...

Easy to increase deer numbers.  We have more than we've ever had to the point that it's time to reduce the numbers.
Almost impossible to manage for mature bucks.  They just don't survive long enough to reach 4.5 and older.  Bout to give up on that goal as it's too frustrating to think we can make it happen in our neck of the woods.
Final thoughts as season winds down...Having grown up in Hall County back in the 60's and 70's when there were no deer to speak of, I still get just as excited at seeing deer on almost every sit as I did back then when I went seasons without ever seeing a single deer.  What I liked better back then was the abundance of small game hunters and particularly those than ran coon dogs and rabbit dogs.  I chased many a coon with my uncle that ran dogs up until he died.  Those days seem to be close to extinction as deer hunting now dominates all hunting.  Small game hunters have about 6 weeks to get it done after deer season.  Purely selfish on my part but I'd love to see the old December break come back in with the bonus week following Christmas for deer hunting and open up most of December and all of January and February to hearing beagles, walkers, blue ticks and the such chasing small game.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Rate my season a 9.  Seen lots of deer, lots of hogs (to many) and killed a few of them and enjoyed some great camp time with friends and family.  It just goes by so quickly now a days.  Seemed like it was opening day gun season last week and as you note, is winding down.  Pretty much my camp has stopped hunting, only a couple of us still even going down.  One of my clubs had a outstanding season on nice bucks, best we ever had, the other places I hunt, it was slow for shooter bucks, but did see lots of deer there as well, just nothing to really pull the trigger on for most part.  I do miss the December break as well, it will never come back, but I always enjoyed the excitement of getting one final deer hunt in the week after Xmas and it seemed like the deer had calmed back down and were back in daylight patterns.  I think the thing I am seeing around OC is that most every hunter / camp I talk to, they are practicing some quality management and limiting harvest to some degree and I think that is needed to keep our herd at a good population and potential nice bucks on properties.  Now there are some that don't but overall I think majority are.  As far as mature bucks, I agree that getting one past 3.5 years is real tough around OC, there is so much hunters in the woods that it is hard for a buck to live a long life, however I think there are a strong number of 3.5 bucks every year.  Once they start hitting 3.5 and reaching 120-130 inches, then they start getting attention real quickly.


----------



## Todd E

Management of bucks to reach a specific age in OC is so dependent upon your neighbors. Thus,..........

Well. You know.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Todd E said:


> Management of bucks to reach a specific age in OC is so dependent upon your neighbors. Thus,..........
> 
> Well. You know.


Yep, neighbors have a huge impact on how mature the bucks that use your property will be, great point Todd.


----------



## Hughy

Y’all have it all wrong!!!
OC has one of the best management programs in the state. It’s called “CMP”. 
Culling Management Program:
Every small buck shot in the county needed to be culled for one reason or another. Don’t believe me...............
just ask them ??‍


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Management of bucks to reach a specific age in OC is so dependent upon your neighbors. Thus,..........
> 
> Well. You know.


Yep.  Fully understand.  Hope I didn't come across as complaining.  Ain't nowhere I'd rather be than the farm in OC.  Felt that way the first time Brooks and I laid eyes on it in December 2010 and still feel that way today.  Feel like I've got about as good of habitat as one can have with plenty of food and cover and more deer than we've ever had.  And oddly enough, with the exception of the land across the dirt road, we don't have much hunting pressure around us.  We've taken our share of nice bucks over the years and definitely doing our part to grow em for the neighborhood.  We've become accustomed to going thru the peat and repeat process each summer...get these kind of pics of bachelor groups in July.


Pass on most of em during the season and then start over the next year.  One day we are going to kill a 5.5 or older...maybe.  Only one 4.5 in 10 seasons so far has been killed on our place.  The 2.5 n 3.5 year old's sporting 100 inches of horn or more are pretty much walking dead in the piedmont of GA.  They tend to get hammered.  And the reality is that if that's what a hunter wants to take then we tip our hat to em.  Everybody has their own motivation for hunting and for many, it has nothing to do with the age of a buck or the size of their rack.  We gonna keep trying though!


----------



## Todd E

I dont get "bent" over it either. Ive been around the block enough to know that you need to own A LOT of contiguous land and have a ton of ag to manage for age. As long as I'm playing in the pine straw timber club game.....im in it for the fun.


----------



## Souhternhunter17

@Triple C I agree on the small game hunting. I thoroughly enjoy chasing small game of any kind. In fact, thats how I was primarily introduced to the outdoors as a kid by hunting squirrels, rabbits, and doves. I think way to often kids are introduced into hunting by strictly deer hunting and may lose interest by getting bored  due to the inability to see game, move around, and talk. Learning woodsmanship and the apprication of the natural world is also a large part of what can be taught when chasing small game. I learned a lot about all different types of wildlife, how to ID sign, trees, etc a as kid while on rabbit and squirell hunts. My brother and I are planning on a deer/squirrel hunt combo (and maybe a rabbit or two if we jump them) on the last weekend of deer season this year on our OC property (lord knows the squirrels need thinning) and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Triple C

Boys...Got me a warm fire going in the wood heater and settled in here in OC for a wonderful, chilly evening. Good luck to all hunting this weekend!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Looks great AC, I wont be down again this weekend, got some honey do's still and wife wants to spend a few days in the TN mountains before Xmas so I guess we will head up to the Smokies Sunday for a few days.  Gonna visit Cades Cove and other scenic places along the parkway.  Good luck to all that are hunting.


----------



## Hughy

I’m right there with ya @Triple C
Wife’s out of town. I’ve got a fire going and some inside tenderloin, fried taters and diet mt dew. All I need is another buck tag. ?


----------



## Steven037

I’ll be down tomorrow but just for the day.


----------



## Arrow3

@Hughy looks like I'll have one you can use ?


----------



## Todd E

Currently 27°.  My kinda weather right here. Yessir.

Good luck to those suiting up.


----------



## Steven037

Didn’t make it down early enough to hunt this morning. But sitting over a nice little green field now full of oats and greens. Only been hunted one other time this season so maybe I’ll get luck and one will step out early.


----------



## Todd E

Anybodys bud shoot a sow in the back and leave camp with it? If so, I'd really like to talk to em. Getting tired of em dumping at our gates. Leave em on your own dang lease.


----------



## Steven037

Not from my place. It chaps my hide when people do things like that.


----------



## Steven037

It worked. They’re were deer in the field by 3. At 4 there was 8 does. Three of which were mature. I picked out one that fit the bill and laid her down. Dropped her at Firetower and was on the couch in Marietta in time to watch the SEC Championship. Second deer to fall to the 6mm ARC. I’m really starting to like this new little round in the ar.


----------



## Todd E

Steven037 said:


> It worked. They’re were deer in the field by 3. At 4 there was 8 does. Three of which were mature. I picked out one that fit the bill and laid her down. Dropped her at Firetower and was on the couch in Marietta in time to watch the SEC Championship. Second deer to fall to the 6mm ARC. I’m really starting to like this new little round in the ar.



Thats a great evening right there. The kind you ask for. Congratulations. You drive all the way from Marietta......wow.


----------



## Steven037

Try not to go back and forth in the same day but I do what I have to to get out there. Today was my only day off this week and with the cold weather I was going to get in at least one hunt.


----------



## Todd E

@Steven037 i know what you mean. I've awakened to alarm twice this year at 250am. On the road at 3am to Vidalia. First time I hunted all day and left right after dark. Second time I was headed back home at 930am. Those power trip days will wear you out.


----------



## transfixer

Coming from Douglasville to OC I haven't just done a one day hunt in a very long time,  2 1/2 hrs from here to there,  I always spend at least one night normally two or three, this is the 3rd weekend I've stayed home recently, either because of the weather or things I needed to do,  plan on going back this weekend though, and maybe a few days into next week

    I wish I had a nickel for every time I've made that 125 mile drive over the last 40yrs,   lol,    I wouldn't change it though,


----------



## transfixer

Todd E said:


> Anybodys bud shoot a sow in the back and leave camp with it? If so, I'd really like to talk to em. Getting tired of em dumping at our gates. Leave em on your own dang lease. View attachment 1056231



    Might need to relocate one of those Reveal cell cameras,   and find out who's doing what ,,,   I've got a couple on our place now,   if it doesn't cut down on trespassers when we're not around,  at least I'll get pictures of what they're riding in,,,  specially for some of those that seem to forget boundry lines after dark .


----------



## Todd E

@transfixer security in place. Just didn't put a sign up this time.   

Yes, let's hope your neighbors kin doesn't turn dogs loose after dark this year.


----------



## Arrow3

Here is an Oglethorpe County buck my dad found in 1980 while rabbit hunting.


----------



## Steven037




----------



## Buford_Dawg

Well, Happy Holidays and Merry Xmas to all my OC friends and fellow posters.  I hope your 2020 has been good and lord willing 2021 much better.  Was a crazy 2020 for sure.  Sitting here this AM with a cup of coffee and catching up on Woody's, been offline for several days.  Todd, I do not understand why our fellow hunters continue to dump hog/deer carcasses on other persons properties, just make no sense to me, but we see it year after year.  I hope to be back in OC about Saturday for a 4-5 day hunt, got all next week off and nothing planned but hang out at camp and enjoy some end of year treestand time.  Have no intentions of taking a deer, my freezer is good, but would love to knock down a hog or two and have processed.  Good luck the rest of 2020 to you guys, it is about time to do some small game hunting, probably have my .22 with me next week for a couple of sits.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Well, Happy Holidays and Merry Xmas to all my OC friends and fellow posters.  I hope your 2020 has been good and lord willing 2021 much better.  Was a crazy 2020 for sure.  Sitting here this AM with a cup of coffee and catching up on Woody's, been offline for several days.  Todd, I do not understand why our fellow hunters continue to dump hog/deer carcasses on other persons properties, just make no sense to me, but we see it year after year.  I hope to be back in OC about Saturday for a 4-5 day hunt, got all next week off and nothing planned but hang out at camp and enjoy some end of year treestand time.  Have no intentions of taking a deer, my freezer is good, but would love to knock down a hog or two and have processed.  Good luck the rest of 2020 to you guys, it is about time to do some small game hunting, probably have my .22 with me next week for a couple of sits.


Right back atcha BD and all the other folks that participate in this forum!  Crazy, crazy year.  Best we can do is keep on keeping on and make lemonade out of lemons boys! Wife and I are doing our drive-by Christmas to each of the kids homes on Saturday and then on to the farm Saturday afternoon.  She'll head back home on Sunday and if I don't change my mind I'll do the same as you BD - Be down for a few days and hunt when I want to or just sit on the porch and enjoy winter with a cup of coffee in the morn and a drink in the evening.

Brandon - Was able to secure a box of .243's to replace the box you so kindly gave me.  I'll text you when I'm down and get em to you.


----------



## transfixer

Triple C said:


> Right back atcha BD and all the other folks that participate in this forum!  Crazy, crazy year.  Best we can do is keep on keeping on and make lemonade out of lemons boys! Wife and I are doing our drive-by Christmas to each of the kids homes on Saturday and then on to the farm Saturday afternoon.  She'll head back home on Sunday and if I don't change my mind I'll do the same as you BD - Be down for a few days and hunt when I want to or just sit on the porch and enjoy winter with a cup of coffee in the morn and a drink in the evening.
> 
> Brandon - Was able to secure a box of .243's to replace the box you so kindly gave me.  I'll text you when I'm down and get em to you.



    Merry Christmas to all of you that hang out here on the OC thread !   I converse with some of you on text or pm,  but looking forward to meeting more of you in the future !     I'll be back in OC sometime next week,  just not sure which days yet,,  still need to put one in the freezer ,  passed up many so far this year,  hope I don't regret that ,,,  lol


----------



## Steven037

Man it was cold this morning.  Thankful for the buddy heater. Nothing seen but I imagine this afternoon will be better. Just nice to be in a stand and enjoy.


----------



## Steven037

Cold again tonight.  Saw 10 does but just enjoyed the evening. Didn’t shoot. Weird not hearing a shot this morning or tonight in our area other than some duck hunters on the river this morning. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Steven037

Saturday night picture. Shot a nice doe Sunday evening from the same stand. Evening is def better for us for seeing deer especially late season.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Been down since Saturday AM, had some good sits saw does most sits, no horned bucks, some button heads.  Knocked down a 150+ hog Monday AM.  Great camp time, but it is coming to a close.


----------



## Triple C

Picked grandson up yesterday and headed to OC bout noon. We both sat our largest field - he in a knarly line pine in middle of field that may be best hidden hang on on property and me in corner of field bout 100 yds from him. He had all the action around his tree as multiple doe groups came in. He picked a big mature doe and placed an arrow thru the boiler plate. She didn’t make it out of the field. Pretty cool being able to watch it all unfold.


----------



## Arrow3

That's awesome!!! Congratulations to him .


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Excellent.


----------

